#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Vision Acoustics, een tipje van de sluier

## MusicXtra

Vandaag hebben we, vol trots, in de Panama Amsterdam de presentatie gehad van Vision Acoustics.
De meeste weten wel dat ik het afgelopen jaar bezig ben geweest met allerlei ontwerpen, dit is het resultaat. Binnenkort meer, in overleg met J&H.
Wil je het horen, dan moet je tijdens ADE naar de Panama komen, je vindt mij daar hoogstwaarschijnlijk achter de mengtafel. :Big Grin: 

Een overzichtsplaatje.

Boy George was diep onder de indruk van onze Xtreme DJ monitor.

----------


## stamgast

Potdikkie, dat ziet er goed uit! (nee, niet die Culture Club-gast...)

----------


## Whitefarmer

Proficiat met de release,


ik ga proberen de set eens te beluisteren!!!

ps. Gaaf ontwerp :Cool: .

----------


## muppet

Wow! 
Kan niet anders zeggen dat het er visueel rete-strak uitziet!
Jeetje, wat mooi zeg!  :EEK!: 

Ben zwaar benieuwd naar de klank!
(ADE zal hem voor mij niet worden ben ik bang...)  :Frown:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Potdikkie, dat ziet er goed uit! (nee, niet die Culture Club-gast...)



Dewi is inderdaad wel lekkerder om naar te kijken. :Big Grin:

----------


## berolios

Ziet er zo op het eerste gezicht goed uit, lijkt me voor dance in de kern ook een goed concept.

Wat wil je hier verder mee? Is het hobby, of wil je het echt als merk in de markt zetten? In dat laatste geval raad ik je sterk aan een goed business plan en marketing/ branding plan op te stellen. Mocht je hierin geinteresseerd zijn, dan kan ik je (evt in samenwerking met de TU Eindhoven) wel van advies voorzien. Ik neem aan dat J&H een soort van lead-distributor rol wil/ kan/ zal vervullen?

Overigens, VisionAcoustics.com is al vergeven KLIK, da's wel spijtig...

Mocht er interesse zijn, dan hoor ik het wel... mijn mail staat in mijn profiel.

----------


## MusicXtra

Als je met twee man al een jaar full-time bezig bent kun je het niet echt een hobby meer noemen. :Big Grin: 
Een marketingplan hebben we al, de presentatie is daar een onderdeel van maar we zijn altijd in voor meer tips.
Overigens is dit slechts een deel van ons product assortiment, naast de dance lijn is er ook nog een complete PA lijn inclusief twee line-aray's.

----------


## BvE

Die Main stack ziet er echt goed uit! Wel lastig zaaltje heb je gekozen naar mijn mening, de akoestiek daarbinnen is niet bepaald optimaal!

----------


## MusicXtra

Klik, hier nog een aantal heel mooie plaatjes. :Big Grin: 
Overigens zijn wij ook de ontwerper van de DJ booth.

----------


## pilot

Achter de dj booth staan nog een paar baskasten,zijn deze ook van jou?Is het aanvulling van de set of van de monitor?Verder ziet het er erg apart uit,zeker gaaf voor zo'n discotheek.

----------


## djspeakertje

Mooie booth! Maar heb je er ook aan gedacht dat sommige DJ's hun setup het liefst in de hoogte hebben? Nu kan er net een tabletop cd speler op qua diepte, maar als je een DJ hebt met 2 tabletops en 2 platenspelers en die wil hij "achter" zijn cd speler hebben, dan heb je een probleem, of heb je een soort van statiefflenzen en houders gemaakt? Ik weet dat het "vaag" klinkt, maar de foto's hieronder zullen hopelijk veel verhelderen:


Hier zie je dus de cd spelers "achter" de rest van de gear staan, op een houder (die je eventueel met een stukje buis in een statiefflens kan planten). Op die manier kan de dj zonder steeds heen en weer te hoeven lopen toch al zijn gear snel en makkelijk bedienen, en dat is wel zo handig bij een live DJ show...


@iedereen: Sorry voor de grote foto.

Zoiets als hierboven dus.

Ik hoop dat je het een beetje begrijpt :Wink: .


Ik ben stiekum trouwens heul errug benieuwd naar de PA lijn...  Succes! Daan

----------


## qvt

Die stackjes zijn echt sjiek de friemel  :Cool:  :Big Grin:  Totaal anders als een stackje Arcsen vol met krassen ofzo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## koentjes

> ...vol met krassen ofzo



Ja dat lijkt me best lastig on the road... zie dat maar eens netjes te houden....

Het ziet er allemaal errug mooi uit, mijn complimenten...

----------


## MusicSupport

Nette set Sander! 'Vision' like helemaal goed. Zoals Boy George zou zeggen een soort van 'Karma Chameleon' :P

Ondanks het tipje van sluier denk ik veel terug te zien van wat je hier op het forum al hebt gepresenteerd, maar dan in een ander jasje. 

Klopt dit? Je line array concept lijkt me erin te zitten gezien het feit dat ik drie topkasten zie. (Of zitten er twee lege kasten tussen  :Wink: ) Een CD hoorn met aan weerzijden een 8,5 of 10"?
En de subs zijn ook een bekende maar dan in een ronde kast.
Alles uiteraard met de nodige aanpassingen!

Is deze DJ monitor weer een andere dan eerder getoont hier op het forum? Of nog steeds een coax 15" maar dan nu met een plaat met 6 gaten ervoor? Of is dit een 6x 6 of 8,5"? 

Interessant! Vandaar dat ik lekker aan het gissen ben  :Big Grin:

----------


## NesCio01

De creativiteit straalt ervan af, echt te gek!

De set wil ik best eens horen, en die ronde monitoren,
hahahah met verlichting! echt te gek.
Hoe klinken die?

Suc6 met research, ontwikkelen en bovenal: afzetten  :Smile: 

kiep us intuts!

grtz

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ondanks het tipje van sluier denk ik veel terug te zien van wat je hier op het forum al hebt gepresenteerd, maar dan in een ander jasje. 
>  Is deze DJ monitor weer een andere dan eerder getoont hier op het forum? Of nog steeds een coax 15" maar dan nu met een plaat met 6 gaten ervoor? Of is dit een 6x 6 of 8,5"? 
> 
> Interessant! Vandaar dat ik lekker aan het gissen ben



Hahaha, voor een groot deel zit je goed.
Er zitten in de topkasten dezelfde componenten als in de 10" line-array, in de bovenste kast zitten slechts twee 10"drivers, in de onderste twee 10" drivers en een 90*40° hoorn en in de middelste kast twee 10"drivers en een 60*30° hoorn. De hoogdrivers zijn 2"/1" coaxiaal en echt beesten van drivers die vanaf 400 Hz al het werk doen. De subs zijn technisch gelijk aan mijn eerder ontworpen dubbel 18" sub, die doet het erg goed (inmiddels heb ik er zelf 8) dus waarom opnieuw het wiel uitvinden?
De Xtreme monitor is een apart geval, één van de dingen die ons op was gevallen is dat de monitoren voor de DJ vaak de sluitpost van de begroting vormen terwijl de kwaliteit van het draaien nauw samenhangt met de kwaliteit van de monitoring. Er zitten 4 8"drivers in voor het laag, het vijfde gat is de baspoort en achter het middelste gat zit een zelfde driver als in de topkasten, hierdoor is de klank gelijk aan de FOH set. Ding is met 2 kW te belasten en doet het al lekker vanaf 60 Hz waardoor er meestal niet eens extra subs nodig zijn. De meeste aandacht is bij het ontwerp in het goed weergeven van het 70-100Hz gebied gaan zitten, dat is vooral bij dance heel belangrijk. Om tijdens de presentatie heel dik uit te pakken heb ik nog twee dubbel 18" subs bijgeplaatst om een echt dik monitor geluid te krijgen. :Big Grin: 
De FOH set heeft een delay meegekregen zodat deze gelijk loopt met de monitor subs om uitdoving in de zaal te voorkomen wanneer een DJ zijn monitor vol open draait :EEK!: .
Van meet af aan hebben we compromisloos ontworpen, alleen de allerbeste componenten zijn goed genoeg waarbij de prijs eigenlijk geen enkele rol heeft gespeeld. Buiten een super geluid moest de set ook super trendy worden en daar zijn we heel aardig in geslaagd, al zeg ik het zelf.
Deze set is ook niet bedoeld om mee te touren, daar wordt een andere set voor gebouwd die zwart wordt met RVS grillen en vooral met meer handgrepen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> maar als je een DJ hebt met 2 tabletops en 2 platenspelers en die wil hij "achter" zijn cd speler hebben, dan heb je een probleem.
> 
> Ik ben stiekum trouwens heul errug benieuwd naar de PA lijn...  Succes! Daan



Dan heeft de DJ een probleem zul je bedoelen. :Wink: 
De PA lijn heb je het meeste al van gezien.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Hey,

Die set ziet er echt super uit!.
Ik had een vraagje, hoe heb je die led lampjes aangesloten qua voeding?
(ik zie net dat ze ook van kleur kunnen veranderen?)

greetz idzard

----------


## MusicXtra

Ze kunnen idd van kleur veranderen, meer vertel ik er niet over. :Big Grin:

----------


## berolios

Van je hobby je werk maken heet dat geloof ik, niet?





> [...]Een marketingplan hebben we al, de presentatie is daar een onderdeel van maar we zijn altijd in voor meer tips.[...]



Mail me gerust als je serieuze interesse hebt, dan kom je een keer langs (Eindhoven) en kan ik uiteggen wat de mogelijkheden zijn... niet geschoten is altijd mis zeg ik altijd maar  :Wink: . Uit ervaring kan ik je zeggen dat er uiteindelijk maar weinig ondernemers zijn geweest die er 'weinig'  aan gehad hebben. Het grootste deel heeft er juist heel veel aan gehad, zowel starters als oude rotten.

Overigens kan de lokale ontwikkelmaatschappij je waarschijnlijk ook van goede aanvullende adviezen voorzien. Hier hebben we Brainport, zoiets zal er bij jullie vast ook in de buurt zitten. De cursussen en adviezen van Syntens & Kamer van Koophandel kan ik je ook aanraden. Overigens allemaal grotendeels kostenloos, of met een zeer kleine bijdrage.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier een errugg gaaf filmpje van Fedde le Grand :Big Grin:

----------


## Koen van der K

... zoepah geile monitorset hoor ;-) Met Vision heb je de eerste slag ruimschoots binnen, ben toch ook benieuwd naar de klank / spreiding als 't door de zaalreflecties en oordoppen van de DJ moet prikken maar gezien de eerdere producten van jouw hand die ik heb gehoord heb ik daar best vertrouwen in.

Betreft de "muziek"... weinig verandering tov 20 jaar geleden, toen vond ik dat nog wel ruig. Geef me nu maar 'n drumstel of iets anders analoogs om op te spelen, je weet wel echte muziek -einde ouwe-zakken-modus- ;-)

Succes !

----------


## MusicSupport

Een mooie zomerupgrade voor je DJ monitor is een verdiepte kast met extra ring eromheen met daarachter zo'n industriele ventilator. Zo blijft de DJ lekker cool!  :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

Mooi om te zien.

ik krijg er gewoon een medisch clean gevoel bij:

----------


## djspeakertje

Sja, ook in het ziekenhuis kan je inspiratie opdoen. Het zou me niets verbazen als hij dit heeft bedacht toen hij met een kapot hoofd in het ziekenhuis lag, na die "gekke-gitarist-aanval"...

Maar ze lijken er inderdaad wel verdacht veel op! Daan

----------


## TimoB

Krijg je geen last van lobing/comb filtering met die monitoring?

----------


## NesCio01

Ok dan,

afgekeken van DPA, denk ik aan een nieuw te ontwikkelen
miniatuur microfoon.

Nu dacht ik gisterenmiddag eerst: "_het is altijd lente ........._"


just kidding

grtz

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Auw hou op! Ze hebben donderdag nog staan te beitelen in mijn mond :Big Grin:  Maar het ziet er inderdaad erg gelikt uit. Heb je de kasten gespoten met witte warnex? of is dit geheim? :Stick Out Tongue:  en hoe vervoer je de set? die zullen wel in flightcases zitten ofniet?

----------


## TimoB

Wat is de afstraling van die toppen die op de foto's in de openingspost staan? En spelen ze allemaal "recht vooruit" (ik zie namelijk geen hoek tussen de kasten)?

----------


## MusicXtra

Er zijn drie verschillende toppen met verschillende spreiding en de hooghoorns zijn draaibaar zodat de kasten altijd netjes recht op elkaar kunnen blijven staan.

----------


## TimoB

Hoe werkt dit dan precies als ik vragen mag? Die toppen hebben een afstraling van 90 x 40 staat op je website.

----------


## MusicXtra

De top op de website is er één van de drie.
Om verschillende redenen ga ik hier nog niet teveel uitwijden over technische details maar neem maar van mij aan dat, in de opstelling zoals op de foto, de spreiding en worp dik in orde zijn.

----------


## TimoB

Uiteraard neem ik aan dat er goed over is nagedacht, begrijp me niet verkeerd!

Met drie topkasten boven elkaar zou je dus een verticale spreiding van 120 graden hebben. Lijkt me nogal veel, speel je zo niet tegen het plafond?

----------


## MusicXtra

Zoals ik al eerder schreef zijn er drie verschillende topkasten.... Voor iedere configuratie kun je dus kiezen welke topkasten de meest ideale zijn waarbij je ze ook door elkaar kunt gebruiken.
En nu ga jij ervan uit dat de hooghoorns allemaal recht vooruit gericht staan.

----------


## TimoB

Nee, juist niet, anders kom ik toch niet aan 120 graden? 

Met welke verschillende spreidingshoeken bouw je die kasten? Just curious...

Na even verder te lezen zie ik dat in de bovenste kast geen hoorn zit, in de onderste een 40 graden hoorn en in de middelste een 30 graden hoorn (verticale spreiding)  :Wink:

----------


## Stoney3K

Het filmpje mag natuurlijk niet ontbreken:

YouTube - Fedde Le Grand - ADE Takeover (Official Aftermovie)

----------


## MusicXtra

Daarnet is de DJXtreme monitor uitgebreid in beeld geweest. :Big Grin: 
Klik

----------


## 4AC

Dat ziet er gezond uit moet ik zeggen.
Jammer dat ze net zo draait als al die wannabe's, die 50x per seconde een knopje aan moeten raken (zonder functie). Hoe ze daar ook aan de eq zit te plakken, achterlijk.

Maar goed.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

Kolommen zijn in beeld bij Expeditie Robinson. :Big Grin:

----------


## koentjes

Ik zit net te kijken en zei het net tegen mn vriendin, mooi spul op tv van vision acoustics 

Past mooi in iedere setting blijkt

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Hingen de monitors niet ook bij de "coming out" van Kelly Pfaff als DJ?

----------


## Fridge

> Hingen de monitors niet ook bij de "coming out" van Kelly Pfaff als DJ?



jazeker, zie de post van MusicXtra op 1-12

----------


## Marik

Zag de set gister ook voorbij komen bij Expeditie Robinson, de finale. Blijft er heel strak uitzien!

----------


## MusicXtra

Morgen een live act mixen op de set, kijk er nu al naar uit. :Big Grin: 
voor de liefhebber; Musiqman in Panama Amsterdam vanaf 20.00 uur.

----------


## Mark Vriens

Ben je inmiddels vaste geluidsman geworden in Panama??  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Nee, zeker niet maar is zo nu en dan wel leuk om er een live-act te schuiven.
Ben ook veel te druk met Vision Acoustics om dat te kunnen combineren.

----------


## Timothy

Klopt dat ik gisteren (en eergisteren) materiaal van jou heb zien passeren bij Dj Kelly (Pfaff) promo in Nederland? (Ik dacht de monitors te herkennen, alsook even die zuilspeakers...)
Zo ja, die monitors die aan de installatie hingen, zijn die voorzien van leds rond de speakers? Zo ja, echt strak!

Edit: ooops: zie net dat mijn eerste vraag enkele posts hierboven ook al is gesteld... :-(

----------


## drummerke

herkenbaar zijn de speakers precies wel, zeker een leuk design, vraag is of iedereen daar blij met is. Ook hou meer van hoe minder het opvalt hoe beter  :Wink:

----------


## MusicSupport

@ Sander

Heb afgelopen vrijdag in Panama op je set gemixed. (Ook met M400) Ik was onder de indruk van het laag; erg dik! Verder nog wat op en aanmerkingen waar we wellicht beter via de mail over kunnen babbelen!  :Wink:  (Voorkomen we een slowchat hier)

----------


## MusicXtra

Leuk, ben erg benieuwd naar je op en aanmerkingen, jammer dat ik het niet wist anders was ik wel ff gekomen.

----------


## Rolandino

ben ook wel benieuwd naar die aanmerkingen .....................

Elk systeem heeft dat wel.

----------


## MusicSupport

> ben ook wel benieuwd naar die aanmerkingen .....................
> 
> Elk systeem heeft dat wel.



Klopt; maar ik onderken de macht van het internet en openbare fora niet dus ik weet wat de impact kan zijn voor Sander als ik hier een beetje van de toren loop te blazen.

----------


## MusicXtra

We zijn nu al heel lang aan het schrijven over wat ik heb ontworpen maar helaas kun je het via een forum niet beluisteren... Dus!!

Voor een ieder die eens wil horen en zien wat ik allemaal heb ontworpen is er de kans om zondag 16 januari bij een live optreden te zijn van Roger Happel & friends in Panama Amsterdam.
Dit is een band met heel erg goede muzikanten die steeds gasten uitnodigen om een liedje te komen zingen. 
Zelf sta ik die avond achter de mengtafel dus als het niet klinkt ligt het aan mijn mix-skills of de luidsprekers dus altijd aan mij. :Wink: 
Misschien leuk om er gelijk een soort forum meeting van te maken door bijtijds te komen. Ik kan een beperkt aantal mensen op de gastenlijst krijgen dus wees er snel bij. Panama heeft ook een eigen restaurant waar het prima eten is en als er meer mensen interesse hebben kan ik wellicht een leuke deal sluiten om met z'n allen te dineren.

(@Musicsupport; heb nog steeds niks in mijn mailbox gezien...)

----------


## MusicSupport

> We zijn nu al heel lang aan het schrijven over wat ik heb ontworpen maar helaas kun je het via een forum niet beluisteren... Dus!!
> 
> Voor een ieder die eens wil horen en zien wat ik allemaal heb ontworpen is er de kans om zondag 16 januari bij een live optreden te zijn van Roger Happel & friends in Panama Amsterdam.
> Dit is een band met heel erg goede muzikanten die steeds gasten uitnodigen om een liedje te komen zingen. 
> Zelf sta ik die avond achter de mengtafel dus als het niet klinkt ligt het aan mijn mix-skills of de luidsprekers dus altijd aan mij.
> Misschien leuk om er gelijk een soort forum meeting van te maken door bijtijds te komen. Ik kan een beperkt aantal mensen op de gastenlijst krijgen dus wees er snel bij. Panama heeft ook een eigen restaurant waar het prima eten is en als er meer mensen interesse hebben kan ik wellicht een leuke deal sluiten om met z'n allen te dineren.
> 
> (@Musicsupport; heb nog steeds niks in mijn mailbox gezien...)



Yoe've got mail!

----------


## CasB

Nu ook op dumpert:

www.dumpert.nl - Martin Solveig crowdsurfing fail

----------


## MusicXtra

> Nu ook op dumpert:
> 
> www.dumpert.nl - Martin Solveig crowdsurfing fail



Was in mijn beleving de minste avond van ADE, kennelijk niet in die van anderen. :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicSupport

Na een uitgebreide mailwisseling met Sander (MusicXtra) die deze set heeft ontworpen en gemaakt post ik hier voor de nieuwsgieirigen in goed overleg met Sander een verslag van mijn ervaringen en zijn reactie daarop!

Dit getuigt in ieder geval van professionaliteit en openheid van zaken bij een reactie op opbouwende kritiek van mijn kant. Thnx!

En beste lezers; probeer tussen de lijnen door te lezen en geen uitspraken vast te pinnen op woorden. Het gaat om de inhoud!

Mijn eerste reactie:





> Ik heb op de set in Panama gedraaid met en allround eigthties, rock, pop coverband. Mixing heb ik gedaan vanaf de M400 met S4000 stagerack; heel de band is in-ear op de toetsenist na.
> Ik was behoorlijk onder de indruk van het formaat van het systeem. Je kunt er niet omheen en in een club als Panama komt het zeker tot zijn recht!
> Tijdens het draaien van de DJ zaten we in de kleedkamer lekker mee te trillen. Het setje werd ook keurig gemonitord door een huistechnicus!
> Eerste indruk van het, voor mij nieuwe onbekende Vision Acoustics; erg indrukwekkend!
> Het sub heeft een hele lange adem en echt veeel vermogen. Correct me if i'm wrong maar bandpass subs toch? (Ik heb je project gevolgd maar de details zijn me ontschoten!)
> Hier komt wel gelijk een stukje systeemkarakter om de hoek kijken. De keuze voor deze subs maakt het bij live muziek wel zo dat de toppen dan behoorlijk moeten aanpoten om het gemis van directe front geladen sub goed te maken (natuurlijk afhankelijk van mixstijl)
> (Wellicht is dit iets waar ik in alle jaren d&b gewend aan ben geraakt omdat het merendeel van de subs frontloaded is; B2 uitgezonderd)
> Bassgitaren komen helemaal lekker in de mix en goed voelbaar; complimenten!
> De opbouwende kritiek komt vanaf het moment dat er wat meer in de mix komt dan drums en basgitaar en dan met name vocals.
> ...



Reactie van Sander:





> Dankjewel voor je commentaar op de set.
> Het is wel apart dat jij iets totaal anders ervaart dan de mensen die er tot op heden mee gewerkt hebben, ik zal punt voor punt mijn visie geven.
> Het is inderdaad een fors systeem, het was de bedoeling dat het een eyecatcher zou worden en dat is wel gelukt.
> Het sub heeft inderdaad een heel lange adem, het zijn trouwens gewoon front-loaded basreflex kasten. De subs zijn nu op een HP filter op 35 Hz afgestemd omdat nog lager te vermoeiend blijkt te zijn.
> Je mening over de toppen verbaasd me nogal, om te beginnen zijn het dubbel 10" toppen en geen 8" en qua output zo heftig dat ze per kant met z'n 6en op slechts één versterker kanaaltje zitten wat ook gewoon op 0 dB ingeregeld is. De hoogdriver is een coaxiale 2"/1" driver waarbij de constructie van de toppen zodanig is dat de complete hoogsectie als coaxiaal tussen de 10"ers zit gemonteerd. Uitgebreide fasemetingen geven dus juist een perfect fasegedrag weer waarbij er geen time-aligment aanpassingen nodig waren. De hoogdriver neemt ook het hele deel boven de 400 Hz voor zijn rekening waardoor er vanaf die 400 Hz ook geen faseproblemen meer kunnen ontstaan en daaronder zijn deze faseverschillen ten opzichte van de golflengte zo klein dat deze geen invloed hebben. Deze keuze hebben we dus ook bewust gedaan om in het stemmengebied geen cross-over punten meer te hebben.
> Zoals het systeem nu is ingeregeld is het vlak tussen 35 Hz en 16 kHz, iedere verandering die we, in de twee dagen dat ik bezig ben geweest met afregelen, leverde geen verbetering op.
> De 'fout' die een aantal mensen hebben gemaakt is dat ze gelijk het systeem met een EQ anders in probeerde te regelen, een aantal technici die er tot op heden op gewerkt hebben blijven nu van de systeem EQ af en zijn er juist laaiend enthousiast over dat er zo makkelijk een heel nette en dikke mix mee neer te zetten is waarbij stemmen er zo lekker doorheen prikken.
> Enige verklaring die ik over jouw ervaringen kan geven is dat je precies op een plek stond waarbij de hoogdriver uit de middelste top die van de onderste top overlapte, daar krijg je inderdaad wat last van kamfiltereffecten maar die zijn slechts plaatselijk.



Mijn reactie daarop:





> Nogmaals; ik was zeer onder de indruk en enthousiast en denk dat mijn mening niet veel afwijkt van het gemiddelde; behalve dan dat ik erg kritisch luister. Je antwoord ligt ook in lijn met mijn commentaar. Het is voornamelijk het randje rond 4K dat me bezig hield. Daarnaast verklaard de lage tuning van de subs misschien mijn gemis aan directheid; ze zijn zo strak in dat enorm lage gebied! In de hoge harmonische en reflecties van de zaal kan dit invloed hebben op mijn waarnemingen in de onderste regionen van het midlaag, maar dat is vergezocht.
> Ik vermoed dat je een goed punt hebt met de mixpositie en het fasegedrag tussen de toppen onderling. Dat kan een reden zijn voor de faseprobleempjes die ik denk te hebben gehoord. Natuurlijk een 'risico' van het ontwerp. 
> Ik heb natuurlijk tijdens het mixen in de zaal gelopen en in de kuil midden voor was het door mij op de mixpositie beschreven 'snair/vocal' verhoudings probleempje al anders. 
> 
> Als ik ergens op een vreemde PA kom mixen pak ik tijdens een check moment graag even de 31 bands erbij; puur om te kijken hoe de set reageert. Dit heb ik dan ook gedaan. Mijn EQ op de main bestond uit niet meer dan een dipje/shelf tussen 20 en 35Hz en een dipje op 160Hz en op 3K15 - 4K. Dus soort van vlak dacht ik zo.
> 
> Jou reacties en je kennis van het forum kennende ging ik er vanuit dat de toppen dusdanig geconstrueerd volgens de 'regels' van het line source array principe. En als ik dat zo lees is dat ook gebeurd!
> Wellicht is het fasegedrag zo goed is dat een klein randje timeallignment juist kan leiden tot een verrassend randje... (Klinkt een beetje raar, maar niet geschoten is altijd mis)
> Wanneer de 10" ers nu al op 0dB staan afgeregeld zijn de hoogdrivers misschien wel een tikkie te vlot afgeregeld? (Ik geef maar een suggestie hoor...)
> En tuning met alleen systemtools en afgemixte muziek is natuurlijk anders dan een live bandje.



Sanders reactie hierop:





> Nog even ter info, de hoogdrivers staan op -12 dB waarbij de versterkers op 70 Volt staan bij een impedantie van 16 Ohm per driver en er worden er twee per kant gebruikt. Die dingen hebben een waanzinnig rendement van 118 dB 1W/1m.
> Bij de afregeling heb ik vooral aandacht aan de dansvloer gegeven, als je daar hebt geluisterd is het je waarschijnlijk ook opgevallen dat je op de hele dansvloer tot aan het podium een homogeen geluid hebt. De hoogdrivers in de middelste toppen zijn een noodzakelijk kwaad om het deel achter de FOH en het balkon van geluid te voorzien, gevolg daarvan is dat je op de FOH precies in het overlapgebied van de hoogdrivers zit. 
> Overigens is het de bedoeling om Vision Acoustics als A-merk te profileren en op het commentaar van de diverse gebruikers afgaand zijn we daar tot op heden behoorlijk goed in geslaagd. Alle ontwerpen zijn compromisloos ontworpen waarbij de geluidskwaliteit, gebruiksgemak en design de volgorde van prioriteiten zijn. 
> Nu ben ik eigenlijk wel heel benieuwd wat jij van de set in Panama vindt in vergelijking met D&B.
> Overigens is deze hele discussie best interessant voor op het forum.



Mijn reactie wederom:





> Ik vind de set in vergelijk met d&b zeer goed te noemen. d&b probeert ook compromisloos te bouwen maar in zekere zin is elk ontwerp van hen een compromis omdat elke lijn die ze wegzetten andere eisen en verwachtingen met zich meebrengt. 
> De stack vind ik zeer op zijn plek en erg geschikt voor een locatie als Panama. Absoluut veel steviger dan een d&b C7 set. Qua output te vergelijken met een C4 set met B2's eronder, maar toch met het gemiddelde karakter van C7/Q7 qua klankkarakteristiek! (Hoewel deze ook niet vergelijkbaar zijn (15" vs. 2x 10")
> 
> Wat ik wel weet van d&b is dat de kwaliteit die geleverd wordt ongeevenaard is t.o.v. vele anderen en dan met name klank en spraakverstaanbaarheid naast de gebruikte materialen en technische details.
> Om het gedrag van de hoorn goed te kunnen beoordelen zou ik een keer de set willen testen met puur spraak en instrumentaria in een soort van theatersetting (ik vind persoonlijk een van de belangrijkste noodzakelijke karakteristieken van een kwaliteitsluidspreker dat het afstraalgedrag homogeen is vanuit één bron)

----------


## R. den Ridder

Hoi,

als ik dit zo lees, lijkt het me dat de set de karakteristiek met wat effectief eq'en op strategische plaatsen KAN hebben van een ouwe hoorngeladen begin jaren '90 beukset. 
Is dit zo, is dit toevallig, en zo ja; wanneer kan ik hem in de buurt van breda eens beluisteren?  :Smile: 

overigens; qua vlakke stacks.. die van ons is naar omstandigheden (zelfbouw met vooraf aanwezige spullen en beperkt budget) ook stukken vlakker dan andere veel in zundert voorkomende discosets, en daar hoorden we dezelfde commentaren qua aggressief randje rond de 4k. misschien zijn we gewend om wat "smoother" klinkende sets te horen?

----------


## berolios

@MusicS... for future reference: het is snare, niet snair  :Wink: ...

Leuk te zien dat er iemand zich zoveel moeite neemt goede input te leveren! 
Goede open discussies worden we allemaal beter van.

Strakke subs die laag doorlopen... fase-rein afstralende toppen... mijn interesse is gewekt ! Helaas heb ik het erg druk, maar zou het setje graag een keer horen... en dan het liefste (ook) in een theater setting inderdaad. Ook is het interessant het te hebben over de modulariteit van het systeem. Is het een one-box PA? Of hoe zie je het voor je als er grotere rigs nodig zijn?

@MusicX, hoe staat het met de business kant van het verhaal?

----------


## MusicSupport

> @MusicS... for future reference: het is snare, niet snair ...



Gdamn,...lol; gelukkig schrijf en typ ik het in m'n mixer wel goed  :EEK!:  :Big Grin: 

Ik heb deze schaamrood op de kaakjes fout maar even geedit  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

Voor wat betreft die theater setting nodig ik Steven, Berolios en ieder ander die het eens wil horen en zien graag uit in Panama. Er valt wel een 'expirimenteer middagje' te regelen.
@Berolios: De set zoals in Panama bestaat uit 3 subs en 3 toppen per kant, dit zijn dus losse kasten. Deze set is echt een installatieset, daar wil je niet mee touren. :EEK!:  Er wordt op dit moment hard gewerkt aan de touring versie van dit systeem.

----------


## salsa

Vandaar je topic; Hoe een FOH inregelen.

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> Vandaar je topic; Hoe een FOH inregelen.
> 
> Dave



Jij mag noooooit meer raden. :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Mooi plaatje van de floormonitoren bij GWHF, er lagen die avond in totaal 10 floortjes en één Nanosub op het podium.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Voor wat betreft die theater setting nodig ik Steven, Berolios en ieder ander die het eens wil horen en zien graag uit in Panama. Er valt wel een 'expirimenteer middagje' te regelen.



Als het kan wil ik daar ook wel aan meedoen. Wil de set van Vision wel eens in levende lijve horen (en zien!).

----------


## Timo Beckman

+1 en als je het interesant vind en het wil neem ik SIM mee

----------


## Back on Track

ik struinde even door een portie nieuwe house na de vakantie....

kom ik dit tegen...

YouTube - The Shapeshifters - She Freaks

is dat op 0.32 geen monitor van jouw?

----------


## MusicXtra

Ja, klopt en afgelopen woensdag ben ik bij de opnamen geweest voor een videoclip van Danzel waar de Xtreme's een prominente rol spelen.

----------


## mrVazil

Danzel? Leeft die nog?  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Ja, en dus net een nieuwe clip opgenomen. :Big Grin: 
@Timo; is zeker interessant om met SIM aan de slag te gaan.
Moeten even kijken wanneer we dit gaan doen.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Stuur maar een mailtje zodra je er aan toe komt/bent . 
Email staat bij mijn profiel .

----------


## drummerke

kzag net dat Musiqman CD release deed in de Panama club op 4/12... hoe veel dat mee? 

Hoe de speakers klinken kunne we niet horen maar ze zien er nog steeds sjiek uit  :Wink: 

Greets

----------


## MusicXtra

Bij MusiQman stond ik zelf achter de knoppen, klonk erg goed en dat kwam mede doordat het een erg goeie band is.
Komende zondag is de set live te horen met Roger Happel, o.a. bekend van Candy Dulfer, hij nodigt diverse gasten uit om mee te spelen.
Goeie gig om de kwaliteit van de set te beoordelen, sta die avond zelf achter de knoppen.
Mocht iemand interesse hebben; laat het me weten dan kan ik een aantal mensen op de gastenlijst zetten.

----------


## MusicXtra

Boy George live op Vision Acoustics.

----------


## BvE

Ik moet zeggen kwa uiterlijk (en dan vooral de kleur denk ik) past de set beter bij electronische muziek. Hoe denk je hier zelf over? Op welke markt wil je je zowiezo focussen?

----------


## dsd600

> Ik moet zeggen kwa uiterlijk (en dan vooral de kleur denk ik) past de set beter bij electronische muziek. Hoe denk je hier zelf over? Op welke markt wil je je zowiezo focussen?



Persoonlijk denk ik dat Sander (a.k.a. MusicXtra ook bedoelende Vision Acoustics) zich hiermee op een hele interessante manier in de markt zet. De speakers die we over het algemeen kennen zijn zwart, en de designs variëren van "zou-in-de-gouden-koets-niet-misstaan" tot aan "ik-wil-er-nog-geen-grafkist-van". Ik denk dat met deze nieuwe kleur en dit nieuwe design, gecombineerd met (zover ik weet) een uitstekend geluid, Vision Acoustics misschien wel een hele nieuwe trend zet binnen de speaker/P.A. wereld. Panama begon, welke grote clubs volgen?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik moet zeggen kwa uiterlijk (en dan vooral de kleur  denk ik) past de set beter bij electronische muziek. Hoe denk je hier  zelf over? Op welke markt wil je je zowiezo focussen?



Dat is dus het typische hokjes denken, een systeem dat gewoon heel goed  klinkt kan voor iedere muzieksoort gebruikt worden. Met deze lijn willen  we ons op clubs focussen. Het systeem maakt gewoon deel uit van het  interieur, in plaats van zo onopvallend mogelijk plaatsen van de bekende  'zwarte dozen' kiezen wij ervoor dat ons systeem juist heel prominent  in het zicht mag staan.





> Panama begon, welke grote clubs volgen?



We zijn al met een aantal bezig. :Big Grin: 
En het blijft ook niet alleen bij clubs, ook voor PA verhuur zit er een heel mooie lijn aan te komen.

----------


## 4AC

> Dat is dus het typische hokjes denken, een systeem dat gewoon heel goed  klinkt kan voor iedere muzieksoort gebruikt worden. Met deze lijn willen  we ons op clubs focussen. Het systeem maakt gewoon deel uit van het  interieur, in plaats van zo onopvallend mogelijk plaatsen van de bekende  'zwarte dozen' kiezen wij ervoor dat ons systeem juist heel prominent  in het zicht mag staan.



Hee, dat klinkt me bekend in de oren.
Ik probeerde hetzelfde ook al eens duidelijk te maken in een topic over Funktion-One; daar waren enkele simpele figuren die van mening waren dat F1 alleen geschikt zou zijn voor Elektronische muziek... Goede-middag zeg.

Het idee van Vision Acoustics is leuk, maar wel volgens het 'beter goed gejat dan slecht bedacht' principe. Er zijn ten slotte al veel merken die lang geleden al dezelfde kant op zijn gegaan. Bijvoorbeeld dus Funktion One, maar ook Void, Martin audio in eerdere tijden, etc. (toevallig allemaal Engels) Die zijn allemaal al van het zwarte-boxen principe afgestapt, speciaal voor de doeleinden waar de speakers mogen opvallen, zoals popi-clubs en (electro/dub/club/hardstyle/hardcore-)festivals

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het idee van Vision Acoustics is leuk, maar wel volgens het 'beter goed gejat dan slecht bedacht' principe.



Dat vind ik wel wat kort door de bocht, zowel qua design als qua configuratie wijken we heel sterk af van de door jou genoemde merken dus om dan van jatwerk te spreken......
En er zit nog meer aan te komen wat behoorlijk afwijkend is van hetgeen er nu op de markt is. Een hint: Een heel modulair systeem dat heel gemakkelijk aangepast kan worden voor 'kroeggigs' tot '+1000 man' events en eenzelfde klank als de set zoals die in Panama staat. :Wink:

----------


## Hansound

> Dat vind ik wel wat kort door de bocht, zowel qua design als qua configuratie wijken we heel sterk af van de door jou genoemde merken dus om dan van jatwerk te spreken......
> En er zit nog meer aan te komen wat behoorlijk afwijkend is van hetgeen er nu op de markt is. Een hint: Een heel modulair systeem dat heel gemakkelijk aangepast kan worden voor 'kroeggigs' tot '+1000 man' events en eenzelfde klank als de set zoals die in Panama staat.



Als ik dit forum niet had gelezen.... had ik nooit van visioen acoustics gehoord,   je hebt er een leuk stuk reclame aan  :Cool:

----------


## Whitefarmer

> En er zit nog meer aan te komen wat behoorlijk afwijkend is van hetgeen er nu op de markt is. Een hint: Een heel modulair systeem dat heel gemakkelijk aangepast kan worden voor 'kroeggigs' tot '+1000 man' events en eenzelfde klank als de set zoals die in Panama staat.



Kijk, DAT is interessant!!!

Musicxtra, keep up the good work!

----------


## 4AC

> Dat vind ik wel wat kort door de bocht, zowel qua design als qua configuratie wijken we heel sterk af van de door jou genoemde merken dus om dan van jatwerk te spreken......



Nou, nee. Ik doelde echt op het _idee_ of de _visie_ om een wat afwijkende designstijl te nemen. DSD 600 sprak ook: 



> Ik denk dat met deze nieuwe kleur en  dit nieuwe design, gecombineerd met (zover ik weet) een uitstekend  geluid, Vision Acoustics misschien wel een hele nieuwe trend zet binnen  de speaker/P.A. wereld. Panama begon, welke grote clubs volgen?



Ik wou vooral dat corrigeren. Het is meer trend-volgen dan trend-setten.
Je moet niet iets willen zijn wat je niet bent. En met trend-volgen is natuurlijk helemaal niets mis.





> En er zit nog meer aan te komen wat behoorlijk afwijkend is van hetgeen er nu op de markt is. Een hint: Een heel modulair systeem dat heel gemakkelijk aangepast kan worden voor 'kroeggigs' tot '+1000 man' events en eenzelfde klank als de set zoals die in Panama staat.



Ik ben benieuwd. In ieder geval voel ik mij vereerd dat ik een nieuw 100% NEDERLANDS merk in de audiowereld mag volgen...

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik wou vooral dat corrigeren. Het is meer trend-volgen dan trend-setten.
> Je moet niet iets willen zijn wat je niet bent. En met trend-volgen is natuurlijk helemaal niets mis.



moah... als Volkswagen met een 7-wielig voertuig uitkomt vind ik dat toch niet echt trendvolgen. En ik ken speakerbouwers die de trapeze-vorm gepatenteerd hebben ergens begin 1980, die later toch ook weer vaak navolging kreeg. 

Vind het nogal een nieuwe vormgeving, die ik, op de Bell Omnisphere en een ouwe Tandbergsphere nog niet vaak gezien heb. 
Klank is ook op niveau, begrijp ik, dus : mooi verhaal. 

Enne, een visie is een gedachte, een missie is proberen de visie gerealiseerd te krijgen, met alle bijkomende praktische problemen van dien.
Om nou een nieuwe visie met daarmee een nieuwe missie als trendvolgen te bestempelen vind ik wel erg filosofisch.
Rechtop lopen is dan ook trendvolgen, in plaats van genetisch bepaald...

----------


## salsa

> Hee, dat klinkt me bekend in de oren.
> Ik probeerde hetzelfde ook al eens duidelijk te maken in een topic over Funktion-One; daar waren enkele simpele figuren die van mening waren dat F1 alleen geschikt zou zijn voor Elektronische muziek... Goede-middag zeg.
> 
> Het idee van Vision Acoustics is leuk, maar wel volgens het 'beter goed gejat dan slecht bedacht' principe. Er zijn ten slotte al veel merken die lang geleden al dezelfde kant op zijn gegaan. Bijvoorbeeld dus Funktion One, maar ook Void, Martin audio in eerdere tijden, etc. (toevallig allemaal Engels) Die zijn allemaal al van het zwarte-boxen principe afgestapt, speciaal voor de doeleinden waar de speakers mogen opvallen, zoals popi-clubs en (electro/dub/club/hardstyle/hardcore-)festivals
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Grappig dat je eerst verteld dat FunctionOne helemaal niet alleen voor Electronische muziek voldoet, en vervolgens kaart je aan dat het juist veel voor electronische muziek toegepast wordt.

Ieder merk heeft zo z;n specifike klank kleur, ik persoonlijk zou F1 nooit inzetten met een strijk orkest/klassiek etc.. en andersom zou ik b.v NEXO niet gauw inzetten voor Happy HardCore Parties enzo..

Dus, niet appels met peren vergelijken..
Ieder systeem heeft z'n eigen klank en die is bruikbaar wel of niet afhankelijk van muziek vormen.

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ieder systeem heeft z'n eigen klank en die is bruikbaar wel of niet afhankelijk van muziek vormen.
> 
> Dave



Vision Acoustics systemen proberen wij zo neutraal mogelijk te laten klinken waardoor het universeel bruikbaar is voor iedere muzieksoort. Panama is een club waar een enorme diversiteit van evenementen plaatsvindt, van heavy metal tot house tot unplugged, noem het en het gebeurd in Panama. En wat er ook speelt, echt iedereen is enthousiast over de prestaties van het systeem.
Het kan dus echt wel om een systeem te hebben dat overal voor geschikt is.

----------


## 4AC

> Grappig dat je eerst verteld dat FunctionOne helemaal niet alleen voor Electronische muziek voldoet, en vervolgens kaart je aan dat het juist veel voor electronische muziek toegepast wordt.
> 
> Ieder merk heeft zo z;n specifike klank kleur, ik persoonlijk zou F1 nooit inzetten met een strijk orkest/klassiek etc.. en andersom zou ik b.v NEXO niet gauw inzetten voor Happy HardCore Parties enzo..
> 
> Dus, niet appels met peren vergelijken..
> Ieder systeem heeft z'n eigen klank en die is bruikbaar wel of niet afhankelijk van muziek vormen.
> 
> Dave



Het past qua uiterlijk goed in de club-scene en het elektronische muziek gebeuren. Maar technisch gezien is het systeem net zo geschikt voor een jazz-bandje. En dan laat je er gewoon een rooster voorzetten en de kast zwart spuiten, mocht je je daar beter bij voelen. En dat gebeurt dan ook volop, daar niet van hoor. Ik denk dat F1 voor dit uiterlijk gekozen heeft omdat men graag anders wil zijn -en dit wil laten zien- bij de eerste indruk al. Ze hadden er ook voor kunnen kiezen om de kasten standaard zwart op zwart te maken en dat de klant voor het paars/zilver speciaal moest vragen. Maar ze hebben dus bewust voor het tegenovergestelde gekozen.

Ik ben het niet met je eens betreffende dat een heel merk geschikter zou zijn voor een specifieke muziekstijl. En dan niet alleen omdat het per model van het merk kan verschillen, het is ook nog eens afhankelijk van je eigen smaak of je iets goed vind klinken op een systeem. Het klopt wel dat merk A geaccepteerder kan zijn in een bepaalde 'scene' dan merk B, maar dat kan aan hele andere dingen liggen dan het systeem zelf.

Dat je Nexo niet zou kunnen gebruiken voor Happy Hardcore is ook iets wat je jezelf hebt wijs gemaakt, beetje raar naar mijn mening. Ik ken genoeg modellen van Nexo die technisch gezien goed geschikt zijn voor een dergelijke gelegenheid. Dat je het niet vaak ziet gebeuren in de realiteit, dat is wat anders. "goh, dat Nexo dat zie je altijd staan bij die klassieke concerten, dat past helemaal niet bij onze hardcore, wij kopen wel dikke SA kasten want dat wordt altijd gebruikt" Dat is wat je eigenlijk zegt, of waar je in gelooft.

Het zijn zeker geen appels en peren. Het zijn allemaal appels, alleen de een eet z'n granny smith liever binnenshuis, de ander vind 'm buiten in de winter het lekkerst. Alleen de meerderheid van de mensen eet zijn Granny Smith het liefst binnenhuis, en jij gelooft daardoor dat buiten in de winter NIET KAN.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## 4AC

> moah... als Volkswagen met een 7-wielig voertuig uitkomt vind ik dat toch niet echt trendvolgen.



Dit vergelijk past niet in de situatie, naar mijn mening.

Zeven wielen gaan gebruiken tegenover vier. We hebben het hier over een opvallend uiterlijk gebruiken t.o.v. de reguliere zwarte kasten.

En daarin is Vision Acoustics een trendvolger (dat lijkt mij meer feitelijk dan een mening).





> En ik ken speakerbouwers die de trapeze-vorm gepatenteerd hebben ergens begin 1980, die later toch ook weer vaak navolging kreeg.



Bedoel je meneer baardemans uit Amerika? Wederom snap ik die reactie hier niet helemaal, kun je misschien iets duidelijker zijn in wat je probeert te zeggen?





> Vind het nogal een nieuwe vormgeving, die ik, op de Bell Omnisphere en een ouwe Tandbergsphere na nog niet vaak gezien heb. 
> Klank is ook op niveau, begrijp ik, dus : mooi verhaal.



Absoluut.





> Enne, een visie is een gedachte, een missie is proberen de visie gerealiseerd te krijgen, met alle bijkomende praktische problemen van dien.
> Om nou een nieuwe visie met daarmee een nieuwe missie als trendvolgen te bestempelen vind ik wel erg filosofisch.
> Rechtop lopen is dan ook trendvolgen, in plaats van genetisch bepaald...



We hebben het hier dan ook niet over rechtop of krom lopen, maar eerder over met of zonder kleren rondlopen.

Het is geen vergelijk tussen hoorngeladen en BR, maar tussen shiny opvallend en zwart op de achtergrond.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Gast1401081

wat een gelul...
Ik vind het gewoon een mooi verhaal, een spiksplinternieuwe visie, met een daardoor spiksplinternieuwe missie, die best al redelijk op stoom ligt...
En dat allemaal zomaar uit Nederland...

filosofie? 99,99% van de kastjes in nederland zijn vierkant of trapezoide, en 0,01 is nu rond.
trendvolger, mn reet..





> Vision Acoustics systemen proberen wij zo neutraal mogelijk te laten klinken waardoor het universeel bruikbaar is voor iedere muzieksoort. Panama is een club waar een enorme diversiteit van evenementen plaatsvindt, van heavy metal tot house tot unplugged, noem het en het gebeurd in Panama. En wat er ook speelt, echt iedereen is enthousiast over de prestaties van het systeem.
> Het kan dus echt wel om een systeem te hebben dat overal voor geschikt is.



Tuurlijk, ik moet nog steeds smakelijk lachen om mafketels die bepaalde merken aan bepaalde muzieksoorten koppelen. 
Alhoewel ik blij ben dat er nog een boel goedkope glijbanen rondslingeren voor de hardcore-gabbers. Dan hoeft de serieuze techneut zich tenminste daar niet aan te storen... (zelfde principe als de DJ die 60 nummers in WAV naar zn gebrande cdtje heeft geript, en vervolgens klaagt dat de bas zo raar doet... Daar krijg je zelfs het beste spul mee kapot, behalve de glijbanen, die onder de 50Hz niks te zoeken hebben)..

Nogmaals : chapeau, laten ze allemaal lekker zeiken over de nieuwe kleren van de keizer, ik vind het voorlopig erg spannend.
Maar ik heb dan ook per definitie respect voor degene die met een iets andere blik naar de vaste gegevens kijkt.
Zoals dat Baardaapje de trapeze invoerde, om het rondom afstralen met smalle hoek hoorns wat te vergemakkelijken.

Nieuwe technieken zul je namelijk nooit meer meemaken, domweg omdat alles een nieuwe toepassing is van bestaande natuurwetten. 
Verbeterde techniek gaat het alleen maar mogelijk maken om ouwe theorieen in een nieuw jasje te gieten. Maar de theorie bestond al veel langer. 
De Line-Array-therorie komt bijvoorbeeld van het Theorema van Huigens uit 1692 ofzo... Pas toen de hoogdrivers een dusdanige continue kwaliteit en reproduceerbaarheid kregen dat je 2 coherente trillingsbronnen kon gaan maken werden de Lines interessant, mede dankzij de computergestuurde apparatuur en meetapparatuur.

----------


## 4AC

> wat een gelul...
> Ik vind het gewoon een mooi verhaal, een spiksplinternieuwe visie, met een daardoor spiksplinternieuwe missie, die best al redelijk op stoom ligt...
> En dat allemaal zomaar uit Nederland...



Hoezo is dit nou weer 'gelul'? Als je toch de moeite neemt om te reageren, neem dan ook de moeite om niet zoiets onzinnigs te zeggen.

Ik ben het wel met je eens, hoe vaak ik wel niet gezegd heb hoe bijzonder dit is, en dat ik vereerd ben om de ontwikkeling van een nieuw merk mee te maken.

Ik zei dat het niet iets nieuws was om een dergelijke designtaal te gebruiken. Die filosofie is niet nieuw. Maar ik ga mezelf niet herhalen.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## 4AC

> filosofie? 99,99% van de kastjes in nederland zijn vierkant of trapezoide, en 0,01 is nu rond.
> trendvolger, mn reet..



Moet je altijd agressieve taal gaan gebruiken om voor jezelf overtuigender over te komen? Het siert je niet.

Je hebt het nu over Nederland. Ik begon over Martin en F1, dat zit wat verder weg. Voor Nederlandse fabrikanten is het inderdaad nieuw (maar daar zijn er dan ook maar een handjevol van).

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Turboke

[QUOTE=4AC;554071]Moet je altijd agressieve taal gaan gebruiken om voor jezelf overtuigender over te komen? Het siert je niet.

Klopt!

----------


## Waveform

Haha, keihard ruzie maken over de vorm van de kast. Rond, vierkant, 8-hoekig,... maakt toch niet uit. Wat er aan de voorkant uit komt, DAT is belangrijk  :Wink:

----------


## 4AC

Naahhh, dit noemt men nou discussiëren. Leuk toch?
Ruzie maken op internet is...


Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

Haha, 't is mij wel duidelijk dat Vision Acoustics in ieder geval stof tot discussie heeft losgemaakt. :Big Grin: 
Maar, wie neemt er nou eens de moeite om zelf te komen luisteren als we een datum prikken?
Op één of twee mensen na is er nog niemand die daarvoor te porren is.

----------


## Whitefarmer

Nou, als ik een keer in de buurt kom spreek ik graag eens met je af!

Maar ben vooral geinteresseert in een modulaire set, van kroeg 100 pers tot zaal 1000 pers!

----------


## Hansound

> Haha, 't is mij wel duidelijk dat Vision Acoustics in ieder geval stof tot discussie heeft losgemaakt.
> Maar, wie neemt er nou eens de moeite om zelf te komen luisteren als we een datum prikken?
> Op één of twee mensen na is er nog niemand die daarvoor te porren is.



 

En als ik het nou mooi vind,  kun je het dan direct leveren of moet je het dan eerst zelf bouwen ???
Wat zijn de prijzen ? 
Waar kan ik het zien en horen behalve in panama ?
Kan ik het een keer mee krijgen op een klus ??
Is je zelf gemaakte line-array ophangsysteem gecertificeerd ??

----------


## MusicXtra

> En als ik het nou mooi vind,  kun je het dan direct leveren of moet je het dan eerst zelf bouwen ??? We werken met korte levertijden, afhankelijk van welk product en welke aantallen moet je dan denken aan enkele weken.
> Wat zijn de prijzen ? Je zult wel snappen dat ik hier geen complete prijslijst ga posten maar onze prijzen zullen niet veel verschillen van andere A-merken.
> Waar kan ik het zien en horen behalve in panama ? Op dit moment alleen nog in Panama en tijdens een eventuele demo maar zoals eerder al door mij gemeld zijn we met een aantal andere locaties in gesprek.
> Kan ik het een keer mee krijgen op een klus ?? We kunnen een demo voor je regelen op een klus van jou.
> Is je zelf gemaakte line-array ophangsysteem gecertificeerd ?? Ja, daar wordt op dit moment aan gewerkt en er wordt pas geleverd als dat rond is.



Zie rode tekst. :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

Hoezo? Of moet ik daar gepenis en mijn billetjes gaan zeggen? 
Verder heb ik het over de speakers IN nederland, en daar reken ik ook de Amerikanen, Japanners en Chinezen in mee. 
En aangezien ik voor het eerst op PA-niveau ronde zuilen zie noem ik dat vernieuwend, en trendsetting.
Als iemand het vernieuwen op zich als trend ziet en daarom dit systeem als trendvolgend wil bestempelen krijg ik jeuk in m'n liezen, die doorloopt tot in m'n anus. Ofwen reet, in algemeen beschaafd sleepkevers...

Voor de rest: ik heb zeker interesse in een demodag, als ik tenminste in de buurt ben. Dat laatste is vaak lastig, ik moet m'n AirMiles wel bijhouden... 
Zet m op, Sander, ik wil graag meedoen!

----------


## 2mancrew

Sander.

Count me maar in om te komen luisteren op je dag .
Heb niet altijd tijd maar  aangezien ik  je eerste set ken ben ik eer nieuwsgierig hoe de grote set klinkt 

Groeten 
Ed

----------


## Hansound

´Wat zijn de prijzen ? Je zult wel snappen dat ik hier geen complete prijslijst ga posten maar onze prijzen zullen niet veel verschillen van andere A-merken.´







> Zie rode tekst.



 
Dus jouw line-array is te vergelijken met A merken ?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dus jouw line-array is te vergelijken met A merken ?



Ja, ik voel er weinig voor om een B-merk in de markt te zetten, daar zijn we net iets teveel perfectionist voor.

----------


## renevanh

Ik ben ook zeker nieuwsgierig naar de klank van het geheel, dus een luisterdag, mits een beetje in de buurt en als het uiteraard uitkomt, ben ik ook wel in geinteresseerd.

Betalen kan ik het toch niet, maar er zijn genoeg klusjes waar ik regelmatig spul voor inhuur...  :Wink:

----------


## BvE

> Ik moet zeggen kwa uiterlijk (en dan vooral de kleur denk ik) past de set beter bij electronische muziek. Hoe denk je hier zelf over? Op welke markt wil je je zowiezo focussen?







> Dat is dus het typische hokjes denken, een systeem dat gewoon heel goed klinkt kan voor iedere muzieksoort gebruikt worden. Met deze lijn willen we ons op clubs focussen. Het systeem maakt gewoon deel uit van het interieur, in plaats van zo onopvallend mogelijk plaatsen van de bekende 'zwarte dozen' kiezen wij ervoor dat ons systeem juist heel prominent in het zicht mag staan.
> 
> 
> We zijn al met een aantal bezig.
> En het blijft ook niet alleen bij clubs, ook voor PA verhuur zit er een heel mooie lijn aan te komen.



Ik ben van mening dat je je als nieuw merk moet focussen op een specifieke markt (en dus in feite een beetje in hokjes moet gaan denken). En dan is het natuurlijk wel mogelijk om door product differentiatie meerdere markten te betreden. Ik geloof dat je dit ook bedoelt, alhoewel je jezelf wel een beetje tegen spreekt. 

Waar ik naar vroeg is of je qua kleur van de set (dus wit, zwart, etc) onderscheid maakt in markten. Volgens mij zeg je dus dat voor de clubs (electonische muziek) je kasten zult leveren met een opvallende kleur, en voor andere klanten (PA bedrijven) eerder zal denken aan zwarte kleuren?

Over de discussie of een bepaald merk kan horen bij een bepaalde muziekstijl qua klank doe ik liever niet mee. Ik heb bovendien de set ook niet gehoord.

----------


## MusicXtra

De set zoals bij Panama staat is niet echt geschikt om mee te touren, deze set kan in iedere gewenste kleur geleverd worden tot aan full color prints aan toe. Voor het tour gebeuren die toch met een dergelijke set voor de dag wil komen is er de mogelijkheid de set met meer handgrepen uit te voeren. De afwerking is dan geen fineer, omdat dit te kwetsbaar is, maar Warnex waarbij er door full color print hoezen toch een eigen gezicht aan kan worden gegeven. Er wordt op dit moment heel hard gewerkt aan een complete productlijn die bestaat dus uit de Colomn in installatie en tour versie, een mini Column welke een kleinere versie is met enkel 18" subs. De conventionele lijn met onder andere de dubbel 18" sub, de Nanosub, het modulaire gebeuren en de 12"/2" floormonitor. En als laatste natuurlijk de line-array's met een dubbel 8"/1,4" line-array en een dubbel 10"/2"/1" line-array. Beiden zijn overigens line-source-array's. En natuurlijk ook de Xtreme DJ monitor met LED verlichting.
Alle systemen zijn behoorlijk extreem waar het gaat om prestaties in verhouding met het formaat en voor alle systemen zijn de beste componenten gebruikt die er te vinden zijn.
Zo denken we met een bescheiden aantal producten een heel brede markt te kunnen bedienen. We hebben ook het plan om alle producten lang ongewijzigd in het programma te houden zodat klanten altijd later uit kunnen breiden.

----------


## BvE

> De set zoals bij Panama staat is niet echt geschikt om mee te touren, deze set kan in iedere gewenste kleur geleverd worden tot aan full color prints aan toe. Voor het tour gebeuren die toch met een dergelijke set voor de dag wil komen is er de mogelijkheid de set met meer handgrepen uit te voeren. De afwerking is dan geen fineer, omdat dit te kwetsbaar is, maar Warnex waarbij er door full color print hoezen toch een eigen gezicht aan kan worden gegeven. Er wordt op dit moment heel hard gewerkt aan een complete productlijn die bestaat dus uit de Colomn in installatie en tour versie, een mini Column welke een kleinere versie is met enkel 18" subs. De conventionele lijn met onder andere de dubbel 18" sub, de Nanosub, het modulaire gebeuren en de 12"/2" floormonitor. En als laatste natuurlijk de line-array's met een dubbel 8"/1,4" line-array en een dubbel 10"/2"/1" line-array. Beiden zijn overigens line-source-array's. En natuurlijk ook de Xtreme DJ monitor met LED verlichting.
> Alle systemen zijn behoorlijk extreem waar het gaat om prestaties in verhouding met het formaat en voor alle systemen zijn de beste componenten gebruikt die er te vinden zijn.
> Zo denken we met een bescheiden aantal producten een heel brede markt te kunnen bedienen. We hebben ook het plan om alle producten lang ongewijzigd in het programma te houden zodat klanten altijd later uit kunnen breiden.



Is een goede strategie denk ik zo. Goede site ook. Hoe ga je je distributie opzetten? En je marketing/adverteren?

----------


## Overdrive

Hoi Sander, 

Super dat je zo je passie aan het leven bent en met jouw producten lekker in het diepe bent gesprongen. Lijkt erop alsof je een (leeg) gat in de markt gevonden hebt  :Smile: 

Over de line-arrays:




> En als laatste natuurlijk de line-array's met een dubbel 8"/1,4" line-array en een dubbel 10"/2"/1" line-array. Beiden zijn overigens line-source-array's.



Eerder beweerde je dat je jouw 8"/1,4" line-array geen echte line-array noemde en dat er oa geen waveguide in zou zitten (wat resulteerde in 20gr vert. spreiding). 

Bevatten de nieuwe line-arrays nu WEL waveguides en wat is de vert. spreiding? Heb je hier al wat foto's/meer info over?

Joost

----------


## MusicXtra

> Bevatten de nieuwe line-arrays nu WEL waveguides en wat is de vert. spreiding? Heb je hier al wat foto's/meer info over?
> 
> Joost



De nieuwe line-array's hebben wel een 'echte' waveguide en hebben een verticale spreiding van rond de 5°. In het topic over mijn zelfbouw line-array heb ik al een paar plaatjes gepost.
Binnenkort, als het eerste systeem af is, meer hierover.
@BVE: De distributie houden we voorlopig in eigen hand, we hebben nog niet de ambitie om gelijk heel grootschalig de markt in te duiken en zo blijft het overzichtelijk. Verder werken we met ambassadeurs, dat werkt beter dan adverteren.

----------


## Draad

He MusicXtra,

Ben je zelf ook aanwezig bij de presentatie van je Line-array in Heino?
Probeer bij deze aanwezig te zijn!

Bij deze de link voor iedereen: :: 4you Sound :: verhuur en verkoop van geluid en licht op maat ::

----------


## MusicXtra

Ja, daar ben ik zeker zelf bij, ik doe die dag alle geluidstechniek voor Ronald.
Overigens gaat het hier nog wel om de zelfbouw line-array.

----------


## showband

> Als ik dit forum niet had gelezen.... had ik nooit van visioen acoustics gehoord,   je hebt er een leuk stuk reclame aan



Mee eens. Maar omdat in dit speciale geval het hele proces getoond wordt. En er "gratis subontwerpen"  met tekst en uitleg vrijkomen lijkt het mij een speciaal geval. Dit heeft weinig met platte reclame te maken. Maar met content-driven marketing.

Er vloeien goede inhoudelijke discussies uit over 
-toepasbaarheid en specificaties bij geluidssystemen die inzicht geven die elke forummer kan gebruiken bij zijn aanschaf van een willekeurig systeem.
-techniek en vooral de trade-offs bij het ontwerpen van systemen. In een groter verband.

Dat zou elk nederlands merk kunnen doen.... maar dat doen ze niet dus...  :Wink:

----------


## Whitefarmer

Daarbij is mijn mening dat MusicXtra er GEEN commerciele show van maakt, en eigenlijk alleen op vragen van forumleden reageert (dus niet zelfstandig pro-actief).

GO Sander, GO!

----------


## Hansound

> Daarbij is mijn mening dat MusicXtra er GEEN commerciele show van maakt, en eigenlijk alleen op vragen van forumleden reageert (dus niet zelfstandig pro-actief).
> 
> GO Sander, GO!



 
Ik zeg niet dat het een commerciele show is,
Ik vind het een te gek project maar zonder dit forum had ik er in elk geval nooit van gehoord,

----------


## Whitefarmer

.. ach, er is zo veel wat ik niet had geweten als ik hier niet regelmatig mijn snufferd had laten zien  :Wink: .

----------


## MusicXtra

Klik Hier is de set heel mooi uitgelicht en compleet met DJ booth te zien.

----------


## RayM

Leuke klus.  :Big Grin: 

_Haha, 't is mij wel duidelijk dat Vision Acoustics in ieder geval stof tot discussie heeft losgemaakt.
Maar, wie neemt er nou eens de moeite om zelf te komen luisteren als we een datum prikken?
Op één of twee mensen na is er nog niemand die daarvoor te porren is._

Ik kom graag eens luisteren.

----------


## stamgast

> Haha, 't is mij wel duidelijk dat Vision Acoustics in ieder geval stof tot discussie heeft losgemaakt.
> Maar, wie neemt er nou eens de moeite om zelf te komen luisteren als we een datum prikken?
> Op één of twee mensen na is er nog niemand die daarvoor te porren is.



Ik kom graag eens neuzen.

----------


## Ronald B

> Ik kom graag eens neuzen.



Je bent donderdag 17 februari van harte welkom.

Alle info vindt je op http://www.4yousound.nl

----------


## BvE

> Je bent donderdag 17 februari van harte welkom.
> 
> Alle info vindt je op http://www.4yousound.nl



Ik zeg: verkapte Guerilla marketing

----------


## stamgast

Ik ook. Heino is nou niet bepaald om de hoek en ik denk niet dat ik Sander's set daar kan bewonderen.

----------


## NesCio01

Ik zal er ook maar eens over schrijven
omdat ook ik al enkele reacties naar m'n 
ogen heb gekregen waarin ik beticht wordt
van marketeerder.

Vaak vragen mensen op het forum om advies,
een oplossing of whatever.

Ik lees vele reacties waarbij bepaalde merken en
of types geadviseerd worden.

Zolang dit gaat over Z-merken hoor ik hier niemand
over klagen. Als het gaat over A-merken, krijg ik het
idee dat sommige forumleden er opeens niet blij mee
zijn.

In dit topic geeft Sander ons een kijkje in zijn keuken.
Gelukkig zie ik dat meer dan 95% van de reacties
positief zijn. 

Zelf zie ik dit topic als een uiting van expressie en Sander
mag wat mij betreft supertrots zijn op wat er staat.

Inherent is er dan idd iets van reclame, maar als dat 
net zoveel is als de minder dan 5% van de posts die daar
over klagen, dan mag het wat mij betreft geen reclame heten.

Hiernaast is het naar mijn beleving zo dat de moderator
mans genoeg is om eventueel poltieagent te spelen en heeft
ie echt geen hulpsherrif (of heten die verklikkers) nodig.

btw: ieder merk of type dat hier wordt genoemd is een
vorm of uiting van reclame, daar ontkom je niet aan, toch?

grtz

----------


## BvE

Daar kan hij toch een nieuw topic voor aanmaken? Stamgast vraagt echt niet om een demo van RonaldB, maar specifiek om die van Sander. Ik zie dit dus wel als een slechte vorm van marketing...

----------


## Whitefarmer

assumption modus aan:

Ik denk/verwacht dat Sander die demo wel zal begeleiden !

maar dan nog, assumption is the mother of al fuck-up's

----------


## MusicXtra

De demo bij Ronald wordt inderdaad qua geluidstechniek door mij verzorgd, dat hij hiervoor een ander topic aan zou moeten maken is onzin, het gaat tenslotte om de apparatuur van dit topic.
Dus hoeveel meer on-topic wil je het hebben. :Confused:  :Wink: 
Tijdens deze demo zijn de Xtreme monitoren, floormonitoren en dubbel 18" subs te beluisteren. Dit alles natuurlijk samen met de line-array maar dit is alleen niet de line-array zoals Vision Acoustics deze in productie zal nemen.

----------


## Ronald B

Ik sluit mij bij sander aan, ik bied slechts de mogelijkheid om te komen kijken/luisteren voor de mensen die hier interesse bij hebben.

De website vermeld ik slechts voor adres gegevens en tijden.
Het lijkt mij meer reclame als ik de uitnodiging levens groot op de forum post.

Dus ik zou zeggen maak je lekker druk om andere dingen zoals wereld vrede, mensen die voor 200euries een hele band van licht en geluid voorzien, of je links of rechts af moeten of bij welke patat boer je vanavond gaat eten.

Of lees gewoon deze topic niet meer....

Probleem opgelost

----------


## moderator

Meestal zijn die geluidsletjes van die zachtaardige mensen, althans: op de productievloer wel!
Mag ik vragen om een wat professionelere houding dan het haantjesgedrag wat hier in de laatste berichten wordt getoond.
Dat is volkomen misplaatst in dit onderwerp!

Excuses zijn niet nodig en daar waar ze wel gewenst zijn, zijn ze bij deze geaccepteerd.

Voor de mensen die gebruik willen maken van de demo: Doen!
Voor de mensen die net als tot vandaag Heino niet kenden en het toch wat buiten de bewoonde wereld vinden: wacht op de volgende gelegenheid!

Maareuh... We doen de werkzaamheden van Sander serieus tekort door hier als een stelletje pisnichten te gaan reageren op een geboden demo mogelijkheid.

ps. Als moderator vind ik het altijd wel erg prettig om de press release en/of de uitnodiging voor een opendag/ demo te ontvangen.
Het is goed gebruik op dit forum dat daar een apart onderwerp voor wordt aangemaakt.

En nu lief zijn voor elkaar, anders gaat er eentje aan de cradle van de array mee omhoog :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> En nu lief zijn voor elkaar, anders gaat er eentje aan de cradle van de array mee omhoog



Moet je zeker niet met mij doen, dan komt de SF zwaar in gevaar en krijg ik Rinus op mijn dak. :Big Grin:

----------


## BvE

> De demo bij Ronald wordt inderdaad qua geluidstechniek door mij verzorgd, dat hij hiervoor een ander topic aan zou moeten maken is onzin, het gaat tenslotte om de apparatuur van dit topic.
> Dus hoeveel meer on-topic wil je het hebben.
> Tijdens deze demo zijn de Xtreme monitoren, floormonitoren en dubbel 18" subs te beluisteren. Dit alles natuurlijk samen met de line-array maar dit is alleen niet de line-array zoals Vision Acoustics deze in productie zal nemen.



Het was niet duidelijk in de link die hij stuurde, ik zag daar die flyer met een line array en was in de veronderstelling dat het ging om een demo van de andere (witte) set. Maar goed. Het verhaal is nu dus wel bekend. 

Hoop dat de demo succesvol zal zijn!

----------


## stamgast

Sluit me graag aan bij de woorden van Bart en kom, inclusief veiligheidsharnasje, nogmaals graag naar een puike demo of gig in de buurt (randstad).
Einde van deze uitzending.

----------


## LJKEVIN

Verzorg binnenkort als gasttechnicus de techniek van een band in Panama, 
ben erg benieuwd naar de set... krijg nog geen mail terug op de aanvraag van technische informatie van Panama...
Ik luister altijd even de set vooraf, voordat ik beslis of er eigen PA uit de truck getrokken wordt.. maar hoop dat het niet nodig is...

Moet wel zeggen.. super design..(maar ik blijf natuurlijk met m'n oren luisteren) :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat je nog geen info krijgt komt omdat de hoofd tech op vakantie is. :Cool: 
Wanneer is dat?
Als ik kan kom ik wel ff langs als je het leuk vindt.

----------


## LJKEVIN

maandag 16 mei, ik verzorg de techniek van de band Broadway, 
die op haar beurt de begeleiding doet van Robert Leroy.. (in het Westen bekender dan hier in het Oosten..)

Ben benieuwd!

----------


## MusicXtra

> maandag 16 mei



Dan kan ik wel, het zal je zeker bevallen.

----------


## Kasper

Ik zag die mooie set deze week twee keer op tv langskomen.

Da's mooie reclame! gefeliciteerd!

gr. Kasper

----------


## MusicXtra

> maandag 16 mei, ik verzorg de techniek van de band Broadway,



Klopt het dat het is geannuleerd?

----------


## Mark Vriens

Ja, klopt dat het geannuleerd is. Er was iets met Robert Leroy, waardoor het een paar weken later wél doorgaat.

----------


## Ericsamandj

nu ook de set van vision in panama gezien op tv, bij de feestavond van ajax.
Zeer netjes en petje af hoor.

----------


## MusicXtra

Inmiddels is de demoset ook gereed en afgelopen weekeind ingezet.
Op dit moment wordt er hard gewerkt aan de eerste serie van 16 kastjes van de dubbel 10/2/1" line array, als die af is volgen er weer foto's.


En dit is de conventionele dubbel 18" sub in de uiteindelijke uitvoering.


De 12"/2" coaxiaal floormonitor.

----------


## Tom06

Wouw leuk hoor!!

----------


## MusicXtra

Het heeft even geduurd maar de nieuwe line-array is bijna af. Degene die denken dat Vision Acoustics 'slechts' dance systemen maakt zullen al snel van gedachten veranderen bij het luisteren naar dit systeem.
Dit is de pré-productie serie van 16 kastjes waarmee we een aantal demo's gaan verzorgen en zo in de praktijk kunnen testen of alles zo werkt zoals bedoelt. Tests en metingen met een prototype kastje waren erg veelbelovend, een mooi open sound, super controleerbare afstraling en een extreme geluidsdruk. Vergis je dus niet in het formaat van de kastjes. :EEK!: 


De kastjes vlak voor het spuiten.


Het spuiten van de kastjes.


Klaar voor assemblage.


En een aantal van de flybumpers bijna klaar.

----------


## renevanh

Hoe is de gewichtsverdeling van de kastjes en dus van een hele array?

Je lifting bar van je grid loopt niet door naar achteren, krijg je dan geen probleem met het stellen van je hele array als je de boel aan één takel hangt?

----------


## MusicXtra

De bar loopt zelfs voorbij de achterkant van de kastjes, het hele ontwerp is door mij op de computer gemaakt inclusief bepaling van het zwaartepunt en de belastingsimulaties van de rigging. De rigging heeft een SF >10 bij gebruik van 16 kastjes onder elkaar. Ondanks dat is de rigging opvallend licht uitgevoerd, dat komt mede doordat het gewicht van één kastje slechts 35 kg is.

----------


## mrVazil

de afbeeldingen laden hier niet

----------


## 4AC

> de afbeeldingen laden hier niet



Zal aan jou liggen ben ik bang, hier werken ze zowel op FF als op IE.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

En hier zijn dan de eerste kastjes gereed.
Een line-array maar dan in een mooi jasje. :Big Grin:

----------


## Richnies2000

very nice!!

----------


## oordop

Gaaf hoor!

----------


## NesCio01

Ziet er strak uit, MX

kun je trots op zijn!

grtz

----------


## Mark Vriens

Om je vingers bij af te likken!
Ik hou d'r van!
Strak werk!

----------


## Jan van Duren

Heel fraai. Zijn de zij- en voorkanten een geheel??

----------


## showband

wat vraagjes:
-waarom geen verzonken schroeven aan de zijkanten. (ter bescherming van de inlay in de flightcase)
-er lijkt bijna geen radius op de kanten van de plaat te zitten. Ben je niet bang voor chippen? Dan krijg je messcherpe flakes. Ook cal je beschermlaag losraken.
-is dit plaat? geanodiseerd? Kun je dan geen roest op de schroef-plaat contacten krijgen door electrolyse?
-waarom geen flytrackpatroon mee laten laseren in de zijkanten?
-misschien per zijkant een kunststof stuutbumper? Gewoon standaard kunststof inklik op steekgaten.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heel fraai. Zijn de zij- en voorkanten een geheel??



De grille loopt inderdaad rondom en is gelijk het dragend deel van de rigging.




> wat vraagjes:
> -waarom geen verzonken schroeven aan de zijkanten. (ter bescherming van de inlay in de flightcase) Doordat alle krachten op de zijkanten komen zijn hier geen verzonken bouten voor gebruikt daar dit teveel verzwakking teweegbrengt.
> -er lijkt bijna geen radius op de kanten van de plaat te zitten. Ben je niet bang voor chippen? Dan krijg je messcherpe flakes. Ook cal je beschermlaag losraken. Er zit hier inderdaad nog geen radius op, dit is een voorserie waarbij ook de handgrepen voor de voorzijde nog ontbreken.
> -is dit plaat? geanodiseerd? Kun je dan geen roest op de schroef-plaat contacten krijgen door electrolyse? De gebruikte bouten zijn RVS dus daar ben ik niet zo bang voor.
> -waarom geen flytrackpatroon mee laten laseren in de zijkanten? Komt in de uiteindelijke versie.
> -misschien per zijkant een kunststof stuutbumper? Gewoon standaard kunststof inklik op steekgaten. Begrijp niet wat je hiermee bedoelt, leg uit.



Zie rode tekst.

----------


## MusicXtra

Vandaag de line-array opgehangen en ingeregeld in de Central Studio's in Utrecht, de rigging werkt perfect, de sound is retestrak, loepzuiver en hard zonder te gaan irriteren. Er liggen 4 X218 subs voor het podium en er staan onder de line-array aan weerszijden nog 3 Colom subs. :EEK!: 
Zondagavond is daar Supersunday waar de set gebruikt wordt dus wie het horen wil moet maar een seintje geven. De zaal ernaast hangt een Martin audio line-array dus er is een één op één vergelijk mogelijk. :Wink: 
En verder: plaatjes zeggen meer dan duizend woorden. :Big Grin: 













En ja, de wheel dolly's zijn nog niet afgewerkt, gaat volgende week ook nog gebeuren. :Wink:

----------


## daviddewaard

Central studio's is bij mij om de hoek en ben vrij morgen,

heb wel intresse om te komen luisteren ben erg benieuwd hoe het systeem klinkt.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Central studio's is bij mij om de hoek en ben vrij morgen,
> 
> heb wel intresse om te komen luisteren ben erg benieuwd hoe het systeem klinkt.



Ik zal zorgen dat je op de gastenlijst staat, leuk als je komt.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Ik zal zorgen dat je op de gastenlijst staat, leuk als je komt.



ok relax  :Wink:  zie je morgen hoe laat begint het?

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ik zit nu in Loenen aan de vecht, ik had ook graag even komen luisteren..
Maar feest is 18+.
Verder ziet de line array er vernieuwend uit, weer eens wat anders dan anders.
 :Cool: 

PS: maak je ook een blog van dit feest?

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

de foto's zien er errug goed uit!
helaas andere verplichtingen...
uiteraard ben ik wel benieuwd naar meer foto's...

ook van verder af genomen  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvdwerff

Denk dat het ook maar eens tijd word een takelfabrikant in te schakelen voor een 'design' takeltje, want dat is nu natuurlijk wel, bij zo'n prachtig linearray, een 'doorn' in het oog :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Denk dat het ook maar eens tijd word een takelfabrikant in te schakelen voor een 'design' takeltje, want dat is nu natuurlijk wel, bij zo'n prachtig linearray, een 'doorn' in het oog



Was mij ook al opgevallen maar dat kwam meer door de pijn in mijn armen. :Cool:

----------


## Richnies2000

met een design takel krijg je net zoveel pijn in je armen hoor!!

----------


## MusicXtra

> met een design takel krijg je net zoveel pijn in je armen hoor!!



Niet als het een elektrische klimtakel is.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Hoe heb je er nou voor gezorgd dat de stuurketting niet tegen het array aan kwam ? Want dat zorgt direct voor beschadiging toch ? Ik gebruik daarom altijd motortakels voor audio puntjes..

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hoe heb je er nou voor gezorgd dat de stuurketting niet tegen het array aan kwam ?



Da's niet zo moeilijk, gewoon een eindje van de array af gaan staan.

----------


## oordop

> Da's niet zo moeilijk, gewoon een eindje van de array af gaan staan.



........... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FiëstaLj

> Da's niet zo moeilijk, gewoon een eindje van de array af gaan staan.



Lijkt me geen ultieme garantie dat het zonder te beschadigen omhoog gaat toch ??  :Smile:  Zeker bij zo'n mooi array zou ik me daar erg zorgen om maken  :Smile:

----------


## djspeakertje

Welke merkjes heb je van de handvatten aan de achterkant van die dubbel 10/2/1 kastjes getrokken? Of lijkt dat maar zo? 

Het ziet er retestrak uit! Handvatten aan de voorkant en een nette radius voor die grille klinkt nog veel beter:P Ik neem aan dat de productieversie ook in zwart metaal verkrijgbaar wordt? Lijkt me stiekum nog veel mooier, ookal is dit natuurlijk wel een blikvanger van heb ik jou daar! Als je een keer in de buurt Enschede (of liever nog Oldenzaal) bent kom ik zeker langs om eens te luisteren.

Succes! Daan


Edit: net weer ff op je site gekeken; alles nog steeds in het Engels, behalve "conisch", blijft jammer, maak er ff conic van :Wink:  Verder trouwens nog steeds een aantal ontbrekende producten (?clubstack?), ik ben wel errug benieuwd nou...

----------


## MusicXtra

Gisteren was een aardig feestje. :Big Grin:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

errug nice!
die dj monitor is ook gewoon een super vet ding om te zien!
denk dat menig dj denkt, waar is mijn monitor  :Big Grin:

----------


## ajdeboer

> denk dat menig dj denkt, waar is mijn monitor



En: "Wat doet die operatielamp hier?"  :Big Grin: 

OT: Ziet er erg strak uit MX!
Het zal vast ook niet verkeerd klinken, je inspanningen kennende.  :Smile:

----------


## Richnies2000

nu je hem de set gezien hebt, wat was je eerste indruk?







> Central studio's is bij mij om de hoek en ben vrij morgen,
> 
> heb wel intresse om te komen luisteren ben erg benieuwd hoe het systeem klinkt.

----------


## MusicSupport

Kleine kritische vraag; waarom niet verder omhoog met de array? (En twee infills eronder) Ik ken de central studios zaal goed en weet dat het goed kan. Nu heeft de voorste rij het geweld van drie kasten voor hun kiezen? Beperking in de maximale splayhoek van de onderlinge kasten zodat je net niet genoeg kan duiken met de onderste kast van de array komt in me op als antwoord....

En mocht je ook iets van licht weten? Zijn die LED fixtures die ik daar zie Mac 101's of was het wat anders; superdik plaatje!

Ennuh; goed bezig trouwens!

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Ik heb hem daar zien hangen! Ziet er wel leuk uit alleen heb hem niet gehoord.. Er stonden ook nog andere subjes bij ofniet? Die dubbel 18"ers die hier ook op het forum staan ofniet? Ik moest wat ledspul ophalen van die andere zaal, moest 3 keer kijken haha :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Kleine kritische vraag; waarom niet verder omhoog met de array? (En twee infills eronder) Beperking in de maximale splayhoek van de onderlinge kasten zodat je net niet genoeg kan duiken met de onderste kast van de array komt in me op als antwoord....
> 
> En mocht je ook iets van licht weten? Zijn die LED fixtures die ik daar zie Mac 101's of was het wat anders; superdik plaatje!



De foto vertekend enigszins maar het onderste kastje hangt op ruim 3 meter hoog dus zo laag is het niet. Met deze hoogte kon ik de hele zaal bestrijken zonder infills. Overigens was de zaal door een zwaar gordijn behoorlijk kleiner gemaakt maar wel met de optie om deze later te kunnen vergroten, ik moest dus wel zorgen dat de hele zaal goed geluid had met als gevolg dat de bovenste kastjes de hele avond tegen het gordijn hebben staan spelen.
@Dirk, De centercluster waren inderdaad de subs die je eerder hier op het forum hebt gezien.

----------


## MusicXtra

Vanavond de opening van de Live Music Bar te Tilburg waar gebruik wordt gemaakt van Vision Acoustics luidsprekers. :Big Grin: 
Hier hebben we per kant twee dubbel 10"/2"1" kastjes met een vertikale spreiding van 20° opgehangen met onder het podium twee custom made dubbel 18" subs. Dit laatste omdat het podium 8 mm :EEK!:  te laag was om de X218 subs, welke op de tweede foto te zien zijn, eronder te krijgen. :Mad: 
Verder hebben we er 4 FBT powered speakertjes bij gehangen om de 'dode' hoeken in het pand van geluid te voorzien.
Verder wordt er gebruik gemaakt van 3 floormonitoren waarvan er twee opgehangen zijn en één Nanosub.

----------


## qvt

Goed bezig!

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier nog een plaatje van een FL122 floor/plafondmonitor. :Wink: 
Alleen het kabeltje moet nog weggewerkt worden.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

het ziet er heel erg netjes uit zo hoor!
en tja dat kabeltje... Dat komt wel goed.

----------


## ajdeboer

C'est tres chique!  :Smile:

----------


## MusicSupport

Je timmert goed aan de weg! Heb je deze setup op deze locatie zelf bedacht of is dit een wens van de klant?

Ik heb wederom wat kritiek vrees ik; waarom gevlogen monitors? De microfoon nog dichter bij een monitor is meer kans op feedback. De zichtlijnen worden er echt niet beter op. Los van het prachtige ontwerp is het gewoon een lompe klomp hout aan het plafond die daar niet hoort. Ook niet handig voor lichtplaatjes. Je bent ook de flexibiliteit kwijt in situaties die anders zijn dan anders...

Hangt de PA (toppen) niet erg ver naar achteren waardoor de openingshoek toch nog over het podium strijkt? Niet altijd wenselijk lijkt me. En het sub moet daardoor goed gedelayed. (Daar is uiteraard door je aan gedacht) Ook hangt de bovenste top erg dicht tegen het plafond. Dat betekend dat je voor ongeveer 5 graden vert. opening toch reflecties tegen het plafond aan het creeren bent en de koppeling tussen de kasten onderling anders wordt dan beoogd. 

Waarom geen conventioneel gevlogen topje; dat maakt de VA line up ook flexibeler!

En laat Rinus maar geen kijkje nemen naar de foto's want als mijn oog dat goed spot zie ik daar gewoon houtschroeven in hout en geen enkele vorm van valbeveiliging bij die monitor.

----------


## MusicXtra

De set-up is inderdaad door mij bedacht waarbij er, gezien het gebrek aan ruimte en hoogte, weinig anders mogelijk was.
De monitoren zijn ook weer vanwege ruimtegebrek aan het plafond gehangen, de podiumopstelling is vast met twee vleugels dus flexibiliteit is hier niet nodig. De monitoren zo dichtbij levert geen feedback problemen op want dichterbij betekent ook zachter.
De toppen hangen inderdaad ver naar achteren, dit is met opzet zo gedaan om te zorgen dat midden vooraan het podium geen gat valt. Dat de openings hoek over het podium valt is in dit geval geen probleem omdat de positie van de vocal microfoons door de vleugels nooit in die openingshoek terecht kunnen komen.
Als je mijn post goed had gelezen had je gezien dat het 20° vertikaal 120° horizontaal toppen zijn. De ruimte onder de toppen is nu 2,35 meter en dat is eigenlijk 5 cm te weinig om aan de voorschriften te voldoen. Er is dus geen andere mogelijkheid dan zoals het nu gebeurd is.
Het ophangen van het systeem is door een aannemer verzorgd, hij garandeerde ons dat het stevig genoeg hangt. 
Voor zover mij bekend hoef je bij een vaste installatie geen valbeveiliging aan te brengen. Overigens is alles geïnspecteerd door de plaatselijke overheden en goedgekeurd.

----------


## showband

bij een vaste "duelling piano" opstelling zou ik misschien gekozen hebben voor twee hot-spots en een buttkicker op de pianokruk.

meestal werken ze met mock-up piano's waar plek zat is voor twee hot-spots inbouw boven de ingebouwde electrische roland / yamaha.

----------


## MusicSupport

> De set-up is inderdaad door mij bedacht waarbij er, gezien het gebrek aan ruimte en hoogte, weinig anders mogelijk was.
> De monitoren zijn ook weer vanwege ruimtegebrek aan het plafond gehangen, de podiumopstelling is vast met twee vleugels dus flexibiliteit is hier niet nodig. De monitoren zo dichtbij levert geen feedback problemen op want dichterbij betekent ook zachter.
> De toppen hangen inderdaad ver naar achteren, dit is met opzet zo gedaan om te zorgen dat midden vooraan het podium geen gat valt. Dat de openings hoek over het podium valt is in dit geval geen probleem omdat de positie van de vocal microfoons door de vleugels nooit in die openingshoek terecht kunnen komen.
> Als je mijn post goed had gelezen had je gezien dat het 20° vertikaal 120° horizontaal toppen zijn. De ruimte onder de toppen is nu 2,35 meter en dat is eigenlijk 5 cm te weinig om aan de voorschriften te voldoen. Er is dus geen andere mogelijkheid dan zoals het nu gebeurd is.
> Het ophangen van het systeem is door een aannemer verzorgd, hij garandeerde ons dat het stevig genoeg hangt. 
> Voor zover mij bekend hoef je bij een vaste installatie geen valbeveiliging aan te brengen. Overigens is alles geïnspecteerd door de plaatselijke overheden en goedgekeurd.



Thnx voor je snelle antwoord; dat geeft meer kijk op de zaak! Ik snap dat de toppen zo dicht tegen het plafond hangen omdat het zo laag is; of een line array achtige PA hier optimaal is durf ik te betwisten; daarom mijn insteek tot een conventioneel kabinet met 100 of meer graden spreiding.

Wat betreft de monitoren stel ik de vraag; zou ik het zelf ook zo doen als het mijn podium was? Dan zou ik daarop nee moeten antwoorden. Waarom geen compacte 8" monitor ontwikkelen die wel op de grond of op een compacte custom made statief kan?

Je hangende DJ monitor vind ik een gouden greep en hoop er veel tegen te gaan komen! Super! Maar deze oplossing hier is gewoonweg te lomp om aan te zien.
(Harde kritiek stimuleert innovaties  :Wink: )

Als de ophanging nou met M6 in metaal (aan de constructie van het pand) vastzat dan had ik deze ophanging geloofd maar nu hangt het hele gewicht aan houtschroeven die onder spanning staan die weer in een plaatje hout zitten die ook weer zo in het plafond geschroefd zitten. Hard ertegenaan lopen, vallen (dronken bezoeker) en de boel 'kan' naar beneden vallen. Hut zet uit en krimpt en met een beetje rot hout ligt die monitor zo weer beneden.

In NL is het dan altijd maar raden waar de schuldvraag op dat moment wordt weggelegd; ik zou er nog even naar kijken als ik jou was. 
Theoretisch is dit boven mensen gevlogen en zou er een valbeveiliging aan moeten! (Ask Rinus!) (Zelfde geld voor de topkasten van de PA)

----------


## MusicXtra

> of een line array achtige PA hier optimaal is durf ik te betwisten; daarom mijn insteek tot een conventioneel kabinet met 100 of meer graden spreiding.
> Het ziet er misschien uit als een line-array kastje, het is echter een conventioneel kastje.
> Wat betreft de monitoren stel ik de vraag; zou ik het zelf ook zo doen als het mijn podium was? Dan zou ik daarop nee moeten antwoorden. Waarom geen compacte 8" monitor ontwikkelen die wel op de grond of op een compacte custom made statief kan? Een 8"monitor zou hier volkomen onbruikbaar zijn daar de 'pianisten' beiden ook bas spelen welke ze graag op de monitor horen. Daarbij neemt een statief zelfs meer vloeroppervlak in beslag dan een 12" monitor op de vloer dus ook dit is geen optie. En het was de wens van de opdrachtgever om ze op te hangen dus is hierover discussiëren eigenlijk zinloos. 
>  
> Je hangende DJ monitor vind ik een gouden greep en hoop er veel tegen te gaan komen! Super! Maar deze oplossing hier is gewoonweg te lomp om aan te zien.
> (Harde kritiek stimuleert innovaties ) Het is zeker niet de meest elegante oplossing, wel de meest praktische.
> 
> Als de ophanging nou met M6 in metaal (aan de constructie van het pand) vastzat dan had ik deze ophanging geloofd maar nu hangt het hele gewicht aan houtschroeven die onder spanning staan die weer in een plaatje hout zitten die ook weer zo in het plafond geschroefd zitten. Hard ertegenaan lopen, vallen (dronken bezoeker) en de boel 'kan' naar beneden vallen. Hut zet uit en krimpt en met een beetje rot hout ligt die monitor zo weer beneden. De monitoren wegen slechts 18 kg wat dus nog geen 5 kg per schroef is dus zo bang ben ik daar niet voor, verder hangen de monitoren niet boven het publiek maar boven de vleugels dus een dronken klant moet heel erg gek doen wil hij ertegenaan lopen.
>  
> ...



Zie rode tekst.

----------


## MusicSupport

of een line array achtige PA hier optimaal is durf ik te betwisten;  daarom mijn insteek tot een conventioneel kabinet met 100 of meer graden  spreiding.
Het ziet er misschien uit als een line-array kastje, het is echter een conventioneel kastje.
Alright my bad; daar het twee kastjes zijn lijkt het zo en werkt het gedeeltelijk ook zo; ik heb de 20 graden verticale spreiding gelezen dus snap dat de werking niet helemaal zo is. Echter een enkele conventionele top met dezelfde VA looks kan marketing technisch en line up technisch ook goed uitpakken! 
Wat betreft de monitoren stel ik de vraag; zou ik het zelf ook zo doen  als het mijn podium was? Dan zou ik daarop nee moeten antwoorden. Waarom  geen compacte 8" monitor ontwikkelen die wel op de grond of op een  compacte custom made statief kan? Een 8"monitor zou  hier volkomen onbruikbaar zijn daar de 'pianisten' beiden ook bas spelen  welke ze graag op de monitor horen. Daarbij neemt een statief zelfs  meer vloeroppervlak in beslag dan een 12" monitor op de vloer dus ook  dit is geen optie. En het was de wens van de opdrachtgever om ze op te  hangen dus is hierover discussiëren eigenlijk zinloos.
Het is nooit zinloos om te discussiëren; dat willen je toekomstige klanten ook graag als ze iets willen  :Cool: 
Gezien de reactie die je uit naam van de klant voert; het moet dus toch hard(er)? 
De d&b E8 die ik hier heb staan komt een eind om dit klusje te klaren denk ik. Laat ik dan 10" zeggen; wel eens een Synco 10" wedge gehoord; komt genoeg laag uit hoor! En ook al wenst de opdrachtgever het dan is het toch de taak van de verkoper om te adviseren? Juist dit maakt het wel een interessante discussie. Okey ik begrijp je standpunt en de beperkte kennis van 'onwetende' klanten en snap dat hierover verder lullen niks toevoegd!

Maar gezien jij die DJ monitor hebt uitgevonden acht ik je creatief genoeg een 10" / 8"  compacte 'sealing' wedge uit te vinden die toch ballen levert en onopvallend genoeg blijft!
  
Je hangende DJ monitor vind ik een gouden greep en hoop er veel tegen te  gaan komen! Super! Maar deze oplossing hier is gewoonweg te lomp om aan  te zien.
(Harde kritiek stimuleert innovaties  :Wink: ) Het is zeker niet de meest elegante oplossing, wel de meest praktische.

Als de ophanging nou met M6 in metaal (aan de constructie van het pand)  vastzat dan had ik deze ophanging geloofd maar nu hangt het hele gewicht  aan houtschroeven die onder spanning staan die weer in een plaatje hout  zitten die ook weer zo in het plafond geschroefd zitten. Hard  ertegenaan lopen, vallen (dronken bezoeker) en de boel 'kan' naar  beneden vallen. Hut zet uit en krimpt en met een beetje rot hout ligt  die monitor zo weer beneden. De monitoren wegen  slechts 18 kg wat dus nog geen 5 kg per schroef is dus zo bang ben ik  daar niet voor, verder hangen de monitoren niet boven het publiek maar  boven de vleugels dus een dronken klant moet heel erg gek doen wil hij  ertegenaan lopen.

Ik kom ze tegen hoor op feestjes; de lomperiken die alles voor elkaar krijgen. Als het ergens op valt (via piano op iemands voet of been) is elke kilo teveel! Nogmaals; houtrot; slechte of verkeerde schroeven, te dun hout, en nog wat redenen kan zelf voor een halve kilo genoeg zijn om de boel naar beneden te laten komen.
  
In NL is het dan altijd maar raden waar de schuldvraag op dat moment  wordt weggelegd; ik zou er nog even naar kijken als ik jou was. 
Theoretisch is dit boven mensen gevlogen en zou er een valbeveiliging  aan moeten! (Ask Rinus!) (Zelfde geld voor de topkasten van de PA) De  TL armaturen, plafond decoraties, kabelgoten, enzovoort hangen ook  boven de mensen zonder valbeveiliging dus vraag ik me af waarom je die  vraag slechts stelt voor de monitoren en de topkasten. Het betreft hier  een vaste installatie waarbij de aannemer mij heeft gegarandeerd dat dit  voldoende sterk is en aangezien ik geen bouwkundige ben neem ik dat van  hem aan. Net zoals ik aanneem dat de elektrische installatie waarmee  ook het geluid gevoed wordt aan de veiligheidseisen voldoet. :Wink: 

Kom helaas ook genoeg in tenten waar de parren met parkers in het plafond geschroefd zijn en waar een hoop niet in orde is; neemt niet weg dat jij je spullen in orde moet hebben. Je kunt verantwoordelijkheid wegleggen bij de 'aannemer' die het zwikje in het plafond heeft geschroefd maar weet hij veel wat de regelgeving voor onze branche is? Jup het gaat hier om een vaste installatie dus weer anders maar ik zou me er zo niet veilig bij voelen als ik er als verkopende partij bij betrokken was. 

Nogmaals een mooi project en erg tof voor je dat het lekker loopt met VA maar service, veiligheidsadvies en aftersales maken je tot een echte topper! Ik zeg niet dat je dit niet doet maar je moet nu elke stap die je maakt goed zetten! (Daarom hebben veel PA fabrikanten een dealer die zich dan over dit soort zaken mag bekomeren; wat ook zij regelmatig nalaten)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Echter een enkele conventionele top met dezelfde VA looks kan marketing technisch en line up technisch ook goed uitpakken! 
> Dit kastje maakt het juist enorm flexibel om een systeem op maat samen te stellen, op een kleine locatie volstaat één kastje, wil men meer dan kunnen er twee of meer opgehangen worden. Het is inderdaad een afwijkend ontwerp maar juist daarmee is Vision Acoustics onderscheidend. Overigens zit er nog een systeem aan te komen wat afwijkt van het gebruikelijke maar dat is nog niet productierijp.
> 
>  De d&b E8 die ik hier heb staan komt een eind om dit klusje te klaren denk ik. Laat ik dan 10" zeggen; wel eens een Synco 10" wedge gehoord; komt genoeg laag uit hoor! En ook al wenst de opdrachtgever het dan is het toch de taak van de verkoper om te adviseren? Juist dit maakt het wel een interessante discussie. Okey ik begrijp je standpunt en de beperkte kennis van 'onwetende' klanten en snap dat hierover verder lullen niks toevoegd!
> 
> Maar gezien jij die DJ monitor hebt uitgevonden acht ik je creatief genoeg een 10" / 8"  compacte 'sealing' wedge uit te vinden die toch ballen levert en onopvallend genoeg blijft!
>   De Xtreme zitten 4 8" speakers in en is ontworpen om vanaf 60Hz weer te geven, een enkel 8" kan toch echt niet op tegen een 12" waarbij vermeld moet worden dat de FL122 vanaf zo'n 50 Hz echt krachtig genoeg is om bas op stevige niveau's weer te geven.
> 
> 
> ...



Zie zwarte tekst. :Wink:

----------


## MusicSupport

> Zie zwarte tekst.



I'll stick with these notes then! Keep up the good work! Ik ben benieuwd naar je nieuwe afwijkende ontwerpen  :Big Grin:

----------


## jans

Off topic maar kon het  niet laten.





> Kom helaas ook genoeg in tenten waar de parren met parkers in het plafond geschroefd zijn en waar een hoop niet in orde is;



Als je dan weet dan een spaanplaatschroef 4x40 goed gemonteerd 75 kilo aan kan, zie ik het probleem niet.

Ik verbaas me wel eens vaker over het feit dat bevestigingen voor vaste installaties vaak vergeleken worden rigging werkzaamheden.

Heb in een manege wel eens luidsprekers( 25 kg) aan de spanten gehangen met een beamclamp(SWL 450 kg). Werkt perfect en ik durf er voor in te staan dat het blijft hangen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Vandaag voor het eerst outdoor gewerkt met de 10" line-array, klein opgezet met 3 kastjes per kant op een X218 sub. Even een noodoplossing gemaakt om zonder zware flybumper een groundstack te kunnen maken, hier komt nog een nette oplossing voor.
Afgelopen weken erg bezig geweest met de juiste processorsettings en met een meer dan goed resultaat durf ik de confrontatie met ieder A-merk zeker aan. :Cool:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Mooi setupje zo.
Alleen vind ik dat de tops kwa kleur nu wel enorm afsteken op de subs en de totale omgeving zo.

Verder mooie locatie ook zo!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Mooi setupje zo.
> Alleen vind ik dat de tops kwa kleur nu wel enorm afsteken op de subs en de totale omgeving zo.
> 
> Verder mooie locatie ook zo!



Op deze manier gebruiken is het ook eigenlijk niet voor ontworpen, wel komt er een complete set aan in dezelfde styling als de line-array die als sub/top combi gebruikt kan worden.
Wordt een heel makkelijk hanteerbaar setje met dezelfde topcomponenten als in de line-array.

----------


## showband

in het bos moet je eigenlijk de set camo spuiten.  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Mooi setupje zo.
> Alleen vind ik dat de tops kwa kleur nu wel enorm afsteken op de subs en de totale omgeving zo.
> 
> Verder mooie locatie ook zo!



De locatie is inderdaad heel sfeervol en de tops steken behoorlijk af. Deze combi is dan ook niet bedoelt om op deze manier te gebruiken. :Wink: 
Normaal gesproken hangen de line-array kastjes op een meter of 5 hoog en liggen de subs onder/voor het podium.
In deze configuratie klopt ook de verhouding tussen subs en toppen niet, de toppen zijn ietwat overkill. :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier nog wat plaatjes van de set in Utrecht.

----------


## MusicSupport

Hé een bekende hal!

Spulleke!  :Big Grin: 

Complimenten voor de looks en de professionele uitstraling die dit geheel heeft. Goede showcase foto's getrokken? Veel geinteresseerden langs geweest? Positieve feedback of kritiek ontvangen?

----------


## BJD

Super strak, enkel jammer van de hijsbanden en takels. Kun je geen flybumper maken waarin je een of twee bestaande takels verbergt.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Kun je geen flybumper maken waarin je een of twee bestaande takels verbergt.



Jawel dat zou zeker wel kunnen maar de flybumper zoals die nu is weegt al 40 kg, een 1 tons takel met 20 meter ketting weegt al snel 80 kg. Een bumper met daarin twee takels zou dus rond de 200 kg gaan wegen en dat alleen maar om het geheel er wat strakker uit te laten zien. :EEK!:

----------


## renevanh

Kun je beter een paar zwarte hijsbanden kopen  :Wink:

----------


## BJD

Ik zat meer te denken aan een bumper met opstaande rand, met twee bestaande takels. Omdat het zelfklimmende takels zijn is het gewicht geen probleem. Voor de kettinguitvoer moet dan wat slims bedacht worden om de bumper relatief laag te houden. Het is maar een idee om het geheel wat strakker te laten ogen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Daar zijn een paar bezwaren tegen, klimtakels zijn best groot, om er twee in de flybumper te integreren zou inhouden dat de bumper bijna twee keer zo lang moet worden daar anders de takelpunten te dicht op elkaar zitten om de set voldoende tilt te kunnen geven.
Verder is het nu mogelijk de set aan een truss te hangen die vervolgens omhoog getakeld wordt. Komt daar 'zomaar even' 160 kg per kant aan takels bij die niet gebruikt worden dan is dit een behoorlijk aandeel in de maximale last die in de truss gehangen mag worden.
Door de set standaard met klimtakels uit te rusten zou ook betekenen dat de prijs met 15.000 Euro omhoog gaat want klimtakels kosten een hoop geld. 
Verder is de set nu heel erg flexibel, de flybumper kan nu ook voor een ground-stack gebruikt worden, er kunnen handtakels aan worden gehangen en er kan met één of twee takels gewerkt worden die naar keuze voor/ achter of links/rechts aan de flybumper bevestigd worden.
En last but not least: Bij ons gaat functie nog steeds boven design, het design mag dus nooit ten koste gaan van gebruiksgemak.
Genoeg argumenten zo? :Wink:

----------


## Stoney3K

> En last but not least: Bij ons gaat functie nog steeds boven design, het design mag dus nooit ten koste gaan van gebruiksgemak.
> Genoeg argumenten zo?



Als je nu gewoon van je volgende R&D project het ontwikkelen van luchtankers maakt?

Gaatje in de markt, zeg ik zo.  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als je nu gewoon van je volgende R&D project het ontwikkelen van luchtankers maakt?
> 
> Gaatje in de markt, zeg ik zo.



Hahaha, heb wel al naar luchthaken gekeken maar die zijn er niet in 1 tons uitvoering. :Mad:

----------


## BJD

> Genoeg argumenten zo?



Vanuit het oogpunt flexibiliteit heb je een goed punt!





> Hahaha, heb wel al naar luchthaken gekeken maar die zijn er niet in 1 tons uitvoering.



Beter kijken: [FONT=&quot]http://shop.etel-tuning.de/product.php?id_product=27[/FONT]

----------


## renevanh

> Beter kijken: [FONT=&quot]http://shop.etel-tuning.de/product.php?id_product=27[/FONT]



Die hebben weer als nadeel dat ze 12 miljoen Exawatt gebruiken, gaat je totaal gewicht ook behoorlijk omhoog door stroomkabels.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## qvt

Nu ben ik alleen nog benieuwd naar de ampracks/processing achter deze set, zit je nog steeds bij lab.gruppen en apex? :Smile:

----------


## Timo Beckman

Aantekening voor mijzelf .
Nooit meer accepteren dat de systeem labtop mee genomen wordt door wie dan ook . Ook al is het de *eigenaar* van het systeem . Als het dan fout gaat heb je geen manier om wat dan ook te traceren .

----------


## MusicXtra

Voor ons natuurlijk supergaaf dat ook de metingen met SIM zulke goede resultaten laten zien.
Dat live mixen zijn we een plannetje voor aan het ontwikkelen, dat gaat goed komen. :Wink:

----------


## pilot

ben gisteren in tilburg in de pianobar geweest.Moet zeggen klonk goed maar ben ook niet echt slecht geluid tegen gekomen binnnen in andere cafe's.Zien er mooi uit de kasten en ook de monitors zijn niet storend.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier een plotje van het fasegedrag en de frequentie response van de floormonitor. :Big Grin:

----------


## I.T. drive in

Is er binnenkort weer ergens een demo?

----------


## Tom06

Ik zie ondertussen dat je ook al weer bezig bent met een nieuw ontwerp, maar is er nou al een beetje vraag naar Vision Acoustics?
Je moet namelijk wel je winst er uit kunnen halen uit eindelijk.

----------


## MusicXtra

Er is zeker vraag naar, we zijn met een aantal projecten bezig die de komende maanden gerealiseerd worden.
Daarnaast is een 'klein' setje in redelijk vergevorderd stadium.
Denk daarbij aan een 15" top die stand alone gebruikt kan worden, voor iets meer capaciteit in combinatie met een extra 15" tot aan een echt forse set met dubbel 18" subs eronder. Deze set is powered dus heel makkelijk in gebruik en dus eigenlijk voor de meest uiteenlopende gigs inzetbaar.
Uiteraard met de inmiddels steeds bekender wordende Vision Acoustics geluidskwaliteit. :Big Grin: 
Zodra er een prototype klaar is zal ik weer plaatjes posten.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ben benieuwd welke inbouwversterkers je erin gaat zetten, maar dat is vast nog geheim. Misschien eigen productie?

----------


## MusicXtra

Nee, ga nog ff niet vertellen welk merk versterker erin zit, is in elk geval behoorlijk heftig qua vermogen, 3 weg, en ingebouwde processing.
Setje is overigens ook passief te krijgen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Vandaag een klein festivalletje gedaan in Breukelen met per kant 3 kastjes van de line-array en 1 sub. Helaas heel heftige buien gehad waardoor het publiek lekker thuis is gebleven.
Op het podium nog 7 FL122 monitoren en één Nanosub als drumfill.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Jammer dat er zo weinig mensen zijn....

----------


## showband

@MusicXtra,

jij doet in breukelen toch vaker open lucht? 
_(en statiefkoppen, maar dat terzijde )_

Is het dan niet handig om eens een rol rubber te halen om over je kabels te halen? Dat is niet vreselijk duur.

Ik weet dat een roland cat-kabel weinig kost, maar zo onbeschermt loop je toch best een risico?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Is het dan niet handig om eens een rol rubber te halen om over je kabels te halen? Dat is niet vreselijk duur.



Hahaha, ik wist dat ik hier commentaar op zou krijgen. :Wink: 
Er is 40 meter defender in aantocht, nog veel beter dus dan een rubber mat.
(statiefkoppen heb ik éénmalig gedaan, is me slecht bevallen)

----------


## bones2001

Pfff,
40 meter defender is toch een behoorlijke investering.
Heb zelf 10 meter defender, en voor de rest gebruik ik rubber mat.

----------


## showband

40M defender....
voor een cat-kabel met een 220V draad is dat misschien ook weer overdreven..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Dan is een 1/3 doorgezaagde PVC toch ook genoeg...

----------


## MusicXtra

> 40M defender....
> voor een cat-kabel met een 220V draad is dat misschien ook weer overdreven.....
> Dan is een 1/3 doorgezaagde PVC toch ook genoeg...



Je vergeet de tweede Cat kabel en de kabel voor de intercom. :Wink:

----------


## stamgast

> de kabel voor de intercom.



Werkt ASL-spanning nou nog steeds niet over een stage-box?  :Big Grin:

----------


## qvt

> Nee, ga nog ff niet vertellen welk merk versterker erin zit, is in elk geval behoorlijk heftig qua vermogen, 3 weg, en ingebouwde processing.
> Setje is overigens ook passief te krijgen.



klinkt als een dsp vier jou of p..... a.... bakje  :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Werkt ASL-spanning nou nog steeds niet over een stage-box?



Nope, begint pas te werken boven de 400 Volt maar dan heb ik de intercom ook heel hard nodig om te melden dat er rook uit mijn mixer komt. :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Komende vrijdag en zaterdag is de line-array te horen op Mosselrock en WatchOut in Yerseke Zeeland.

----------


## qvt

> Komende vrijdag en zaterdag is de line-array te horen op Mosselrock en WatchOut in Yerseke Zeeland.



Dan kom ik denk ik wel ff langs, is hier bijna om de hoek  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ericsamandj

> Komende vrijdag en zaterdag is de line-array te horen op Mosselrock en WatchOut in Yerseke Zeeland.



Ik dacht dat watch out niet meer gelijk met mosselrock was?
Correct me if......

Maar watch out is mischien wel eens interessant.

----------


## vdbeke

watchout = 2 sept
mosselrock = 3 sept

----------


## MusicXtra

Geen idee wat het allemaal inhoudt, weet wel dat het op een terrein is van 80 meter diep, eens kijken wat de worp is van het systeem. :Big Grin:

----------


## jack

hoeveel kasten ga je daar hangen?
onderschat 80 meter niet......

----------


## MusicXtra

Wat we hebben, 7 kasten per kant.
En nee, ik onderschat 80 meter ook zeker niet en verwacht ook niet dat we op die afstand nog een enorme druk hebben. Daarbij is het terrein 80 meter maar daar gaat nog wel het een en ander af aan podium en backstage ruimte. Denk dat er niet meer dan 60 meter overblijft en dat is voor die 7 kastjes per kant geen enkel probleem. Enige dat ik ga missen op die afstand is het low-mid, daarvoor is de array simpelweg tekort maar ook daar wordt aan gewerkt want op dit moment zijn er nog 12 kasten in aanbouw.

----------


## gertgeluid

> Enige dat ik ga missen op die afstand is het low-mid, daarvoor is de array simpelweg tekort



En daarmee bewijs je dat je dondersgoed in de gaten hebt hoe de natuurkunde achter geluidsreproductie zit en dat - hoe goed je systeem ook moge zijn - de natuurkunde het toch wel wint.

Eerlijk betoog. +1

Ik hoorde van Timo dat je setje qua specs dik in orde is. Hoop het snel een keer te horen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hoe je het ook wendt of keert, ook Vision Acoustics ontkomt niet aan de natuurwetten. :Wink:  Om die natuurwetten in ons voordeel te gebruiken komen er dus kasten bij die alleen de low sectie bevatten, puur om de array langer te maken om de onderste frequentie waarbij het line-source effect bruikbaar is lager te krijgen. Voor echt grote gigs bestaat een array dan bijvoorbeeld uit 12 kasten met 10" en hoogdrivers aangevuld met 4 kasten met alleen 10" drivers.
De totale array-lengte bedraagt dan ruim 5,5 meter waardoor vanaf 50 Hz (dit is de laagste frequentie die de kasten kunnen weergeven) volop van het line-source effect gebruik gemaakt wordt.
Wel is het zo dat de specs. niet zomaar vanzelf dik in orde zijn gekomen, kwestie van structureel alle 'regels' voor een line-source toepassen en alleen de allerbest verkrijgbare producten gebruiken.

----------


## Ericsamandj

bij het feest watch out hoef je je niet druk te maken, stond voorheen altijd conventioneel, meen uit mijn hoofd dubbel 212 toppen en 3 218 bassen per kant. publiek staat voornamelijk op de eerste 25 meter, daarachter staan wat kraampjes met dagjesmensen en toeristen die niet voor de muziek komen. en daarachter staan de toiletunits dusja 80 meter is het wel maar hoef je niet te bestrijken.

----------


## MusicXtra

> 80 meter is het wel maar hoef je niet te bestrijken.



Inmiddels wat meer info, klopt idd wat je zegt, meer dan 40 meter zal het zeker niet worden. Dat doet het setje op z'n sloffen.

----------


## qvt

Afgelopen jaar hing er vertec.. De dubbel 8" versie.. Klonk niet en ging niet  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Timo Beckman

Aantekening voor mijzelf .
Nooit meer accepteren dat de systeem labtop mee genomen wordt door wie dan ook . Ook al is het de *eigenaar* van het systeem . Als het dan fout gaat heb je geen manier om wat dan ook te traceren .

----------


## MusicXtra

Na het weekeind mag je zeggen wat je ervan vond. :Cool:

----------


## Rolandino

Vorig jaar stond er op dat hardcore feest in zierikzee tijdens de mosselfeesten FIX met hun JBL line array en dat was echt verschrikkelijk om aan te horen.

een laag en erg aggressief onverstaanbaar mid en hoog.

Het setje ging echt over de zeik ! niet even maar de hele avond.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Vorig jaar stond er op dat hardcore feest in zierikzee tijdens de mosselfeesten FIX met hun JBL line array en dat was echt verschrikkelijk om aan te horen.
> 
> een laag en erg aggressief onverstaanbaar mid en hoog.
> 
> Het setje ging echt over de zeik ! niet even maar de hele avond.




jammer om te horen,

weer negative verhalen over een bedrijf dat hun goede systeem niet weet in te regelen.
maarja zo zijn er zat bedrijfjes die een setje "bananen boxen" kopen en totaal geen idee hebben waar ze mee bezig zijn.
em zo de goede naam van de fabrikant van het systeem te kakken zetten.
( er zijn zelf lieden die een L'acc setje weten laten te klinken of er een theringer set hangt

----------


## Timo Beckman

Aantekening voor mijzelf .
Nooit meer accepteren dat de systeem labtop mee genomen wordt door wie dan ook . Ook al is het de *eigenaar* van het systeem . Als het dan fout gaat heb je geen manier om wat dan ook te traceren .

----------


## MusicXtra

Vandaag dus druk geweest in Yerseke, kon er helaas niet blijven tot het feestje los zou barsten.
Wel ff paar plaatjes geschoten. :Wink: 

Dit is een foto genomen op 80 meter afstand. :EEK!: 

End fire sub opstelling.

----------


## qvt

Ben er ook nog geweest, wat zijn die subs klein! Had ze niet zo klein verwacht, helaas was de sound die er uit kwam niet echt mijn ding.

Array zag er wel mooi uit, kwa geluid tsja.. Het houd zich niet tegenover Kara met subjes, het is zeker geen slechte sound maar het bracht niet meer als normaal. Nou had ik het ook graag willen horen met wat eigen muziek ipv de bagger hakkietakkiesakkie hardcore  :Stick Out Tongue:  Dus hecht nog niet teveel waarde aan mijn mening gezien het bronmateriaal  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ben er ook nog geweest, wat zijn die subs klein! Had ze niet zo klein verwacht, helaas was de sound die er uit kwam niet echt mijn ding.



Was ook absoluut niet gelukkig met het geluid, set kan echt veel beter presteren. Geluid leek beetje dood, sub drukte niet lekker door en de dynamiek was ver te zoeken.

----------


## Jan van Duren

Wat was daar de oorzaak van??






> Was ook absoluut niet gelukkig met het geluid, set kan echt veel beter presteren. Geluid leek beetje dood, sub drukte niet lekker door en de dynamiek was ver te zoeken.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wat was daar de oorzaak van??



Op de vrijdag mogelijk de MP3's die de DJ's bij zich hebben. Tijdens het inregelen was de klank en de worp van de toppen dik in orde, het sub was vooraan te weinig maar had wel een enorme worp. Beter was het waarschijnlijk geweest de subs op een rij voor het podium te plaatsen, dan was er vooraan veel meer druk uitgekomen.
De zaterdag ben ik er maar heel even geweest rond 5 uur en daar viel me op dat het klonk alsof er een hele zware compressor overheen stond. Het 'wauw!' effect dat het normaal bij mij teweeg brengt was in elk geval ver te zoeken.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Aantekening voor mijzelf .
Nooit meer accepteren dat de systeem labtop mee genomen wordt door wie dan ook . Ook al is het de *eigenaar* van het systeem . Als het dan fout gaat heb je geen manier om wat dan ook te traceren .

----------


## MusicSupport

> Een compressor stond er niet op niet over de mix op zaterdag . Niet bij mij iig . Op vrijdag wel daar er vanuit de dj's om en nabij de + 16 to +18db mijn kant op gestuurd werd en bij de laatste 2 nog een tikkie meer .
> De reden om een end fired te bouwen was om met het sub dieper te komen op het terrein waar een lijn wel een veel betere dekking geeft maar minder druk achterin .
> 
> Er waren wel een paar dingen aan de hand qua stroom voorziening . 
> Op vrijdag bleek dat agregaat 1 van de 2 er geen zin in had en op zaterdag moest er nog 1 bij komen om dat nm.2 er ook geen zin in had . 
> De combi van licht en geluid op dit ene agregaat zorgde iig voor de monitor mix er voor dat er een flinke brom/reutel op de monitors te voor schijn kwam als het licht vol uit ging . Iets met een zwevende aarde of zo maar dit hoorde ik pas toen ik vanochtend weg reed daar (is wel vaker gebeurt de afgelopen dagen) .



Ik snap jullie redenering naar een endfire opstelling toe maar een over de breedte van het front gespreide opstelling had inderdaad beter resultaat gegeven of in samenwerking met jullie redenering een combinatie van deze twee. Mensen op 60M van het podium zitten vaak niet te wachten op drukkend laag; die varen wel bij het geluid wat de topkasten van je linearray hen toewerpen. 

Ik zie endfire of gradients vaak alleen in 'lowlands' feesttenten en dan altijd aangevuld met subs verspreid over het midden. De endfire verzorgd dan de worp naar achter terwijl de subs in het midden de druk verzorgen waar jij hem verwacht.

Had je uberhaupt subs in het midden staan? 

'Digitale' versterkers (met geschakelde voeding) en aggregaten hebben bij mij ook al vaker vraagtekens doen reizen. Ze presteren gewoon niet zo goed als op het vaste net. Aggregaten leveren niet 'snel' genoeg de gevraagde stroom is mijn ervaring; waardoor de headroom en respons van je PA naar beneden gaat. (Ik heb het dan niet over een prachtige powershop maar gewoon een standaard aggregaat)
Lompe conventionele bakken halen beter rendement in dit geval.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Aantekening voor mijzelf .
Nooit meer accepteren dat de systeem labtop mee genomen wordt door wie dan ook . Ook al is het de *eigenaar* van het systeem . Als het dan fout gaat heb je geen manier om wat dan ook te traceren .

----------


## MusicXtra

Een gebrekkige stroomvoorziening zou inderdaad het gebrek aan dynamiek kunnen verklaren, vrijdag tijdens het inregelen stond er nog geen licht aan en toen was die dynamiek er duidelijk wel.
Wel heb ik mooi kunnen horen dat de worp van de toppen dik in orde was, die kwamen makkelijk 80 meter ver, alleen het midlaag schoot daarin wat tekort, samen met een spreiding van 120° horizontaal bestrijk je dus een enorm oppervlak. Ben benieuwd hoe het klinkt als er 16 kastjes per kant hangen, het midlaag zou het dan ook zo ver moeten kunnen schoppen. :EEK!:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Die redenering betreffende een end fired was mijn idee niet dat van sander die had liever een lijn gezien .



Een blok van 2 hoog, 2 breed links er rechts van het podium was ook prima geweest, de subs koppelen als een malle door het kleine frontale oppervlak.
Maar mijn mening was dat je met de subs op lijn voor het podium met een meter tussenruimte vooraan meer druk had gehad en toch een grote worp door de bundeling in het horizontale vlak.
Nog een mogelijkheid was om twee rijen van 4 subs achter elkaar midden voor het podium te leggen om toch een cardoïde opstelling te krijgen om het sub op het podium te reduceren. Qua power was er naar mijn mening genoeg alleen was de verdeling van die power over het terrein niet goed. Op 80 meter drukte het nog heel behoorlijk door ten koste van de druk vooraan.

----------


## salsa

Heb je nog andere fotos van je array?

----------


## mrVazil

en op een andere host als tinypic? veel problemen met mijn provider  :Frown:

----------


## nightline

Een andere optie die wellicht had gewerkt om het sub probleem op te lossen is een W-vormige end-fired sub configuratie midden onder het podium te plaatsen.
Ik heb deze opstelling dit jaar al een paar keer tot zeer grote tevredenheid toegepast, na deze eerst uitgebreid te hebben gesimuleerd met MappOnline. Het Excel bestandje van Mr Magu komt hierbij goed van pas :Wink:

----------


## Timo Beckman

Aantekening voor mijzelf .
Nooit meer accepteren dat de systeem labtop mee genomen wordt door wie dan ook . Ook al is het de *eigenaar* van het systeem . Als het dan fout gaat heb je geen manier om wat dan ook te traceren .

----------


## jack

zijn er ook actie foto,s van de avond......

----------


## eggie11

Beste Forum mensen,
  Ik heb afgelopen Zaterdag gebruik mogen maken van de vision accoustics sets van mosselrock.
  Als eerste wil ik zegen dat de monitoren super klinken en een lekkere output hebben en niet snel feedbacken.
  als tweede ben ik het niet eens met de line array het kan aan de configuratie hebben gelegen maar ik vond ze niet zo overtuigend als de monitoren.
  Musicextra schreef al alsof het was dat er een compressor op het signaal stond maar dat was naar mijn idee de eind limiter ik stuurde de Verona uit tot +4/5db maar toen was het setje echt op.(ging ook een beetje schreeuwen)ik ben toen wat zachter gaan draaien +/- 0 db uit de tafel en toen klonk het beter maar dat betekend dat dat wel einde setje is begreep ook van timo dat de verstekers op max stonden. :Mad: 
  Daar ben ik dus ook niet over te spreken heb gelezen dat mensen die jbl line array die fix daar eerst hing lelijk klonk maar die ging naar mijn idee veel harder verder en zuiverder zeker in het laag/midden gebied :Frown: 
  Wat mij wel opviel is dat de subs lekker ver draagde met dank aan Timo door zijn end fire opstelling. :Big Grin: 
  Conclusie: Ik vind het geen verkeerde set qua klank maar had het idee dat er meer uit te halen valt, vond het voor 7 toppen per kant het er absoluut niet uitspringen tegenover andere merken.
  Monitors lekker klein goed ontworpen!! Echte knallers!! zangeres  sprak vol lof en dat doet ze niet snel !! 
  Groetjes van Eggie F.O.H. Gofish

----------


## MusicXtra

> Beste Forum mensen,
> 
>   Musicextra schreef al alsof het was dat er een compressor op het signaal stond maar dat was naar mijn idee de eind limiter ik stuurde de Verona uit tot +4/5db maar toen was het setje echt op.(ging ook een beetje schreeuwen)ik ben toen wat zachter gaan draaien +/- 0 db uit de tafel en toen klonk het beter maar dat betekend dat dat wel einde setje is begreep ook van timo dat de verstekers op max stonden.
>   Daar ben ik dus ook niet over te spreken heb gelezen dat mensen die jbl line array die fix daar eerst hing lelijk klonk maar die ging naar mijn idee veel harder verder en zuiverder zeker in het laag/midden gebied



Wat het is geweest durf ik niet te zeggen, de versterkers van de subs zaten op het maximale maar die van de toppen stonden nog ver onder het clipping point, de toppen zouden dus nog veel harder moeten kunnen. De speakers in de toppen kunnen ook veel meer aan dan ze aangeboden kregen dus ook die zaten ver onder hun maximum.
Uiteraard baal ik ervan dat dit zo is gelopen en dat ik zelf ook niet in staat was langer naar de oorzaak te zoeken, mede doordat het vrijdag na de opbouw wel goed klonk. Ik weet dat de set veel beter kan presteren dan het daar tijdens het evenement deed en denk dat Timo dit ook kan bevestigen. Het enige dat ik daar als oorzaak voor aan kan wijzen is de stroomvoorziening.

----------


## eggie11

> Wat het is geweest durf ik niet te zeggen, de versterkers van de subs zaten op het maximale maar die van de toppen stonden nog ver onder het clipping point, de toppen zouden dus nog veel harder moeten kunnen. De speakers in de toppen kunnen ook veel meer aan dan ze aangeboden kregen dus ook die zaten ver onder hun maximum.
> Uiteraard baal ik ervan dat dit zo is gelopen en dat ik zelf ook niet in staat was langer naar de oorzaak te zoeken, mede doordat het vrijdag na de opbouw wel goed klonk. Ik weet dat de set veel beter kan presteren dan het daar tijdens het evenement deed en denk dat Timo dit ook kan bevestigen. Het enige dat ik daar als oorzaak voor aan kan wijzen is de stroomvoorziening.



Oke dan trek ik mijn standpunt van te weinig vermogen weer in  :Confused:  maar het leek net alsof ik alles een eindlimiter in stond te blazen.

Dan ben ik nu wel nieuwsgierig naar de volgende keer dat ik weer op een Vision Accoustics set mag mixen om te kijken wat er echt uit te halen valt  :Big Grin: .
Ik moet er ook eigenlijk wel bij zeggen dat er zeker veel setjes op de markt zijn die sowieso hier onder doen!! dus dat is toch een pluspunt.

Dus op naar de  volgende keer !!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Rolandino

Er is geen een set die goed klinkt met hardcore zoals met bv een live optreden.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Er is geen een set die goed klinkt met hardcore zoals met bv een live optreden.



 :Confused:  Bedoel je hiermee dat je een "speciale" set moet hebben?

----------


## 4AC

> mede doordat het vrijdag na de opbouw wel goed klonk.



Toen stond er ook nog geen publiek, neem ik aan?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

> Toen stond er ook nog geen publiek, neem ik aan?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Nee maar dat stond er zaterdags toen ik er even was ook nog niet. Enige verschil is dat zaterdags het licht ook meedeed.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Oke dan trek ik mijn standpunt van te weinig vermogen weer in  maar het leek net alsof ik alles een eindlimiter in stond te blazen.
> 
> Dan ben ik nu wel nieuwsgierig naar de volgende keer dat ik weer op een Vision Accoustics set mag mixen om te kijken wat er echt uit te halen valt .
> Ik moet er ook eigenlijk wel bij zeggen dat er zeker veel setjes op de markt zijn die sowieso hier onder doen!! dus dat is toch een pluspunt.
> 
> Dus op naar de  volgende keer !!!



Grappig om te lezen dat er een Verona stond. 

Het door eggie beschreven probleem heb ik met een Verona met prima d&b sets, waavan ik zeker wist dat er meer in zat, ook vaak ervaren. 

De Verona is IHMO geen Midas waardige mixer. Met livebands schiet de headroom op alle punten tekort en daarom is de gainstructuur op deze tafel knetter belangrijk. 0dB is op de Verona geen 0dB. Subgroepen lopen snel vol en zodoende de masterbus ook. 

Gecombineerd met een halve stroomvoorziening verklaart dit veel voor mij zonder dat ik ook maar een noot heb gehoord.

Ik weet het; gewaagde uitspraak (de Verona is veel verkocht (voor een in NL toegankelijke prijs) en redelijk geaccepteerd), maar doe mij maar 10x liever een MH3!

(Rolandino is kampioen rare uitspraken hier op het forum dus deze zal er wel bijhoren; maar dat mag hij zelf uitleggen. De opmerking is niet eens relevant)

----------


## Rolandino

Wat zijn rare uitspraken ?

Ik hoor vaker van collega´s dat bij de soundcheck alles perfect klonk maar tijdens optreden ineens alles anders was ...... dan ligt het aan iedereen of de aanvoer van bla bla maar nooit aan het systeem zelf.

ik heb zelf de JBLset gehoord die FIX heeft geinstalleerd en dat ging nergens over ( veel vervorming ) geen laag en heel aggressief en halverwege het terrein alleen maar hoog.

Dan is mijn mening dar het line array niet zijn werk doet of slecht is afgesteld.

nu 2 jaar verder hangt er een nieuw systeem dat achteraf  ook  niet voldoet aan de verwachtingen. Heb het zelf niet gehoord maar uit de uitspraken hier was het niet wat men verwachtte.

Zeg niet dat de systemen slecht zijn ook niet de techniek maar komt door de muziek die wordt gedraaid mede de muziek files die door de Dj wordt gebruikt.

LEVE MP3 en Kopies.

Hardcore heeft geen goede kwaliteit qua geluid geen laag en veel mid en hoog .
In mijn ogen moet je bij hardcore lekker een stapel oud hout zetten en gaan met die banaan. ik denk ook dat je met een goede frontloaded set op die lokatie meer bereikt dan de array´s 

Er staat een mooie support waarom geen toppen in die truss en de ruimte rondom uitversterken.

Ik heb zelf veel housefeesten gedaan met mijn vorige Master Systeem en bij hardcore kwam ik echt geluid tekort en had ik ineens geen laag  draaide met 4x MD218 en 4x MD64 top per kant met als center nog eens 4x 218 en ik kwam bij hardcore gewoon tekort terwijl ik met andere feesten  ruim overhad.

----------


## renevanh

> maar doe mij maar 10x liever een MH3!



De MH3 heeft anders ook wel een handje van snel vollopende bussen, zeker als je de kanalen boven de 0dB gaint, wat volgens sommigen moet op die tafel om hem goed te laten klinken.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wat zijn rare uitspraken ?
> 
> 
> Zeg niet dat de systemen slecht zijn ook niet de techniek maar komt door de muziek die wordt gedraaid mede de muziek files die door de Dj wordt gebruikt.
> 
> LEVE MP3 en Kopies.
> 
> Hardcore heeft geen goede kwaliteit qua geluid geen laag en veel mid en hoog .
> In mijn ogen moet je bij hardcore lekker een stapel oud hout zetten en gaan met die banaan. ik denk ook dat je met een goede frontloaded set op die lokatie meer bereikt dan de array´s 
> ...



Dat zijn toch echt rare uitspraken, ik heb op zaterdag toch echt een live band gehoord en die speelde geen hard-core. :Big Grin: 
En die locatie was 80 meter diep, dan moet je toch wel een heel goeie oud-hout set hebben om dat te overbruggen. :EEK!:

----------


## Rolandino

Ik praat ook niet over nu maar over 2 jaar geleden toen ik die JBLset daar gehoord heb met een hardcore feest ! Ook de bandjes die er speelde klonken niet lekker.

Ben daar 4 dagen geweest omdat ikzelf daar op de kermis stond.

Over de klank van VA kan ik niet oordelen omdat ik er niet ben geweest. Maar de reactie´s hier lijkt het mij dat het NIET lekker klonk.

Voor mij simpel gezien geen vooruitgang met de vorige JBLset daar.

----------


## qvt

Ik vond MXtra's line array zowiezo een stuk beter klinken als het vertec van Fix, maar dat is het klank verhaal. Maar bv een setje arcsen/dV of V-Dosc vind ik beter gaan als wat ik afgelopen weekend heb gehoord, ook op hardcore. Ook in die scene zitten mensen die weten dat je de mixer niet vol moet laten lopen en dat je betere kwaliteit moet aanleveren dan .mp3  :Wink:  De DJ's van afgelopen vrijdag waren echter meer de hobbyboeren

----------


## MusicXtra

Wat ik heb gezien is dat Timo de gains keurig rond de 0 dB had ingeregeld dus daar zou de oorzaak ook niet mogen liggen. Verder zou het best kunnen dat dit niet de beste Midas mixer is maar zo slecht dat live muziek alle dynamiek kwijt is daar geloof ik niet echt in.
Overigens hebben we helaas steeds meer te maken met DJ's die slechte kwaliteit MP3's gebruiken, is niet echt leuk als je een potentiële klant meeneemt naar een evenement. :Mad: 
Van de cassette met ruis en beperkte dynamiek naar de CD was een grote vooruitgang, krijg vaak het idee dat we met MP3's weer terug bij af zijn.

----------


## Rolandino

MP3 zijn niet verkeert alleen worden ze met een te lage bitrate gebruikt zodat ze meer kunnen zetten op de usb stick 

Een MP3 van 320Kbit is gewoon goed maar neemt veel ruimte in beslag.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dus op naar de  volgende keer !!!



Die volgende keer kunnen we regelen. :Wink: 
Inmiddels begin ik er steeds meer van overtuigd te raken dat het aan een gebrekkige stroomvoorziening lag. Op vrijdag tijdens het inregelen begonnen de subs zwaar over hun nek te gaan op het moment dat het volume omhoog ging, het klonk alsof de conussen tegen hun X-limit aan liepen. Dit verbaasde mij toen al daar ze dat eigenlijk nooit eerder gedaan hadden en de 2100 Watt die ze aangeboden krijgen ook te weinig is om ze mechanisch in de problemen te jagen.
Er scheen een zwevende nul in het aggregaat te zitten en dat verklaard eigenlijk alles, op het moment dat je dan stroom trekt op één van de fases zakt de spanning op die fase net zo hard in elkaar waardoor het signaal dus gaat klinken alsof er een zware compressor overheen zit.
Ik zal hier nog verder induiken of het ook werkelijk het geval was, wordt dus vervolgd. :Wink:

----------


## Big Bang

> Er scheen een zwevende nul in het aggregaat te zitten



ls dat zo is mag je erg dankbaar zijn dat er niets stuk is...

----------


## MusicXtra

> ls dat zo is mag je erg dankbaar zijn dat er niets stuk is...



Ja, want als de spanning van één fase inzakt houdt dat automatisch in dat de andere fases een hogere spanning genereren. :EEK!: 
De redding is dan waarschijnlijk geweest dat alle versterkers netjes over de fases verdeelt zaten. (als alles inderdaad nog heel is :Confused: )

----------


## Timo Beckman

Aantekening voor mijzelf .
Nooit meer accepteren dat de systeem labtop mee genomen wordt door wie dan ook . Ook al is het de *eigenaar* van het systeem . Als het dan fout gaat heb je geen manier om wat dan ook te traceren .

----------


## eggie11

Dat de nul los zou liggen in de aggregaat lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk heb dat wel is gehad met wat movingheads op een groepje trok er 1 uit en de rest ging de lucht in iedere keer backline wisselen doet dan zeker wat laten springen dus lijkt mij zeker dat je dan schade zou  moeten hebben denk dus dat het daar niet het geval was?? :Confused: 
of zijn daar echt dingen kapot gegaan wij hebben geen schade van de band ??
ben zelf absolut geen fan van licht en geluid bij elkaar ! :Mad: 

maar goed  voor de duidelijkheid ik had het degelijk over live muziek niet over dj's en zeker geen hakke echt een band live op de set  :Big Grin: 

dat het aan de Verona zou liggen vind ik ook onzin heb daar veel bizardere dingen mee gedaan en toen kon het wel!  heb ook niet achterlijk lopen gainen Timo stond er ook bij Denk als ik achterlijke dingen had gedaan dat ie me in een boom had getakeld  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  nee het lag echt niet aan de tafel  :Frown: 

goed helaas dat het zo is verlopen gelukkig wel dat het terrein niet vol stond met mensen jammer voor de organisatie maar denk dat als het vol had gestaan we wel echt een probleem hadden gehad en iemand zij dat al eens eerder vergis je niet in 80 meter!   :Cool: 

@ Timo had het niet over het feedback probleem van de Senheiser heb het daar bewust niks over gezegd omdat dat niks met de set te maken heeft maar nogmaals hoe ver die Verona uitsloeg en het vermogen wat eruit kwam voor 7 toppen daar klopte iets niet volgens mij ???

----------


## stamgast

> ben zelf absolut geen fan van licht en geluid bij elkaar !



Vaak ook centenkwestie dat er geen geld is voor 2 aggregaten.

----------


## MusicXtra

> goed helaas dat het zo is verlopen gelukkig wel dat het terrein niet vol stond met mensen jammer voor de organisatie maar denk dat als het vol had gestaan we wel echt een probleem hadden gehad en iemand zij dat al eens eerder vergis je niet in 80 meter!



Die 80 meter heb ik me zeker niet in vergist, die afstand is een array van 7 kastjes simpelweg te kort voor. Ben er wel van overtuigd dat de set meer dan genoeg capaciteit heeft voor wat daar verwacht werd. Nogmaals, waarom het er niet uit kwam kan ik nog steeds niet met zekerheid zeggen maar ben er wel voor 90% van overtuigd dat het in de stroomvoorziening gezocht moet worden.

----------


## Rolandino

Wat voor diesel stond er ?

----------


## MusicXtra

Rode diesel, zonder accijns. :Wink:

----------


## mvdwerff

In principe een mogelijke situatie. Wat voor lengte kabels zaten er tussen het aggregaat en de belastingen? Ben erg benieuwd naar het type en merk aggregaat, evenals wie de leverancier was (een naam hoeft niet, welk een inschatting van de 'betrouwbaarheid'). Verder geen schade? 

Audio is ontzettend gevoelig voor veranderingen in spanning en frequentie. 
Wat voor lengte en oppervlakte had de voedingskabel naar de FOH?

----------


## Timo Beckman

Aantekening voor mijzelf .
Nooit meer accepteren dat de systeem labtop mee genomen wordt door wie dan ook . Ook al is het de *eigenaar* van het systeem . Als het dan fout gaat heb je geen manier om wat dan ook te traceren .

----------


## Timo Beckman

Aantekening voor mijzelf .
Nooit meer accepteren dat de systeem labtop mee genomen wordt door wie dan ook . Ook al is het de *eigenaar* van het systeem . Als het dan fout gaat heb je geen manier om wat dan ook te traceren .

----------


## 4AC

> MP3 zijn niet verkeert alleen worden ze met een te lage bitrate gebruikt zodat ze meer kunnen zetten op de usb stick 
> 
> Een MP3 van 320Kbit is gewoon goed maar neemt veel ruimte in beslag.



Nee. De definitie van mp3=gecomprimeerd audiobestand.
Het aantal kbps is de mate waarin het bestand gecomprimeerd is.

Maar geloof me, ik hoor het verschil tussen 320kbps MP3 en >1000kbps FLAC zelfs op de luidsprekertjes in mijn laptop... Punt is dan -inderdaad- dat de grootte van het bestand een struikelblok is. Een FLAC-bestand is al gauw zo'n 20 á 30 mb groot, 320 kbps mp3 vaak niet meer dan een tiende van dat.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## mrVazil

een mp3 geript op vbr met de laatste fraunhofer is vlot 15-20mb groot en behoud een groot deel van de geluidskwaliteit, meer dan voldoende om de gemiddelde fuif mee te draaien hoor.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Dan rest mij de vraag, door wie is die "ruk" aggregaat geleverd dan. Neem aan dat jullie toch een vaste leverancier hebben. Of was dit zo'n aggregaat die de organisatie gesponsord kreeg van een donateur ofzo. Want tussen de eene en de andere aggregaat zit zeker verschil.

Tegenwoordig word er veel led gebruikt, vinden (zwaardere) aggregaten ook niet fijn omdat, als je dan gaat blinden met bijv veel sunstrips of andere blinders, je aggregaat niet zo fel en snel kan bijregelen en daardoor zie je het conventionele licht wat er dan hangt gewoon feller en minder fel worden. Hierdoor kan ook een audio set die op eenzelfde aggregaat zit heel rare dingen gaan doen. 

Dan kom je weer op het punt van jullie spanningsprobleem en is voor mij stiekem alles wel behoorlijk verklaarbaar. Ik geloof echt wel dat die set goed klinkt namelijk. Anders kom je namelijk zover al helemaal niet kwa "zelfbouw" voor zover dit nog zelfbouw heet. Led of geen led, zou stiekem eens denken of die aggregaat wel geschikt was voor dit werk.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dan rest mij de vraag, door wie is die "ruk" aggregaat geleverd dan. Neem aan dat jullie toch een vaste leverancier hebben. Of was dit zo'n aggregaat die de organisatie gesponsord kreeg van een donateur ofzo. Want tussen de eene en de andere aggregaat zit zeker verschil.



Nee, wij hebben daar 'slechts' speakers en versterkers verzorgd, lijkt me ook de 'normale' gang van zaken dat degene die je inhuurt de stroomvoorziening verzorgd.

----------


## mrVazil

maar lijkt me ook normaal dat jij bepaalde eisen kan stellen aan die stroomvoorziening?

----------


## MusicXtra

Ja, natuurlijk, ik had gevraagd om een 3*32A aansluiting binnen 10 meter van het podium voorzien van deugdelijke randaarde.

----------


## mvdwerff

> Tegenwoordig word er veel led gebruikt, vinden (zwaardere) aggregaten ook niet fijn omdat, als je dan gaat blinden met bijv veel sunstrips of andere blinders, je aggregaat niet zo fel en snel kan bijregelen en daardoor zie je het conventionele licht wat er dan hangt gewoon feller en minder fel worden. Hierdoor kan ook een audio set die op eenzelfde aggregaat zit heel rare dingen gaan doen.



Ga hier niet te veel op in, maar dit heeft in feite niets te maken met het aggregaat. Het gaat om de cos-phi en de vermogens die gaan lopen in de bekabeling. Hierdoor zakt de spanning, is in feite niet iets wat het aggregaat kan corrigeren. 

Neem wel mee dat het niet percee een 'ruk' aggregaat hoeft te zijn. Ook aggregaten kunnen kapot en zeker de AVR. 

Timo, eerst heb je het over 2 aggregaten, daarna over 4 waarvan maar 2 gebruikt zijn. Neem dus aan dat er 4 beschikbaar waren? Waarom is er dan gekozen om audio en licht samen te nemen?

MusicXtra, een CEE form met randaarde? Bijzonder :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Klein hintje: neem meer informatie op bij het 'eisen' van stroomvoorziening. Bijvoorbeeld welk oppervlak de aders moeten hebben, welk type stekker in detail (CEE 32A 5 polig, 6h) en een aardepin welke is geslagen door de leverancier van het aggregaat, het liefste inclusief aardweerstandmeting.

----------


## qvt

En je versterkers? Want ik zag geen labjes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Timo Beckman

Aantekening voor mijzelf .
Nooit meer accepteren dat de systeem labtop mee genomen wordt door wie dan ook . Ook al is het de *eigenaar* van het systeem . Als het dan fout gaat heb je geen manier om wat dan ook te traceren .

----------


## MusicXtra

> MusicXtra, een CEE form met randaarde? Bijzonder
> Klein hintje: neem meer informatie op bij het 'eisen' van stroomvoorziening. Bijvoorbeeld welk oppervlak de aders moeten hebben, welk type stekker in detail (CEE 32A 5 polig, 6h) en een aardepin welke is geslagen door de leverancier van het aggregaat, het liefste inclusief aardweerstandmeting.



Ik ga ervan uit dat, wanneer ik vraag om een 3*32A aansluiting voorzien van deugdelijke randaarde, er volgens de geldende voorschriften wordt gewerkt. En die randaarde is dus niet deugdelijk wanneer er geen aardpin is geslagen en gemeten.
Daarbij is mijn ervaring dat je eisen vooral kort en bondig moet houden daar dit de kans vergroot dat ze ook gelezen worden.
Kom op zeg, als ik vraag om twee 1 tons takels hoef ik er toch ook niet bij te vermelden dat de kettingen dat gewicht ook moeten kunnen dragen?
Op die manier is er altijd wel een opening te vinden om niet aan mijn wensen te voldoen.

----------


## qvt

> Ik ga ervan uit dat, wanneer ik vraag om een 3*32A aansluiting voorzien van deugdelijke randaarde, er volgens de geldende voorschriften wordt gewerkt. En die randaarde is dus niet deugdelijk wanneer er geen aardpin is geslagen en gemeten.
> Daarbij is mijn ervaring dat je eisen vooral kort en bondig moet houden daar dit de kans vergroot dat ze ook gelezen worden.
> Kom op zeg, als ik vraag om twee 1 tons takels hoef ik er toch ook niet bij te vermelden dat de kettingen dat gewicht ook moeten kunnen dragen?
> Op die manier is er altijd wel een opening te vinden om niet aan mijn wensen te voldoen.



Hij bedoelt het feit dat een CEEtje geen "rand"aarde heeft maar een pen  :Wink:

----------


## mvdwerff

> Hij bedoelt het feit dat een CEEtje geen "rand"aarde heeft maar een pen



Wel, dat was meer een grapske. 
Echter, hoevaak zie je wel niet aggregaten zonder aardpin? Aggregaten werken tegenwoordig ook vaak met isolatieweerstandbeveiligingen. 
Dit in combinatie met bijvoorbeeld een IM stelsel. Dit is verboden bij evenementen. 
Ik vind het onzin om eisen kort en bondig te vermelden. 
Als ik 2 1-tons takels eis, eis ik ook dat de ophangpunten minimaal een ton kunnen hebben. Dingen zijn niet meer vanzelfsprekend tegenwoordig. 
Al helemaal niet als we spreken over stroomvoorziening. Een schuko kan pinaarde hebben, maar ook randaarde. Wil jij een schuko, mag ik dan zelf bepalen welk type aarde jij krijgt? 
(Zelf vind ik de notatie "3x 32A" ook niet erg duidelijk, je bedoeld een CEE 32A 3 fasen aansluiting, maar ik kan me voorstellen dat mensen dit ook lezen als: 3x CEE 32A 3 fasen of misschien zelfs 3x CEE 32A 3 polig single fase)

----------


## MusicXtra

Moet mijn verhaal ook wel iets nuanceren, ik heb ook altijd nog telefonisch contact met de opdrachtgever waarbij ik altijd nog even de belangrijkste punten doorneem. Uiteraard speelt daar de stroomvoorziening en de maximale hijslast een belangrijke rol.
Er is ook dit keer dus uitgebreid gesproken over welke aansluiting ik nodig had. Overigens was de kabel meer dan dik genoeg, was het ook een 5 polige aansluiting alleen was er kennelijk iets aan de hand met deze aansluiting. Ik betwijfel of ik dit had kunnen ondervangen door heel uitgebreid te omschrijven waar het allemaal aan zou moeten voldoen.

----------


## NesCio01

> Rode diesel, zonder accijns.



rode mazout?
 :Smile:  dan lag het aan de diesel?, die is nl. fout.
In dit geval moet nl. laagbelaste diesel worden gebruikt,
geen onbelaste.
Door onbelast gebruik, wordt de belasting wel erg moeilijk  :Smile: 
@lol

grtz

----------


## MusicXtra

> dan lag het aan de diesel?, die is nl. fout.
> In dit geval moet nl. laagbelaste diesel worden gebruikt,
> geen onbelaste.
> Door onbelast gebruik, wordt de belasting wel erg moeilijk 
> @lol
> 
> grtz



Hahaha, mierenn**ker. :Wink: 
Het was idd blauwe diesel. :Big Grin:

----------


## NesCio01

> Hahaha, mierenn**ker.
> Het was idd blauwe diesel.



Maar zonder dollen.
Als je gewoon een echt puike set neerzet
en t blijkt dat er op 1 of ander manier kuren waren,
dan ga je uiteraard op zoek naar een of juist dé oorzaak.
Uitsluiten dus wat het niet was, om te komen bij wat het
wel was.
Stroom, kabels, input, output, tafel, randapp, speaker-
bekabeling, mens.

Streep maar door wat het niet was en kijk wat er niet
is doorgestreept, concludeer dan niet dat dat het was,
maar onderzoek dat ook nog.

Ik hoop dat je d'r uitkomt, mede ter lering voor next time!

grtz

----------


## MusicXtra

Ja, natuurlijk probeer ik de oorzaak te achterhalen, je wilt niet weten hoe ik hiervan baal. Vooral ook omdat deze set met slechts 3 kasten per kant al verschillende keren door mij is gebruikt met live muziek waarbij het volume en de dynamiek meer dan dik in orde waren. Deze set kan absoluut concurreren met het beste wat er te koop is. :Cool: 
Bij een volgende demo zorg ik ook dat ik er van begin tot eind bij ben zodat ik ter plekke problemen op kan lossen. Nu is het allemaal achteraf redeneren waardoor ik er waarschijnlijk nooit met zekerheid achter zal komen. :Mad:

----------


## mvdwerff

> ... Overigens was de kabel meer dan dik genoeg, was het ook een 5 polige aansluiting alleen was er kennelijk iets aan de hand met deze aansluiting. Ik betwijfel of ik dit had kunnen ondervangen door heel uitgebreid te omschrijven waar het allemaal aan zou moeten voldoen.



Dat zeg ik ook niet: ik zeg het puur als hint. 
Verder snap ik dat je er erg van baalt. Het zijn dingen waar je zelf niks aan kan doen en toch je set beinvloeden. Heb je toevallig ook de spanning en frequentie gemeten voordat je de set inprikte?

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

> Nee, wij hebben daar 'slechts' speakers en versterkers verzorgd, lijkt me ook de 'normale' gang van zaken dat degene die je inhuurt de stroomvoorziening verzorgd.



Met je eens, maar om dan te zeggen, wij hebben daar slechts speakers verzorgt vind ik dan toch wel slap. Je promoot toch wel je eigen speaker merk en dat moet toch goed zijn? Nu moet je jezelf eigenlijk weer verdedigen terwijl ik denk dat dat niet nodig moet zijn met jou systeem?

Ondanks alles vind ik dan wel dat de hoofdaannemer van de klus wel verzaakt heeft als namelijk vrijdag de aggregaten al niet goed werken om dan te besluiten toch door te gaan. Laat dan een andere komen en ga niet lopen klooien om het maar zo te noemen. Aggregaten kunnen heel veel mankementen hebben maar als zoals jij omschrijft het net scheeft word getrokken is er toch behoorlijk wat mis met die aggregaat in mijn ogen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Met je eens, maar om dan te zeggen, wij hebben daar slechts speakers verzorgt vind ik dan toch wel slap. Je promoot toch wel je eigen speaker merk en dat moet toch goed zijn? Nu moet je jezelf eigenlijk weer verdedigen terwijl ik denk dat dat niet nodig moet zijn met jou systeem?



Als ik ergens kom en ik zie een groot aggregaat staan van waaruit ik keurig een voldoende dikke kabel krijg aangeboden ga ik er, zeker bij een jaarlijks terug kerend festival, vanuit dat dit in orde is. Wel meet ik altijd of er niet een fase en een nul is verwisseld maar het gaat mij toch echt te ver om te controleren of het aggregaat verder in orde is.
Buiten dat om had ik ook dan waarschijnlijk niets gevonden want waar had ik naar moeten zoeken? Wanneer jij bij iemand in de auto stapt ga je toch ook niet controleren of die auto wel APK gekeurd is? Als je dan pech of een ongeluk krijgt is het voor buitenstaanders heel makkelijk jou te verwijten dat je dat niet hebt gecontroleerd. :Wink:   Hoe ver moet je gaan?

----------


## Big Bang

Ik denk inderdaad ook niet dat ik de frequentie zou gaan meten. Wat je wel zou kunnen doen is een stroomverdeler maken/aanschaffen met wat meer meetinstrumenten (o.a. voltages tussen de nul en de 3 fases). Dan kun je tijdens de show de boel wat in de gaten houden en soms problemen ook voortijdig tackelen.

----------


## mvdwerff

Ik snap ergens de redenering, maar toch vind ik het raar. Je bent ZO afhankelijk van je stroomvoorziening. Sterker nog, je hele set kan compleet om zeep geholpen worden als de stroomvoorziening niet deugt. 

Als jij een busje huurt voor je bedrijf, dan controleer je van te voren toch ook dat het ding werkt? En als je halverwege stil komt te staan, ga je dan zelf aan de sleutel? of eis je dan dat je een nieuwe bus krijgt? 

Laatst een klus in Gelderland, kom je op locatie, staat een paddo voor je klaar on stage. Toch even verder kijken. Aggregaat 60 kVA, met staartje 63A uit. Loop je verder het staartje af, komt er een connectorkoppeling. Uit aggregaat: 5G16, keurig. Na de koppeling: 5G4 met 63A connectoren. 
Kuch kuch...

Spanning en frequentie meten tijdens de show.. met welk nut?

Nogmaals, ik snap ergens het punt van MusicXtra. Je krijgt je spanning aangeleverd, je wilt je verder niet druk maken om wat voor problemen dan ook. Maar welke moeite is het om even je multimeter er in te drukken? 
Heb je trouwens in je algemene voorwaarden / contract ook staan dat de aanbieder van de stroomvoorziening verantwoordelijk is bij eventuele problemen?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Nogmaals, ik snap ergens het punt van MusicXtra. Je krijgt je spanning aangeleverd, je wilt je verder niet druk maken om wat voor problemen dan ook. Maar welke moeite is het om even je multimeter er in te drukken? 
> Heb je trouwens in je algemene voorwaarden / contract ook staan dat de aanbieder van de stroomvoorziening verantwoordelijk is bij eventuele problemen?



Ik schreef al eerder dat ik altijd meet voordat de spanning op mijn apparatuur gaat. En in dit geval zat er verder niks raars tussen het aggregaat en mijn aansluiting, het aggregaat stond op 2 meter naast het podium.
Maar nogmaals, frequentie en spanning meten had dit keer het probleem ook niet laten zien en op vrijdag tijdens het inregelen was er niets aan de hand behalve dan dat ik vond dat de subs erg weinig druk gaven vooraan. En dat laatste was (mede) te wijten aan de end-fire sub opstelling.
We kunnen hier nog weken over discussiëren, het probleem zal nooit met zekerheid gevonden worden.

----------


## mvdwerff

Dan heb ik daar overheen gelezen, mijn excuus. Meten is altijd belangrijk, ook voor je eigen gemoedstoestand. Natuurlijk kan er altijd was misgaan, dat zie je nu wel. 

Om toch een keer terug op topic te komen: ben je de line-array al commercieel aan het verkopen / bouwen? Zo ja, hoeveel afnames heb je al gehad of komen eraan?

----------


## Timo Beckman

Aantekening voor mijzelf .
Nooit meer accepteren dat de systeem labtop mee genomen wordt door wie dan ook . Ook al is het de *eigenaar* van het systeem . Als het dan fout gaat heb je geen manier om wat dan ook te traceren .

----------


## showband

Bij aggegraten staat er bij mij altijd een verdelerbox met meters op voor ik andere dingen ga inpluggen.

Overigens vaak genoeg ook bij vaste locaties gehad dat de spanning de 230V niet haalde. (botex T-bars raken bij mij als eerste de weg kwijt in zo een geval... leve de dip-switch settings wat mij betreft)

Maar het is een los topic waardig:
-wie is er ketenverantwoordelijk bij een festival / feest / evenement?
-vertrouw je daar genoeg op om zaken los te laten die jouw performance beinvloeden?
-hoe zijn je ervaringen op dit gebied? Gaat het altijd goed?

Ik open hem in het organisatieforum want dit is aardig off topic aan het worden  :Wink:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Als een aggregaat groot is wil dat niet gelijk zeggen dat die goed is.
Trek even het inspectieluikje en kijk hoe hij eruit ziet van binnen. Is die schoon maak ik me al gelijk veel minder zorgen dan wanneer het 1 grote olie bak is.

En inderdaad, met je fluke kun je ook freq meten dus waarom niet? Ik doe het altijd wel namelijk. Tevens kun je hem tijdens klus gewoon in de stopcontactje steken om een constante freq monitoring te krijgen en dat kan soms best fijn zijn zeker als je  weet dat het aggregaat staat te dippen.

Maar ik ga je topic niet bevuilen verder, die aggregaat heeft het vast oke gedaan zonder licht erop.

Volgende, wanneer is het volgende optreden van de set?

----------


## vdbeke

> ...
> Er scheen een zwevende nul in het aggregaat te zitten en dat verklaard eigenlijk alles, ...



Weet je dit zeker? 
Nagevraagd bij verhuurbedrijf?

Wat voor versterkers hingen er aan je array (ik heb begrepen dat er niet je eigen labs aan hingen)? Want om een smps vies te laten doen, moet het toch al heel slecht gesteld zijn. Met een traditionele voeding (transfo, brug, elco) zou slecht geluid een logisch gevolg kunnen zijn van een brakke voeding. En zeker als het uitgangssignaal tegen de voedingsspanning van de versterker aan loopt, dan geeft de minste dip bagger geluid.

Een slecht contact in een van de verlengkabels kan ook zorgen voor de meest gekke dingen. Je moet me niet zeggen dat het niet kan, ik heb al half uitgefikte CEE's gezien (3x128A).

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik kan slechts afgaan op geruchten en er wordt door de organisatie ontkent dat er problemen met de stroomvoorziening waren. Aangezien ik er zelf maar heel even bij ben geweest loopt het spoor voor mij hier dood. :Mad: 
Het heeft ook niet zo heel veel zin meer om nog verder te zoeken, het kwaad is al geschied.

----------


## vdbeke

Daar kan ik je geen ongelijk in geven. Wel spijtig dat het zo gegaan is.
Ik heb een paar filmpjes gezien op youtube, geluid viel best nog wel mee. Het hoog kwam er naar mijn mening wat te veel bovenuit. Maarja, dat kan ook aan de camera gelegen hebben. Ik kan je zeggen dat ik het al veel erger gehoord heb, continu clippende versterkers. Veeeel te veel laag tov het mid/ hoog.

----------


## soundsystem

> ik heb al half uitgefikte CEE's gezien (3x128A).



Die heb ik nog nooit gezien, nieuw type stekker uitgevonden?

----------


## theo

Toch maar effe een hart onder de riem. Al helpt t geen ruk.
Heb hier hetzelfde meegemaakt met een buiten festivalletje.
Dikke meyerset staan,het licht functioneerde prima niks wees op een probleem met de spanning.
S'middags soundcheck lekker dik geluid, alles leek in orde.
S'avonds aanvang show Ik kreeg geen geluid weinig druk en op een gegeven moment vielen er zelfs toppen uit(meyer is actief).
Nog geen idee dat t spanning kon zijn ,mixer vertoonde geen mankementen en licht brande ook.
Dacht kijk effe bij t aggregaat, Nu bleek de hoofdact had t aggregaat nodig, en na 100 of 150 meter kabel(tje) kwam ik een trekker tegen waar op de aftakas een aggregaatje stond te draaien.
De aggregaat leverancier was inmiddels op de hoogte, de hoofact was afgelopen kwam weer met zijn aggregaat aan, en voila had mijn geluid ook weer terug.
Maar het heeft me eerste half uur menig zweetdruppel gekost.
Gr theo

----------


## vdbeke

Geen idee wat er nieuw is aan een CEE van 3 x 128A (+ N + Pe) is. Op grotere bouwwerven liggen er zo wel meerdere!

----------


## PeterZwart

> Geen idee wat er nieuw is aan een CEE van 3 x 128A (+ N + Pe) is. Op grotere bouwwerven liggen er zo wel meerdere!



ze lopen je te dollen omdat het officieel 128-3 ampere is..

----------


## vdbeke

haha, tis maar wat je gewend bent om te zeggen.

----------


## renevanh

128A zeggen terwijl je er maar 125A doorheen kunt trekken is verwarrend  :Wink:

----------


## vdbeke

Idd, het is 125A, geen idee hoe ik aan die 128A kom. Maar op die 3A zal het nu niet aankomen, het is niet dat de verschillende formaten van stekkers zo dicht bij elkaar liggen.

maybe back on topic, 't gaat tenslotte nog altijd over een supermooie reeks speakers!

----------


## MusicXtra

> maybe back on topic, 't gaat tenslotte nog altijd over een supermooie reeks speakers!



En zo is't maar net. :Big Grin:

----------


## pilot

Heb het weleens op sportvelden meegemaakt in een dorp.In het begin telkens clippende versterkers en rotgeluid.Tot het halve dorp op het feest was en alle vaatwassers klaar.Toen klom de spanning op en ging het beter.Was dus niet op aggregaat.

----------


## jack

[FONT=Verdana]Die lab,s hebben toch een gestabiliseerde voedings spanning?[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana]Dacht dat die ten alle tijden zijn vermogen kon leveren .[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana](iig tot een spanning van 180 v)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana]Cd-spelers mengtafels e.d. zijn dan al gestopt![/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana][/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]

----------


## Mathijs

> Cd-spelers mengtafels e.d. zijn dan al gestopt!



Die hebben tegenwordig ook allemaal een schakelende voeding.
Niks aan het handje  :Smile:

----------


## jack

pioneer cdj 400 

stopt toch echt bij een spaning lager dan 190-200 volt....

----------


## MusicXtra

> [FONT=Verdana]Die lab,s hebben toch een gestabiliseerde voedings spanning?[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Dacht dat die ten alle tijden zijn vermogen kon leveren .[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana](iig tot een spanning van 180 v)[/FONT]



Maar wat gebeurd er wanneer die spanning inzakt bij elke stroompiek? Die regeling is prima in staat de rail spanning constant te houden bij een te lage voedingspanning maar niet wanneer die varieert met het signaal.

----------


## salsa

> pioneer cdj 400 
> 
> stopt toch echt bij een spaning lager dan 190-200 volt....



Ja?

De onze hebben een schakelaartje 120V/230V 60/50 Hz.. :Big Grin:

----------


## djspeakertje

Bidden dat je die nooit nodig hebt in eigen land :Wink:

----------


## NesCio01

> Ja?
> 
> De onze hebben een schakelaartje 120V/230V 60/50 Hz..



ff visualiseren hoor. :Smile: 

Ik zie je echt al zitten bij de regie.
Rack opengeschroefd, ledlenser tussen je tanden,
vingers bij de schakelaar en je ogen strak gericht
op je ampèremeter.

Zakt de spanning, huppa schakelaar naar 120V,
oeps, de spanning stijgt, snel weer naar 230V. :Smile: 

grtz

----------


## MusicXtra

Vanaf morgenavond is La Rocca in Lier België ook volledig uitgerust met een installatie van Vision Acoustics. Daar staat een Colom set bestaande uit 2 subs en 2 toppen per kant, 2 Xtreme DJ monitoren en 5 nieuw ontworpen 12"/2" coaxiaal toppen welke als in-fills in de diverse hoeken gebruikt worden.
Ga er morgen heen om alles in te regelen en neem natuurlijk mijn camera mee. :Wink:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Ben benieuwd! Gaat de goede kant op met Vision volgensmij!

Alles is wel maatwerk bij jou zo begrijp ik...

----------


## Rolandino

Ik ben ook wel benieuwd daarin. In La Rocca hangt een van de weinig GOED klinkende SA sets.

Kom er bijna elke zondag ( hangt het er dan ook nog ? )

Als het meezit kan ik die kant op.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik ben ook wel benieuwd daarin. In La Rocca hangt een van de weinig GOED klinkende SA sets.



Is nu dus 'hing' geworden. :Wink: 
En ja, het staat er zondag ook nog, is een vaste installatie.

----------


## Rolandino

Ok ben benieuwd .......

Heb je die oude set meegenomen ?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Alles is wel maatwerk bij jou zo begrijp ik...



Deels, we hebben een, inmiddels, behoorlijk complete range van producten waar we een set mee samenstellen. De Colom kan in alle kleuren, tot en met full color print geleverd worden. In dit geval is het systeem rondom zichtbaar met nu dus lelijke kabels aan de achterzijde. Die gaan we binnenkort wegwerken zodat ze aan de binnenzijde van de kast zitten.
Aanpassingen zijn dus altijd mogelijk en bij vaste installaties, zoals in dit geval, kunnen we ook de DJ booth, het podium en maatwerk bijvoorbeeld om de Colom op een trap te plaatsen leveren.
@Rolandino; ja de oude set hebben wij meegenomen.

----------


## Dj Gino V

> Vanaf morgenavond is La Rocca in Lier België ook volledig uitgerust met een installatie van Vision Acoustics. Daar staat een Colom set bestaande uit 2 subs en 2 toppen per kant, 2 Xtreme DJ monitoren en 5 nieuw ontworpen 12"/2" coaxiaal toppen welke als in-fills in de diverse hoeken gebruikt worden.
> Ga er morgen heen om alles in te regelen en neem natuurlijk mijn camera mee.



hey
 dan heb ik nog eens een rede om naar de la rocca te gaan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
 ben al een tijdje dit forum aan't volgen en ben van plan om die 15" forum baskasten te maken van jou :Smile: 
en dan kan ik in de la rocca eens horen naar jou boxen colum

grts 
Gino V

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

> Deels, we hebben een, inmiddels, behoorlijk complete range van producten waar we een set mee samenstellen. De Colom kan in alle kleuren, tot en met full color print geleverd worden. In dit geval is het systeem rondom zichtbaar met nu dus lelijke kabels aan de achterzijde. Die gaan we binnenkort wegwerken zodat ze aan de binnenzijde van de kast zitten.
> Aanpassingen zijn dus altijd mogelijk en bij vaste installaties, zoals in dit geval, kunnen we ook de DJ booth, het podium en maatwerk bijvoorbeeld om de Colom op een trap te plaatsen leveren.
> @Rolandino; ja de oude set hebben wij meegenomen.



heb je in het ontwerp bijv zo'n luikje meegenomen zoals je ziet bij de standaards voor schermen van bijv skylite?

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier een snapshotje tijdens de installatie gemaakt, zal binnenkort een paar echt mooie plaatjes gaan schieten.

Op de voorgrond een nieuw ontwerp; een 12"/2" coaxiaal topkastje, klinkt super en hier gebruikt als inn-fill.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

ziet er netjes uit zo! maar ik ben zo bang dat die set er binnen 3 disco avondjes niet meer uit zou zien...
niet dat dit road use is maar gewoon ivm bier en drank wat er allemaal op komt?

----------


## MarkRombouts

Dat is een kwestie van instructie aan de interieurverzorgsters lijkt me zo.

En eigenlijk voor vrijwel alle systemen van toepassing, behalve gestoffeerde, maar die gaan na een tijdje wel echt stinken.

----------


## MusicXtra

Alles is gewoon afwasbaar en spatwatervast dus zou geen enkel probleem mogen zijn. Alleen het schuim achter de grilles kan vuil worden maar ook dat zal wel meevallen daar de eerste sub al op een hoogte van 80 cm boven de grond staat.

----------


## vdbeke

Proper! één strak geheel. De DJ booth was ook jullie werk als ik me niet vergis, he?
De tweede persoon achter VA zit die hier ook op het forum?

----------


## SPS

> Alles is gewoon afwasbaar en spatwatervast dus zou geen enkel probleem mogen zijn. Alleen het schuim achter de grilles kan vuil worden maar ook dat zal wel meevallen daar de eerste sub al op een hoogte van 80 cm boven de grond staat.



80cm van de grond? Dat betekent 160cm reflectie en dus uitdoving op ca 100 hz. De sub daarboven zit dus waarschijnlijk op zo'n 140cm =280 cm reflectie ofwel uitdoving op 65 hz. Ben benieuwd naar de plotjes van deze opstelling...............
Ikzelf heb een hekel aan het opstellen van subs op een podium van 80cm hoog, maar hier creeer je hetzelfde probleem...

Hoe kijk jij hier tegenaan?

----------


## MusicXtra

Was ik in eerste instantie ook een beetje bang voor maar in de praktijk valt het dus alles mee. Er is ruim voldoende sub aanwezig en ook metingen met Smaart lieten geen rare uitdovingen of optellingen zien.
De onderste 'sub' is dus in dit geval een lege kast omdat twee subs per kant al meer dan genoeg was en we toch hoogte nodig hadden om met de toppen boven het publiek uit te komen.
Overigens staat de set in Panama ook op een podium van ca 60 cm en ook daar zijn er in het onderste deel van het spectrum geen problemen.
Sterker nog; het sub is op beide locaties heel erg strak en duwend, ook het gebied tussen 80 en 150 Hz wat bij dance belangrijk is.
@vBeke; Ja het podium en de booth komen ook van ons.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Mis eigenlijk zo'n soort filmpje op jullie site: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvY9m...eature=related

----------


## MusicXtra

Komt er ook wel, alleen zijn mijn compagnon en ik niet knap genoeg voor zo'n filmpje.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## I.T. drive in

Voor zo ver ik weet is dit gewoon stop motion, green screen achtergrond en je bent zo klaar  :Smile:

----------


## Richnies2000

lol

dan wil ik wel zien hoe je met zn 2en het derde en vierde subje erop legt!

----------


## MusicXtra

Zou denk ik wel voldoende zijn om er twee op elkaar te leggen, dat is heel goed te doen.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Hoe deden jullie dat anders?
Met een vorkheftruck ofzo?  :Smile:

----------


## mrVazil

met drie personen stack je toch vlot vier hoog?

----------


## MusicXtra

Vier hoog stacken is in het geval van de X218 subs minimaal 2,40 meter hoog, om nou een sub van 80 kg op 1,80 meter boven je macht te tillen lijkt me niet wijs.
Wil je hoger dan 3 dan zou ik idd een vorkheftruck gebruiken.

----------


## qvt

een heftruck voor een subje van 80 kilo.. are you serious?? Tenzij je handgrepen natuurlijk niet handig zitten, anders gewoon met z'n 3en..

----------


## MusicXtra

> een heftruck voor een subje van 80 kilo.. are you serious?? Tenzij je handgrepen natuurlijk niet handig zitten, anders gewoon met z'n 3en..



Mijn rug moet nog iets langer mee dan dat ene evenement, ik hoef niet zo nodig 'stoer' te doen.

----------


## I.T. drive in

In veel theaters gebruiken ze bij bijna alles een heftruck ook voor subjes van laten we zeggen 50 kg gewoon omdat dat kan.

----------


## MusicXtra

> In veel theaters gebruiken ze bij bijna alles een heftruck ook voor subjes van laten we zeggen 50 kg gewoon omdat dat kan.



Moet je eens kijken wat er zou gebeuren wanneer er een ongeluk gebeurd bij het pogen 80 kilo zware subjes met spierkracht 4 hoog te stackken, dan heb je als verantwoordelijke toch echt een probleem....

----------


## qvt

Cursusje tillen dan maar?! Je rug kun je immers verpesten door 5 kilo verkeerd te tillen terwijl je met een goede houding makkelijk 50 kilo per persoon kunt tillen..

----------


## MusicXtra

> Cursusje tillen dan maar?! Je rug kun je immers verpesten door 5 kilo verkeerd te tillen terwijl je met een goede houding makkelijk 50 kilo per persoon kunt tillen..



Probeer jij maar een sub van 80 kg met drie man 2 meter hoog op een andere stapel subs te tillen op een verantwoorde manier.... Succes!
Kom op zeg! Er zijn niet voor niets arbo normen.

----------


## Lynx

> In veel theaters gebruiken ze bij bijna alles een heftruck ook voor subjes van laten we zeggen 50 kg gewoon omdat dat kan.



Ik kom in veel theaters maar een heftruck heb ik daar nog nooit gezien. En subjes stacken we gewoon met de hand. Ik wil graag wat langer doen met m'n rug maar met een beetje goede til techniek is een hoop te doen.
Hoger dan 3 is sowieso gekkenwerk. 

Grote evenementen zijn misschien een ander verhaal.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik kom in veel theaters maar een heftruck heb ik daar nog nooit gezien. En subjes stacken we gewoon met de hand.



Zolang je niet boven je macht hoeft te tillen is het allemaal ook wel te doen, tot drie subs hoog kan dus heel goed.

----------


## qvt

Gebeurd vaak genoeg met subs die bijna 20 kilo meer wegen, stackje sb's a 55cm/93kilo per stuk.. Als je goed tilt is dit peanuts en zeker te verantwoorden. Je rug verpesten doe je door floortjes van de vloer te pakken zonder door je knieen te zakken of door half gebukt door een bestelbusje te kachelen met een kissie  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Als jij dat kunt, prima toch? :Cool: 
Mij zie je die gekkigheid in elk geval niet uithalen.

----------


## jans

Goed tillen hoeft niet per definitie te betekenen dat je door de knieën moet ( kijk maar eens naar gewichtheffers ). Het belangrijkste is dat je je rug recht houd.
Kleine kinderen doen dit van nature op de juiste manier, om een bij mij niet bekende reden leren we dit af.

----------


## Back on Track

Hallo Allen, en in het bijzonder MusicXtra....

Gisteren liep ik in Tilburg de Live music bar binnen, onwetend dat hier het geluidssysteem van onze mede forummer Musicxtra hing.
Vanuit mijn interesse kijk ik altijd direct even wat voor systeempje in een cafe hangt. en deze viel natuurlijk meteen op!
MusicXtra top gedaan! niet alleen een ZEER strak design, maar ook het geluid was top!

Gr Lex

----------


## MusicXtra

> MusicXtra top gedaan! niet alleen een ZEER strak design, maar ook het geluid was top!
> 
> Gr Lex



Leuk dat je er binnen bent geweest, geluid zijn we zelf nog niet helemaal tevreden over, de opstelling van de subs is verkeerd waardoor er eigenlijk alleen sub midden voor het podium is, helaas is het niet 'even' te wijzigen omdat de subs in het podium gebouwd zitten.

----------


## MusicXtra

Het lijkt even stil rondom Vision Acoustics maar niets is minder waar. :Wink: 
Op dit moment wordt er heel hard gewerkt aan een modulair concept dat bestaat uit een top, een sub/kick en een sub.
De top bestaat uit een 15"/2"/1" combinatie, heeft een spreiding van 120° horizontaal en 20°  verticaal waarbij de hoorn assymetrisch is (0° omhoog en 20° naar beneden zodat tilten niet nodig is) en het -3 dB punt ligt op 40 Hz waardoor hij heel goed full range is te gebruiken voor kleinere gelegenheden, het gewicht is slechts 40 kg.
De kick is in feite de 15" sectie van de top en is als sub van 40-100 Hz te gebruiken onder de top of als kick (70-400 Hz) bij gebruik van de subs in het systeem met een gewicht van 32 kg.
De sub is een enkel 18" sub die ultra laag gaat met een monsterlijke driver, het -3 dB punt ligt op 25 Hz en een gewicht van 50 kg.
Alle componenten hebben een breedte van 530 mm, de sub en de top zijn 700 mm hoog waarbij de top 500 mm diep is en de sub 650 mm.
De basis is de top, de eerste uitbreiding is dan de 15" welke in dit geval dus als sub gebruikt wordt. Een volgende uitbreiding is de 18" sub waarbij naar keus de kick al of niet gebruikt kan worden.
Weer een stap groter is een extra 18" en zo kan verder uitgebouwd worden. In de meest uitgebreide set-up wordt er een tweede top ondersteboven op de eerste top geplaatst waarbij de hoorns samen een spreiding van 120° bij 40° hebben. De combi van deze twee toppen kan gevlogen worden met als extra uitbreiding aan de onder en bovenzijde een 15" kick. Hieronder kunnen dan 8 subs geplaatst worden.
Op deze manier is de set schaalbaar voor evenementen van 50 tot 2000 man publiek.
De afmetingen van de kasten zijn zodanig gekozen dat in iedere combinatie het hoog ruimschoots boven het publiek uitkomt waarbij een sokkeltje gebruikt wordt die bij transport gebruikt wordt om een top op een sub te kunnen vervoeren.
Het hele systeem is in de prototype fase waarbij de toppen al op diverse evenementen zijn ingezet, alle opdrachtgevers hebben zich verbaasd over de prestaties tegenover de afmetingen en het strakke heldere geluid.

----------


## mrVazil

en in welke prijsklasse gaat je systeem zich bevinden? Al een idee van commercialisatiedatum? klinkt interessant

----------


## MusicXtra

Prijzen ga ik hier niet op het forum plaatsen.
Overigens worden top en kick ook leverbaar met ingebouwde amp en processor waarbij een tweede passieve top of kick doorgelust kan worden.
De sub zal helaas alleen passief leverbaar zijn, hiervoor is geen versterker te vinden die voldoende presteert.

----------


## MusicXtra

De planning is dat de eerste toppen begin april geleverd gaan worden.

----------


## jack

fototje!!!

----------


## salsa

Het lijkt wel alsof je Nexo een stap voor bent, zij gaan zo'n zelfde systeem deze maand introduceren.. STM , een hoorngeladen systeem met Line Array elementen en uitbreidbaar door meerdere kasten te gebruiken.

----------


## MusicXtra

Of Nexo heeft bij mij de kunst afgekeken.  :Cool:

----------


## showband

> De top bestaat uit een 15"/2"/1" combinatie, het gewicht is slechts 40 kg.



dat is arbotechnisch toch net teveel om in je eentje weg te zetten.
En fysiek eigenlijk ook wel.
Daarmee is het m.i. net iets te groot voor een losse "makkelijke" set.
Ook maakt het de statieven ook best zwaar en lomp en moeilijk verkrijgbaar.
Als je er echt dedicated statieven voor moet gaan bijkopen maakt dat de set waarschijnlijk een paar honderd euro duurder.

dus die markt die officieel bij 5 man begint zal waarschijnlijk economisch gezien toch echt bij 200 beginnen.
Als je voor 100 man publiek twee technici nodig hebt voor het opbouwen is een setje extra RCF waarschijnlijk zo terugverdiend.

(dit is als aanmoediging bedoeld, niet als afzeiken overigens  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## MusicXtra

> dat is arbotechnisch toch net teveel om in je eentje weg te zetten.



Om een top van 40 kg op een statief te zetten is er altijd wel een vrijwilliger aan te wijzen die ff wil helpen, daar hoef je niet gelijk een extra kracht voor mee te nemen.
Het gaat hier ook om een heel serieuze top waar je echt een stevig volume mee kunt halen, is die je te groot dan hebben we ook nog een 12"coax topje die net 20 kg weegt.

----------


## Timothy

Ik zeg ook: foto's!!  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Foto's heb ik nog niet, zal proberen er deze week een paar te plaatsen.
@Showband, als je deze toppen wilt vergelijken met kunststof kastjes van RCF dan behoor je niet tot onze doelgroep. 
Dat is overigens ook helemaal niet lullig bedoelt hoor, maar het is appels met peren vergelijken.
Maar om er toch even op door te gaan, met een setje RCFen heb je voor een iets heftiger feest een setje grotere RCFen nodig en voor nog groter een ander soort setje RCFen, waar je bij dit systeem dus steeds gebruik blijft maken van dezelfde toppen.
Dan komt het rekensommetje, nog helemaal los van de kwaliteit, er alweer heel anders uit te zien.

----------


## showband

maar voor 50 tot 100 man een bedrijf huren die met top of the bill materiaal aankomt, dat komt toch eigenlijk vrijwel niet voor?
Ook de sjieke feestjes is de backline al 3/4 van het geluid.
Of het zijn theatertours waar je voor die twee maanden of langer een dedicated set langs ziet komen?

wel benieuwd naar het resultaat.

----------


## MusicXtra

> maar voor 50 tot 100 man een bedrijf huren die met top of the bill materiaal aankomt, dat komt toch eigenlijk vrijwel niet voor?



Waar het om gaat is dat je met één en dezelfde top alles kunt doen tussen 50 en 2000 man.
Doe je uiteenlopende gigs tussen die 50 en 2000 man dan denk ik dat dit een perfecte oplossing is die kostenbesparend werkt.
Natuurlijk is het voor een gig van 50 man overkill maar je hoeft hiervoor dus niet speciaal een klein setje te kopen, wat is dan het probleem dat je met top of the bill materiaal aan komt?

----------


## MusicSupport

> Het lijkt wel alsof je Nexo een stap voor bent, zij gaan zo'n zelfde systeem deze maand introduceren.. STM , een hoorngeladen systeem met Line Array elementen en uitbreidbaar door meerdere kasten te gebruiken.



d&b C3 bestaat ook al een tijdje op die manier (+/-)

@Xtra en ontopic; praktisch; hoe gaat een 40KG top stand alone gebruikt worden? Ik ben uiteraard benieuwd en volg je enthousiasme maar als ik een uitspraak van je mag quoten en bekritiseren:





> "Het hele systeem is in de prototype fase waarbij de toppen al op diverse  evenementen zijn ingezet, alle opdrachtgevers hebben zich verbaasd over  de prestaties tegenover de afmetingen en het strakke heldere geluid."



Marketing bla bla. Dit kan DAP ook zeggen over een nieuw systeem. Het is een forum; wij willen graag plaatjes en specs (zijn voorzien) en geen praatjes. (Spreek natuurlijk voor mezelf in dit geval)

Natuurlijk kun je met de huidig beschikbare componenten en technieken en processors een heel massief geluid halen uit compacte kasten en systemen; dezelfde uitspraak past ook bij andere merken.

---

(Nog wat vragen om je scherp te houden; niet om af te zeiken! NOFI!)

Wat ik me verder afvraag is hoe je tot 2000 personen zou willen draaien bij 120 graden spreiding (met 2 toppen). Mijn ervaring is dat er meer lange pijpen dan brede zalen zijn; dus staat je publiek vaak in de lengte en niet in de breedte. (Aka feesttenten waarvoor bovenstaand door jou beschreven systeem geschikt is) Uiteraard antwoord jij dan dat je het juiste systeem op de juiste plek moet inzetten maar 120 graden is echt een openingshoek voor een downfill onder een line array. Ik vind 100 graden vaak al veel... (zeker in feesttenten; reflecties enzo...)
Tuurlijk gaan de twee drivers door de koppeling (kasten op z'n kop tegen elkaar) wat harder en is de vertical dispersion 40 graden dus zal het gezamenlijk wel wat uithalen.

Hoe krijg je de top hoog genoeg met één kick en één sub eronder? Dan mag er nog wel een subje extra onder toch?
Als ik met d&b C4 werk is het vaak lastig om de toppen hoog genoeg te krijgen; naast dat ze zwaar zijn (net als jou toppen) moet er op z'n minst een subje of 3 onder voor de hoogte. Een grote toren met hout is het gevolg en voor 2000 man kan je wel een dubbele C4 set gebruiken; 4x Infra, 8x Sub, 8x Top; levert 70*35 graden en daarmee heb je genoeg rendement beschikbaar en dankzij de 70 graden kom je erg diep het terrein in. Nadeel; je hebt infills en eventueel outfills nodig bij brede zalen... (en dubbel C4 top op elkaar koppelt niet zo mooi als de door jou bedachte 20 graden op z'n kop constructie!)

Ik zie je de bestaande "oud hout"  set heruitvinden waarbij ik over een aantal keuzes mijn vraagtekens heb! 

Voor 50 tot 100 man zet je niet zo'n top stand alone in. Dan gooi je twee kleine topjes in de auto; ik neem ook geen C7/C4 top mee voor 50 man...
Gewoon een systeem vanaf 200 tot 2000 man imho.

Graag meer toelichting!

----------


## daviddewaard

feestjes voor 50tot100 man met top over the bill/ te overdreven spullen voor klus komen wel voor hoor.
heb ook een paar x dit soort klusjes gedaan voor prive feestje van manne tje of 80 a 100 war je echt met serieuse spullen aan moet komen en niet met een dynacord setje en een appie&hein tafel want dan word je denk ik gelijk weggestuurd.





> maar voor 50 tot 100 man een bedrijf huren die met top of the bill materiaal aankomt, dat komt toch eigenlijk vrijwel niet voor?
> Ook de sjieke feestjes is de backline al 3/4 van het geluid.
> Of het zijn theatertours waar je voor die twee maanden of langer een dedicated set langs ziet komen?
> 
> wel benieuwd naar het resultaat.

----------


## daviddewaard

Musicextra ik ben erg benieuwd naar je toppen.
ben toevallig momenteel op zoek naar paar fatsoenlijke topjes in klasse meyer CQ1/ deltamax / jbl Array 
vind alleen de opening hoek erg raar gekozen 120 graden is wel heel erg wijd. 90 is een gangbare maat.
voor in smalle zalen krijg je denk ik met 120 graden problemen met nog meer reflecties en als je de kasten naar binnen draaid teveel geluid richting de buhnemet alle ellende van dien.
word dit topje ook leverbaar met andere hoornmaten zoals 60/40 ofzo? dit vind ik een iets betere hoek voor een conventioneel systeem bij smalle zalen kan je dan 1 breed hangen en bij normale breedte 2 zodat je op 90 komt enz.

----------


## MusicXtra

> d&b C3 bestaat ook al een tijdje op die manier (+/-) Ik wil ook zeker niet beweren het wiel opnieuw uitgevonden te hebben.
> 
> @Xtra en ontopic; praktisch; hoe gaat een 40KG top stand alone gebruikt worden? Ik ben uiteraard benieuwd en volg je enthousiasme maar als ik een uitspraak van je mag quoten en bekritiseren:
> 
> Ik begrijp je vraag niet helemaal, de keren dat de top nu is gebruikt is in combinatie met de X218 sub omdat het wat grotere events betrof, in een kroegje bijvoorbeeld kan de top gewoon zonder subs als full-range kast ingezet worden.
> 
> Marketing bla bla. Dit kan DAP ook zeggen over een nieuw systeem. Het is een forum; wij willen graag plaatjes en specs (zijn voorzien) en geen praatjes. (Spreek natuurlijk voor mezelf in dit geval)
> Dit is een forum waar het helaas nog niet mogelijk is een systeem te laten horen maar de klanten die deze complimenten gaven zijn doorgaans gewend met A-merken te werken.
> 
> ...



Toelichting staat in het blauw. :Wink:

----------


## jack

Heel mooi die 40 hz uit die toppen.

Je mist al enkele DB,s laag door de normaliter halfspace opstelling van de subs...

kortom .
fatsoenlijk sub uit een top op statief valt altijd tegen...

das mijn ervaring....

----------


## MusicXtra

> kortom .
> fatsoenlijk sub uit een top op statief valt altijd tegen...
> 
> das mijn ervaring....



Die conclusie mag je trekken als je ze gehoord hebt.  :Cool:

----------


## purplehaze

Die assymetrische hoorn voor de 1"er (0° omhoog en 20° naar beneden) is wel een aardige vondst, weinig spill in de richtingen waar toch geen oren zijn, maar vaak wel reflecterende oppervlakten. 

Is dat een hoorn die verkrijgbaar is op de markt of heb je die zelf geconstrueerd?

----------


## SPS

Als de 2 incher ook 120 graden spreiding heeft -vanaf zeg 1000 Hz- dan moet ik nog zien dat je die in de breedte goed in de kast krijgt........
Of het wordt wel een heel korte hoorn, waarbij je dan problemen krijgt met de constantheid van de directivity index...

Ben benieuwd naar de polar / CD plaatjes qua spreiding.....Ook voor de gehele kast alszodanig.
Met name ook bij het overnamegebied 15inch > 2inch

Ik neem aan dat je die plaatjes ook publiceert in je productinfo zoals alle serieuze merken doen?

Paul.

----------


## MusicSupport

In 'rood' mijn reactie.





> d&b C3 bestaat ook al een tijdje op die manier (+/-) Ik wil ook zeker niet beweren het wiel opnieuw uitgevonden te hebben.



Dit was dan ook een reactie op 'salsa' m.b.t. Nexo systemen; ging niet over jou nieuwe wielen  :Cool: 





> @Xtra en ontopic; praktisch; hoe gaat een 40KG top stand alone gebruikt worden? Ik ben uiteraard benieuwd en volg je enthousiasme maar als ik een uitspraak van je mag quoten en bekritiseren:
> 
> Ik begrijp je vraag niet helemaal, de keren dat de top nu is gebruikt is in combinatie met de X218 sub omdat het wat grotere events betrof, in een kroegje bijvoorbeeld kan de top gewoon zonder subs als full-range kast ingezet worden.





Is de top een kubus, een zuil, een trapezium? Die 40KG moet ergens op een statiefje komen? (Of het eerder genoemde sokkeltje?) Als de top van het formaat  (EV als voorbeeld) ZX3 en kleiner is ziet het er nog aardig uit. Een ZX5 op een paaltje is net als een suikerspin op een tandenstoker (slechte metafoor maar toch  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) En die 40KG voor een standalone topje blijft zwaar ondanks zijn prestaties; daarom niet praktisch voor een setje tot 50man. Daar moet je gewoon een andere lijn voor ontwikkelen. 





> 







> Marketing bla bla. Dit kan DAP ook zeggen over een nieuw systeem. Het is een forum; wij willen graag plaatjes en specs (zijn voorzien) en geen praatjes. (Spreek natuurlijk voor mezelf in dit geval)
> Dit is een forum waar het helaas nog niet mogelijk is een systeem te laten horen maar de klanten die deze complimenten gaven zijn doorgaans gewend met A-merken te werken.




Ik twijfel niet aan jullie prestaties en technieken en de kwaliteit van je kast. Ik ben/was ook onder de indruk van de column (Panama) series maar zo'n 'commericiele' zin snijdt (zeker op een forum) voor mij geen hout; mensen zijn niet allemaal even eerlijk en een getrained oor dus de waarde van dit subjectieve oordeel is nihil. 





> Natuurlijk kun je met de huidig beschikbare componenten en technieken en processors een heel massief geluid halen uit compacte kasten en systemen; dezelfde uitspraak past ook bij andere merken.
> 
> Wat andere merken doen is natuurlijk niet aan mij, wij ontwikkelen  compromisloos wat inhoudt dat we de beste componenten uitzoeken die er  op het moment van ontwikkeling bestaan, het kan dus ook zomaar voorkomen dat je in één systeem 3 verschillende merken drivers tegenkomt.





Uiteraard; waarom het beste laten liggen als het beschikbaar is; ik geef je groot gelijk. Zouden andere merken ook moeten doen i.p.v. merkgeil aan hun vaste leverancier blijven hangen terwijl er beter te koop is. 
---





> (Nog wat vragen om je scherp te houden; niet om af te zeiken! NOFI!)
> 
> Wat ik me verder afvraag is hoe je tot 2000 personen zou willen draaien bij 120 graden spreiding (met 2 toppen). Mijn ervaring is dat er meer lange pijpen dan brede zalen zijn; dus staat je publiek vaak in de lengte en niet in de breedte. (Aka feesttenten waarvoor bovenstaand door jou beschreven systeem geschikt is) Uiteraard antwoord jij dan dat je het juiste systeem op de juiste plek moet inzetten maar 120 graden is echt een openingshoek voor een downfill onder een line array. Ik vind 100 graden vaak al veel... (zeker in feesttenten; reflecties enzo...)
> Tuurlijk gaan de twee drivers door de koppeling (kasten op z'n kop tegen elkaar) wat harder en is de vertical dispersion 40 graden dus zal het gezamenlijk wel wat uithalen.
> 
> De ervaring met de line-array en tot nu toe met deze top heeft geleerd dat die 120° in de praktijk eigenlijk nooit een probleem oplevert, 90° daarentegen geeft vaak net te weinig spreiding om een goeie dekking te waarborgen. Door de kleine verticale spreiding halen we toch een behoorlijke worp.





In locaties als Central Studios  (VA Demolocatie voor 210 toch?) kom je er goed mee weg is je ervaring. Hinderlijke onnodige reflecties zijn mij echter altijd een doorn in het oog. Maak ook een 80 of 90 graden top zou ik adviseren!





> Hoe krijg je de top hoog genoeg met één kick en één sub eronder? Dan mag er nog wel een subje extra onder toch? Om met de combi sub/kick/top toch de hoogte te krijgen zit er een sokkeltje bij, deze wordt bij transport gebruikt om de top op een sub te kunnen vervoeren.
> Als ik met d&b C4 werk is het vaak lastig om de toppen hoog genoeg te krijgen; naast dat ze zwaar zijn (net als jou toppen) ik vind 40kg voor een top van dit kaliber heel erg licht moet er op z'n minst een subje of 3 onder voor de hoogte. Een grote toren met hout is het gevolg en voor 2000 man kan je wel een dubbele C4 set gebruiken; 4x Infra, 8x Sub, 8x Top; levert 70*35 graden en daarmee heb je genoeg rendement beschikbaar en dankzij de 70 graden kom je erg diep het terrein in. Nadeel; je hebt infills en eventueel outfills nodig bij brede zalen... (en dubbel C4 top op elkaar koppelt niet zo mooi als de door jou bedachte 20 graden op z'n kop constructie!)
> 
> Ik zie je de bestaande "oud hout"  set heruitvinden waarbij ik over een aantal keuzes mijn vraagtekens heb! 
> 
> Voor 50 tot 100 man zet je niet zo'n top stand alone in. Dan gooi je twee kleine topjes in de auto; ik neem ook geen C7/C4 top mee voor 50 man...
> Gewoon een systeem vanaf 200 tot 2000 man imho. De vergelijking met D&B gaat hier ook niet op, die kleine toppen die jij in de auto zou gooien moeten vergezeld gaan van subs, deze toppen kunnen vanaf 40Hz al ingezet worden en zijn dus echt full-range, een sub is bij kleine klusjes dan ook overbodig wat het wel degelijk interessant maakt om ze bij kleine klusjes in te zetten.





Het gaat niet om de specifieke vergelijk met d&b (toeval omdat ik daar mee werk). Door de tand des tijds is het nu mogelijk om tot 40Hz uit een top te halen met de goede componenten. (Jij weet echter net zo goed als ik dat dit in het geval van live optredens ten koste gaat van de spraakverstaanbaarheid. En daarnaast wil ik nog even refereren aan te opmerking over die suikerspin hierboven.





> 







> Bij ieder systeem zou je kunnen zeggen dat er iets bestaands opnieuw uitgevonden wordt, helaas ben ik ook afhankelijk van natuurkundige wetten. Ik denk alleen wel dat met dit systeem de huidige stand van de techniek maximaal benut wordt ten gunste van de kwaliteit, handelbaarheid en economisch rendement....






Tot hier ben ik het met je eens met een kleine noot op het punt handelbaarheid in de bovengenoemde situaties





> 







> ...voor een grote groep potentiële gebruikers.



Ik denk dat je hiervoor nog wat meer diversiteit mag hebben in je systemen.

Ik blijf met interesse volgen!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Is dat een hoorn die verkrijgbaar is op de markt of heb je die zelf geconstrueerd?



Deze hoorn is een eigen ontwikkeling en is dus ook niet los op de markt verkrijgbaar.




> Is de top een kubus, een zuil, een trapezium? Die 40KG moet ergens op een statiefje komen? (Of het eerder genoemde sokkeltje?) Als de top van het formaat  (EV als voorbeeld) ZX3 en kleiner is ziet het er nog aardig uit. Een ZX5 op een paaltje is net als een suikerspin op een tandenstoker (slechte metafoor maar toch ) En die 40KG voor een standalone topje blijft zwaar ondanks zijn prestaties; daarom niet praktisch voor een setje tot 50man. Daar moet je gewoon een andere lijn voor ontwikkelen. 
> Die lijn is er al, er is een prima 12"coax topje.
> 
> In locaties als Central Studios  (VA Demolocatie voor 210 toch?) kom je er goed mee weg is je ervaring. Hinderlijke onnodige reflecties zijn mij echter altijd een doorn in het oog. Maak ook een 80 of 90 graden top zou ik adviseren!
> Voorlopig komt er alleen de 120° versie, dit omdat die in de praktijk onder verschillende omstandigheden meer dan goed blijkt te voldoen.
> 
> Het gaat niet om de specifieke vergelijk met d&b (toeval omdat ik daar mee werk). Door de tand des tijds is het nu mogelijk om tot 40Hz uit een top te halen met de goede componenten. (Jij weet echter net zo goed als ik dat dit in het geval van live optredens ten koste gaat van de spraakverstaanbaarheid. Dat ligt er maar net aan welke cross-over frequenties je kiest (bij de ontwikkeling van deze lijn hebben we behoorlijk 'out of the box' gedacht) En daarnaast wil ik nog even refereren aan te opmerking over die suikerspin hierboven. Visueel is de top geplaatst op de bijbehorende sub of kick het mooist, in die configuratie zal die ook het meest gebruikt worden. Dat de top lekker laag doorloopt is gedaan uit praktisch oogpunt, het scheelt transport, sjouwen, versterkers, kabels en tijd bij kleine klusjes. Dat het misschien niet helemaal in verhouding is tot wat je gewend bent is dan een nadeel wat bij de voordelen in het niet valt.
> 
> Tot hier ben ik het met je eens met een kleine noot op het punt handelbaarheid in de bovengenoemde situaties
> ...

----------


## purplehaze

> Deze hoorn is een eigen ontwikkeling en is dus ook niet los op de markt verkrijgbaar.



Ben wel benieuwd hoe je dat hebt aangepakt. Assymetrisch is natuurlijk niet nieuw, bv: 10 gr. naar boven en 20 gr. naar beneden en div. andere varianten komen wel voor maar 0 gr. naar boven volgens mij niet. 

Je hebt een 2"er en een 1" er gebruikt zeg je dus dat zal wel een coaxiale oplossing zijn vermoed ik, BMS?
Je hebt dus waarschijnlijk een line array-achtige waveguide ontwikkelt die aansluit bij de bovenzijde van de kast zodat je dus maar 2 cm of zo tussen de onderste topkasten de op zijn kop staande top hebt om een goede koppeling te creeren.
De driver kan dan niet anders dan schuin in de kast gemonteerd zijn... da's een heel gepuzzel geweest om van hout de juiste waveguide te bouwen of niet?

Het lijkt me trouwens dat je met een dergelijke waveguide redelijk makkelijk de spreiding kunt aanpassen naar bv 80 of 90 graden. Dat wordt een soort werkwijze als ook toegepast wordt in de NEXO S12 (30x120 gr). Door flanges op de waveguide te schroeven verander je de afstraling naar 30x80 gr.,.. toch eens over nadenken misschien?

----------


## mrVazil

> Ik denk dat je hiervoor nog wat meer diversiteit mag hebben in je systemen.
> Die diversiteit is er inmiddels, van 12"coax tot dikke line-array en kolom set.



Maar dat is iets wat wij niet zien, want je website is verre van up to date. Dat is eigenlijk echt slechte reclame voor je merk, de paar nieuwsitems en albums die erop staan dateren allemaal uit 2010, en de productenpagina bevat een hoop lege pagina's of pagina's met enkel een foto. Je laatste facebookactiviteit is van november vorig jaar, het enige wat actief lijkt is je twitter. 

Ik zou als ik jou was ofwel je website actueel maken en onderhouden, ofwel een placeholder met enkel een blitse foto en je contactinfo erop zetten, dit straalt nu niet bepaald de professionaliteit uit die je probeert te bereiken.

Opbouwend bedoeld uiteraard, helemaal niet om je af te breken.

----------


## Mathijs

Ik begrijp de keus niet helemaal om een top door te laten lopen tot 40hz. Zeker als hij gemaakt is voor het zwaardere werk.
Je beperkt hiermee behoorlijk het maximale output volume, als deze als top wordt gebruikt. je moet bijvoorbeeld je BR afstemming een stuk lager leggen dan je eigenlijk zou willen.
Normaal gesproken compenseer je je bafflestep met je BR afstemming zodat hier geen correctie op toegepast hoeft te worden. Dit levert meer output volume op.

----------


## MusicXtra

De gebruikte driver kan het makkelijk aan om door te lopen tot 40 Hz, dit maakt de top alleen maar universeler bruikbaar.
De bafflestep is inderdaad deels gecorrigeerd door de afstemming, hier is dus al rekening mee gehouden. Overigens is de bafflestep in de praktijk kleiner dan in theorie.

----------


## Mathijs

> Overigens is de bafflestep in de praktijk kleiner dan in theorie.



Dan is de theorie niet goed.... Nee serieus, als in de praktijk de bafflestep kleiner blijkt dan in de ontwerpfase, dan is er iets niet helemaal goed gegaan in de ontwerp fase.
Als iets goed te berekenen/simuleren is is het de bafflestep.

----------


## MusicXtra

Laat ik het anders stellen; in de praktijk heb je minder last van de bafflestep dan de theorie doet vermoeden. Ik corrigeer deze dan ook slechts deels met de afstemming, de rest trek ik, indien nodig, wel recht met de processing.

----------


## jadjong

> Ik begrijp de keus niet helemaal om een top door te laten lopen tot 40hz.



Ik zou juist een fullrange PA willen, met wat subjes om het aan te dikken. Al die wappie arrays met 8" drivertjes, of ze nou zwart, paars, bruin of blauw zijn, moet je voorzien van extra meegevlogen boxen om ook op hoog volume een beetje midlaag over te houden. Als het hem gelukt is om een Apogee 3x3 in 40KG te persen zou dat niet verkeerd zijn. Laat maar horen als de kast klaar is, ik ben wel benieuwd.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Het lijkt wel of er een vloek rust op de tenten waar je je systeem weghangt... La Rocca zal het de komende maanden ook niet makkelijk gaan krijgen..

----------


## MusicXtra

Geen idee wat je daarmee bedoelt, vraagt om een toelichting.....

----------


## DJ Antoon

Hij zal wel doelen op het feit dat er een onderzoek loopt tegen de eigenaar.

http://www.nieuwsblad.be/article/det...leid=G183OH6JV

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat was me idd bekend maar is iets van 2007, toen bestond Vision Acoustics nog niet eens.

----------


## Outline

De Axys U88 liep ook tot de 40 bruikbare Hz's... En er zijn er wel meer!

----------


## DJ Antoon

> De Axys U88 liep ook tot de 40 bruikbare Hz's... En er zijn er wel meer!



Maar deze is nooit als top bedoelt geweest, was gewoon een full range kast. Dat er gebruikers bij zijn, die om wille van wat extra laag en soms de stack hoogte er bassen onder zetten veranderd daar niets aan.

----------


## kvdb013

Feestje in live i.v.m promotie Willem 2. Geluid= goud

----------


## MusicXtra

In Tilburg bedoel je?

----------


## kvdb013

in tilburg was het ja, er stond dit keer een dj te draaien i.p.v de instumenten die normaal gebruikt worden.

----------


## MarkRombouts

en wat heeft dit in g..snaam met Vision Acoustics te maken ?

Er hing EAW KF730 in Tilburg bij de huldiging.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hij is in de Live Music Bar geweest, en daar hangt wel Vision Acoustics.  :Cool: 
Overigens zou het platina geweest zijn wanneer de subs als center-cluster geplaatst zouden kunnen worden, nu heb je alleen midden voor het podium sub, daarnaast wordt het uitgedoofd.

----------


## Gitarist 62

blijft er gewoon goed uitzien:
http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php...type=1&theater en  http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php...type=1&theater

----------


## NesCio01

Hoi Sander,

Ik lees net een uitspraak van de Raad van State?
Panama mag + 5 dB (A) meer gaan 'uitstralen' 
mits er enkele aanpassingen aan het pand worden
gedaan.

Zoals ik het lees, lijkt dit positief, zowel voor Panama,
als voor jou?

grtz

Nes

----------


## MusicXtra

Is vooral positief voor Panama, alhoewel ik niet begrijp hoe ze aan die waarde komen want buiten is het nauwelijks waarneembaar als er binnen dik in het rood gedraaid wordt.
En reken maar dat het er dan hard aan toe gaat. :EEK!: 
Overigens ben ik niet langer meer verbonden aan Vision Acoustics, moeilijkheden met mijn compagnon hebben mij doen besluiten mijn pijlen volledig op Brooklyn Audio te richten.
De set zoals die in Panama staat kan uiteraard gewoon onder de merknaam Brooklyn Audio geleverd worden.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

En alle andere dingen dan? Zoals je Line Array enz enz? Zou je het verhaal eens een klein beetje kunnen toelichten?

----------


## MusicXtra

Ja, dat wil ik wel.
Oorspronkelijk was ik samen met mijn compagnon begonnen, ik alle technische zaken, hij alles eromheen.
Maar aangezien het meeste eromheen niet of nauwelijks gebeurde (zie onder andere de site waar sinds oktober 2010 niets meer aan gebeurd is, zelfs de spelfouten zitten er nog in) heb ik een aantal maanden besloten mijn aandelen van de hand te doen. Mede getriggerd doordat er ook nogal wat 'administratieve onregelmatigheden' waren.
Alle apparatuur is nu mijn eigendom, ik heb dus meer dan genoeg staan om leuke live en dance feestjes van de nodige apparatuur te voorzien.
Alle producten zijn door mij ontwikkeld en blijven dus ook gewoon leverbaar, alleen nu onder de naam Brooklyn Audio.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Oke, stom gezegd hoor je dit wel is vaker. Wel moet ik zeggen dat ik de naam Vision Acoustics wel lekkerder vond klinken in de mond.
Vind persoonlijk Brooklyn Audio erg vreemd in de mond klinken. Uiteraard mag dat niets uit maken maar je begrijpt allicht wat ik bedoel.
Kon je de naam Vision Acoustics er niet bij krijgen?

----------


## mrVazil

verder toch ook even vermelden dat je bij brooklyn audio nog wat werkt hebt aan SEO, aangezien de eerste resultaten amerikaanse winkels zijn, en dan pas je facebook, en helemaal nergens je website. Voor facebookloze mensen zoals mezelf was het lang zoeken eer ik die gevonden heb, ben via het forum en vervolgens via jou persoonlijke site moeten gaan.

----------


## MusicXtra

Website moet nog gebouwd worden, aangezien ik nog maar net gestart ben zal het een en ander even wat tijd vergen.

----------


## koen g

Gisteren een set van brooklyn audio gehoord in groenlo met de band beat it.
ik moet zeggen, mijn complimenten! klonk perfect en zag er strak uit!

----------


## Gast1401081

> En daarmee bewijs je dat je dondersgoed in de gaten hebt hoe de natuurkunde achter geluidsreproductie zit en dat - hoe goed je systeem ook moge zijn - de natuurkunde het toch wel wint.
> 
> Eerlijk betoog. +1
> 
> Ik hoorde van Timo dat je setje qua specs dik in orde is. Hoop het snel een keer te horen.







> Aantekening voor mijzelf .
> Nooit meer accepteren dat de systeem labtop mee genomen wordt door wie dan ook . Ook al is het de *eigenaar* van het systeem . Als het dan fout gaat heb je geen manier om wat dan ook te traceren .







> Voor ons natuurlijk supergaaf dat ook de metingen met SIM zulke goede resultaten laten zien.
> Dat live mixen zijn we een plannetje voor aan het ontwikkelen, dat gaat goed komen.




nou ja, ik denk dat ik nu maar een bak koffie ga halen ergens….

----------


## Draad

??????????????????

----------


## sjig

Sander, mannetje achter Brooklyn Audio, schijnt geweldige koffie te hebben  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Sander, mannetje achter Brooklyn Audio, schijnt geweldige koffie te hebben



Mijn eigen koffie is veeeeeeeel beter......

----------


## MusicXtra

Je hebt geen recht van spreken Mac, je bent nog nooit komen proeven.
Nu ga je waarschijnlijk af op het berichtje van Melo dat ik koude koffie zou hebben een tijdje geleden. :EEK!:

----------


## qvt

> ??????????????????



Het is een apart verhaal  :Wink:

----------


## 2mancrew

> Je hebt geen recht van spreken Mac, je bent nog nooit komen proeven.
> Nu ga je waarschijnlijk af op het berichtje van Melo dat ik koude koffie zou hebben een tijdje geleden.



 gaat ook nog maar ergens koffie drinken

----------


## MELO

> gaat ook nog maar ergens koffie drinken



Voor de koffie zou ik het niet doen, lauwe bocht...
Maar verder heeft die man wel leuke spulletjes.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Je hebt geen recht van spreken Mac, je bent nog nooit komen proeven.
> Nu ga je waarschijnlijk af op het berichtje van Melo dat ik koude koffie zou hebben een tijdje geleden.



jaja, mijn NespressoPro - naar eigen sterkte- op maat gemaakt- op temperatuur gebracht - was weer niet goed genoeg…

----------


## djspeakertje

Nou, de koffie was heerlijk, maar het ding doet er nogal lang over... (als we inderdaad met 25 waren geweest was er waarschijnlijk een file ontstaan tot op de openbare weg, benieuwd wat de politie daar van had gevonden...)


Daan

----------


## Gast1401081

Koffie file op de singel... Daar krijgt het ANP moeilijkheden mee..

----------


## 2mancrew

> Koffie file op de singel... Daar krijgt het ANP moeilijkheden mee..



@Mac die Nespresso was prima drinkbaar  niets mis mee en ik ga zo nog wel keer bij Sander bakkie koffie doen

----------


## MusicXtra

> jaja, mijn NespressoPro - naar eigen sterkte- op maat gemaakt- op temperatuur gebracht - was weer niet goed genoeg…



Dat zijn jouw woorden, ik vond jouw koffie prima smaken.

----------

